# Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ja ich weiß, haben wir schon.
Es soll hier auch nicht diskutiert werden, das kann es hier.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226

Es geht mir hier nur um die Art der Befragung.
Da ich die Antwortmöglichkeiten in der anderen Umfrage für fraglich halte.
 |closed:
MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung*

bis jetzt ein Prüfungsgegner.
lass micht raten.
.
.
Antonio?

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung*

was für ne quarkige fragestellung: 
der fischereischein muss heute schon gekauft werden.
was haste denn vor mit der 2. frage: fischereischeinfrei?
vielleicht noch ne besser formulierte umfrage machen?


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> jo und ich steh auch dazu.
> aber algon bitte nicht die statistik fälschen, wie woanders schon angedeutet wurde.#h#h#h|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> antonio


 
#6
versprochen!!!!
hat mal einer die E-Mail von Franz? Ich brauch noch seine Kontonummer.|supergri


----------



## Katteker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung*

Hab dann auch mal geklickt. Verrate aber nicht für was... :vik:


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> was für ne quarkige fragestellung:
> der fischereischein muss heute schon gekauft werden.


ach? und das ist Dir bei der anderen Umfrage nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## Damyl (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung*

Ich schweige wie ein Grab


----------



## barschkönig (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Ich schweige wie ein Grab



Ich auch|wavey:


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ach? und das ist Dir bei der anderen Umfrage nicht aufgefallen?



jau, haste auch wieder recht, ist mir nicht so direkt aufgefallen,
deine umfrage hat mich ja auch in die irre geführt:
neue umfrage zur *Fischerinscheiprüfung, 
*wollte ja bloß wissen, was fischerin schei-geprüft ist.

:m :m :m 

(ich zieh den vorpost zurück )


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> jau, haste auch wieder recht, ist mir nicht so direkt aufgefallen,
> deine umfrage hat mich ja auch in die irre geführt:
> neue umfrage zur *Fischerinscheiprüfung, *
> wollte ja bloß wissen, was fischerin schei-geprüft ist.
> ...


 
Obwohl, ne Fischerinprüfung hat auch was.|supergri
Ich glaub das das ein Mod verbessert kann ich vergessen.|rolleyes


----------



## carphunter1678 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung*

nicht das schweigen der lämmer sondern das schweigen der angler


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> *Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung
> 
> *Ich glaub das das ein Mod verbessert kann ich vergessen.|rolleyes



und zwar total! 
Honeyball, hier ist das nächste ferkel 

ist auch zu schön, könnte kult werden


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung*

ich glaube Antonio hat hier mehrer Accounts, kann das mal bitte ein Mod prüfen?|supergri

Danke


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischerinscheiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> algon nicht alles verraten sonst flieg ich hier raus.:m:m
> 
> antonio#h


 
pssst. bleibt unter uns.


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> denk dran du hättest dann keinen mehr zum zanken|krach:
> 
> antonio#h


 
ich schweige wie ein Grab.


----------



## Damyl (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Schubs


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Mal ehrlich Algon, die Umfrage kann man sich doch wirklich sparen. Was soll da anderes bei rauskommen als dass die Mehrheit für die Prüfung ist ?

Jeder der die Prüfung hat, tut sich da doch sehr leicht.

Du hast offenbar den Sinn des anderen Themas in keinster Weise verstanden. Ist nicht böse gemeint, hab so den Eindruck. 

Die Umfrage mit den vorgegebenen Antwortmöglichkeiten dort hat doch keinerlei Bezug zur tatsächlichen Verfahrensweise sondern sollte die Diskussion auf einer andere Ebene als die " mit-Schein-Angler stimmen über nicht-Schein-Angler ab" führen. Ist ja teilweise auch gelungen.

Hab´s doch mehrfach versucht dort zu erklären. 

Aber gut...


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich Algon, die Umfrage kann man sich doch wirklich sparen. Was soll da anderes bei rauskommen als dass die Mehrheit für die Prüfung ist ?


Ach?
Nicht so unsinnig wie Deine Umfrage.
Wer bitte schießt sich den gerne selber ins Bein?
Fischereinschein abgeben und Prüfung neu machen, ist doch klar das dann viele lieber Prüfung abschaffen wählen. 


MfG Algon


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich Algon, die Umfrage kann man sich doch wirklich sparen...




vor allem, wenn du den lustigen trööt-titel (_Fischerinscheiprüfung_) berichtigst.

gönnst uns auch gar nix


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> ist es nicht bei allen umfragen so.
> es kommt immer drauf an wer gefragt wird.
> es müßten zu gleichen prozentsätzen die unterschiedlichsten nennen wir es mal gruppierungen gefragt werden.
> also gut und schlechtverdiener, familienväter mit verschiedenen kinderzahlen, singels, scheininhaber und nichtscheininhaber und und und.
> ...


sorry Antonio,

aber das fällt Dir jetzt ein? Wo die Umfrage in eine andere Richtung geht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> vor allem, wenn du den lustigen trööt-titel (_Fischerinscheiprüfung_) berichtigst.
> 
> gönnst uns auch gar nix



Ich war das nicht.#c


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> vor allem, wenn du den lustigen trööt-titel (_Fischerinscheiprüfung_) berichtigst.


ha, noch mal Glück gehabt.|supergri
Danke lieber unbekannter Mod, der aus dem Nix kam und mich rettete.


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ha, noch mal Glück gehabt.|supergri




war kein Glück war ein Knurri!


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Ach?
> Nicht so unsinnig wie Deine Umfrage.
> Wer bitte schießt sich den gerne selber ins Bein?
> Fischereinschein abgeben und Prüfung neu machen, ist doch klar das dann viele lieber Prüfung abschaffen wählen.
> ...



Noch mal, ein allerletztes Mal.

Das Umfrageergebnis der anderen Abstimmung ist unbrauchbar, nicht der Realität entsprechend, ohne Auswirkung für Forderungen oder Maßnahmen. War es von vornherein nicht. Da ging es nicht drum. Und wenn da 300 zu Null für den Wegfall der Prüfung gestimmt hätten, es wäre wurscht.

Es ging da nicht um das Ergebnis, sondern darum eine konsequente, neutrale Position einzunehmen, von der aus diskutiert wird.

Erkenntnisse muss und kann jeder für sich aus der dortigen Diskussion ziehen, nicht aus dem Ergebnis.

Jetzt??


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> war kein Glück war ein Knurri!


wusste ichs doch, knurri ist partei #h.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

@algon, antonio, damyl
Von mir aus macht ihr Umfragen zu was ihr wollt... 
Aber hört auf, ein Thema mit sinnlosen Kommentaren hochzupushen. 

Danke!


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Noch mal, ein allerletztes Mal.
> 
> Das Umfrageergebnis der anderen Abstimmung ist unbrauchbar, nicht der Realität entsprechend, ohne Auswirkung für Forderungen oder Maßnahmen. War es von vornherein nicht. Da ging es nicht drum. Und wenn da 300 zu Null für den Wegfall der Prüfung gestimmt hätten, es wäre wurscht.


hier auch


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ging da nicht um das Ergebnis, sondern darum eine konsequente, neutrale Position einzunehmen, von der aus diskutiert wird.


hier auch, nur wurde das Ergebniss in der anderen Umfrage ja teilweise als Beweiß angesehen.

Ich verstehe Deine Aufregung nicht.
Man könnte ja denken Dir passt dieses Umfrageergebniss nicht.


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @algon, antonio, damyl
> Von mir aus macht ihr Umfragen zu was ihr wollt...
> Aber hört auf, ein Thema mit sinnlosen Kommentaren hochzupushen.
> 
> Danke!


 
Hallo Franz,
hier werden täglich zig Themen durch sinnlose Kommentare hochgepusht. Aber so eine Spruch habe ich hier noch nie gehört. Hat das einen Grund?

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Hechtpaule (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Hi,

ich habe klipp und klar für das Beibehalten der Fischerprüfung gestimmt - warum ? - wo kommen wir denn dahin wenn sich jeder einfach einen kaufen kann, an's Wasser turnt und loslegt - von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnnung hat - nee, das will mir mir garnicht ausmalen. Das hat in meinen Augen schon einen tieferen Sinn - man muss ja auch den Führerschein machen, bevor man auf öffentlichen Straßen ein Auto oder Motorrad fahren kann - ist das dann der nächste Schritt - Führerschein für Summe X ?? - Dass man fahren nicht in der Fahrschule lernt wissen wir alle. Genauso lernt man bei den Vorbereitungskursen zur Fischerprüfung nicht das Angeln, dass dürfte auch jedem klar sein. Aber das Grundwissen auf dem man aufbauen kann bekommt man dort vermittelt. In unserem Verein bereiten wir unsere Jugendlichen nicht nur auf die möglicher Weise bevorstehende Fischerprüfung vor sondern versuchen ihnen auch weiteres Wissen, den Umgang mit der Natur und den Respekt vor dem Lebewesen Fisch zu vermitteln, Techiken zu zeigen und auch sonstiges Benehmen am Wasser beizubringen. Bei den meisten findet das auch großen Anklang. Ich kenne Szenen an Forellenpuffs wo sich viel "angelndes" Volk rumtreibt, teileise voll wie Eimer (Das die nicht den Haken festhalten und die Angel in's Wasser werfen ist alles - habe schon erlebt wie ein Vollsoffski einen Fisch ausnahm, die Innereien in den Eimer und den Fisch in den See warf |bigeyes) oder Fische ohne Kescher gelandet wurden, das Tier erst 'mal 30 m über Weg gezerrt und von allen Seiten "paniert" wurde bewor man 10 x mit einem Knüppel draufdrischt- Auf die Frage warum man den keinen Kescher verwendet kam die Antwort "wieso, datt jeht doch och so) - sicher sind das auch Ausnahmen. Viele haben an solchen Seen ihre erste Erfahrungen gesammelt. Klar gibt es auch Chaoten die einen Schein haben und somit rechtmässig "angeln" gehen, aber die Mehrzahl der Angler, die den Schein gemacht haben, sind meiner Erfahrung nach doch vernünftige Zeitgenossen. Letztendlich hat das Ablegen der Prüfung und das Wissen, welches bei den Vorbereitungskursen vermittelt und angeeignet wurde doch seine Spuren hinterlassen, bzw. das Verhalten derjenigen geprägt und meistens eine gute Basis geschaffen.

So, dass sind meine 5 Pence zum Thema.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> hier auch
> 
> hier auch, nur wurde das Ergebniss in der anderen Umfrage ja teilweise als Beweiß angesehen.
> 
> ...



Bin nicht aufgeregt. 

Ob mir ein Umfrageergebnis passt oder nicht, ändert nix an der Tatsache das es existiert. 

Franz meint damit das pushen eines Themas. Das ist in der Tat nicht erlaubt. Ohne Ansehen des Titels.


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Franz meint damit das pushen eines Themas. Das ist in der Tat nicht erlaubt. Ohne Ansehen des Titels.


 
ok, das wusste ich nicht.
Nur wird da sonst nicht so energisch drauf hingewiese.
Und, es ist zu merken das nach so einen Spruch eine Umfrage ruck zuck einschläft.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

was so ein Schuß vor den Bug doch für eine Wirkung hat.
Gut. Das Ergebniss dieser Umfrage zeigt aber sehr schön das bzw. wie man eine Umfrage mit den Auswahlmöglichkeiten steuern kann.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> mit den auswahlmöglichkeiten auch aber auch damit wen man fragt.
> der mensch ist und bleibt nun mal ein egoist.
> damit stimmt er für das was für ihn zum vorteil ist oder zumindest so scheint.
> das ist ganz normal.
> ...


 
so ist es.
anderes Bsp. #y
1. Prüfung abschaffen
2. Schein abgeben und Prüfung neu machen


#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> und schon sind wir beim punkt.
> ich denke(weiß es nicht), ralle ging es in der umfrage nicht darum wieviele für welchen punkt stimmen.


sorry Antonio, 
evtl kannst Du mir ja weiterhelfen |rolleyes
Warum macht man eine Umfrage?

MfG Algon


----------



## Udo561 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Hechtpaule schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe klipp und klar für das Beibehalten der Fischerprüfung gestimmt - warum ? - wo kommen wir denn dahin wenn sich jeder einfach einen kaufen kann, an's Wasser turnt und loslegt
> Paul



Hi,
genau dahin wo man in anderen Ländern schon lange angelangt ist #6
Und ich wette das hier in NL die meisten Jungangler mehr Ahnung vom angeln haben als so mancher deutscher Angler der irgendwann mal eine Prüfung abgelegt hat |supergri
Ob jemand angeln kann oder Ahnung hat vermittelt ihm mit Sicherheit keine Prüfung.
Hier in NL klappt das doch auch , warum sollte das in Deutschland nicht funktionieren.
Ach ja , in Deutschland hat man ja Angst das alle die , die bisher keine Prüfung abgelegt haben einfach ans Wasser gehen könnten und den Angelprüfungsinhabern die Fische wegfangen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Gut, dann komme ich hier einfach mal mit meinem PLUSPUNKT für die PRÜFUNG.

Wenn jeder sich seine Karte mit der Fischereiabgabe einfach so kaufen könnte, wer kann dann noch Kontrolle darüber betreiben das dieser nicht schon eine Vorstrafe wegen Wischwilderei/Fisch-Diebstahl in seinem FZ zu stehen hat?


Tzzztzzzz  schon seltsam was manche Leute hier so "gerne" haben wollen und dadurch die Kontrolle verlieren....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Moin.

Wollt ihr jetzt ernsthaft erneut die gleiche Frage durchkauen, die grade mit läppischen *665* Beiträgen diskutiert wurde???

Das kommt mir hier grade alles verdächtig bekannt vor...


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

@Antonio, was bitte für eine Erstbeantragung? Ich weis wie es in BRB abgeht. Rein in den Laden, 12€ auf den Tisch kloppen und zack haste in 2 Min. Deine Abgabemarke, da kontrolliert per PC ect. keiner was. Du kannst also SOFORT los und Dich am Wasser benehmen wie ne Sau. 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> .
> ich kann auch ne umfrage machen um nachzuweisen, wie "manipulierbar" menschen sind.
> ich brauch nur die gruppierungen ändern, die ich befrage bzw. die art und weise wie gefragt wird.
> und schon bekomme ich andere zahlen.


genau Antonio, das versuche ich ja mit dieser Umfrage darzulegen. 
Aber um Zahlen kommt man bei einer Umfrage nicht herum. Weil, diese Zahlen JEDER Umfrageauswertung zu grunde liegen. 
Brauche ich keine Zahlen, brauche ich keine Umfrage.

MfG Algon


----------



## Udo561 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Wenn jeder sich seine Karte mit der Fischereiabgabe einfach so kaufen könnte, wer kann dann noch Kontrolle darüber betreiben das dieser nicht schon eine Vorstrafe wegen Wischwilderei/Fisch-Diebstahl in seinem FZ zu stehen hat?
> Gruß Toxe



Hier in NL muss man den Vispas beantragen , unter Angabe seines Namens , Geburtsdatum und seiner Adresse .
Sollte man zuvor negativ auffällig geworden sein wird der Vispas nicht erteilt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hier in NL muss man den Vispas beantragen , unter Angabe seines Namens , Geburtsdatum und seiner Adresse .
> Sollte man zuvor negativ auffällig geworden sein wird der Vispas nicht erteilt.
> Gruß Udo




Ja, das ist in NL so, die Arbeit macht man sich derzeit in BRB nich. Ganz ehrlich, ick bin froh das BLN das nicht eingeführt hat.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> nee klar die zahlen brauch ich schon nur mir gehts jetzt nicht um die zahl an sich, sondern wie sich das zahlenverhältnis dreht/drehen kann, bzw. wie viele personen ihr abstimmungsverhalten ändern.
> 
> antonio


 
ja gut, dann müssen wir aber ein Callcenter beauftragen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ich finde diese Umfrage hier klasse!!

Kann man gerade im Quervergleich mit der von Ralle schon viel herauslesen!

Dazu später mehr 
;-))


----------



## opi2001 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Wenn ich Auto fahren will muß ich auch ne Prüfung ablegen um auf der Straße zu fahren,sonst gäbs nur Chaoten auf der Straße und das selbe trifft aufs angeln zu.Wenn jeder der Lust hat angeln gehen würde dann würde es genug Themen geben wie z.B. Warum fang ich keine Fische , Gibts bei euch noch Fisch usw.
Denn ein hoher Angeldruck besteht ja an manchen Gewässern,und dann sollte man sich als Angler schon ein wenig in Sachen Fischkunde usw. auskennen!#h


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Der Fahrschulvergleich wird hier nicht gerne gesehen, da es da um Menschenleben gehen kann. 
Wobei ein Anfänger mit ner Grundangel (80gr)am Badestrand oder Seebrück.
Nein, aber man könnte dann über die Abschaffung der Schulprüfung nachdenken, die ist auch überflüssig nach 10Jahren Schule.


----------



## locotus (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Der Fahrschulvergleich wird hier nicht gerne gesehen, da es da um Menschenleben gehen kann.
> Wobei ein Anfänger mit ner Grundangel (80gr)am Badestrand oder Seebrück.



Was ändert da eine Prüfung? Sagt man ihm da, er soll nicht an den Badestrand gehen? Zeigt man ihm, wie er die 80 gr genau dahin wirft, wo er sie hinhaben will?

Die bestandene Prüfung berechtigt doch nur dazu bei den Behörden einen Fischereischein zu beantragen und ab dem Punkt kann doch gesiebt werden.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> Die bestandene Prüfung berechtigt doch nur dazu bei den Behörden einen Fischereischein zu beantragen und ab dem Punkt kann doch gesiebt werden.


Falsch, diese Prüfung sollte darlegen, das ich mich mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt habe, und dadurch es verdiene einen Fischereischein zu erhalten. 
Tut es zur Zeit nicht, deshalb sollten Lehrgänge und Prüfung geändert werden, aber nicht abgeschaft.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Der Fahrschulvergleich wird hier nicht gerne gesehen, da es da um Menschenleben gehen kann.
> Wobei ein Anfänger mit ner Grundangel (80gr)am Badestrand oder Seebrück.
> Nein, aber man könnte dann über die Abschaffung der Schulprüfung nachdenken, die ist auch überflüssig nach 10Jahren Schule.


 
Schul und Führerscheinprüfungen gibt es weltweit. Fischereischeinprüfungen dagegen nicht.

WARUM??


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

wie würdest Du Dir so eine Änderung vorstellen ?


----------



## locotus (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Schul und Führerscheinprüfungen gibt es weltweit. Fischereischeinprüfungen dagegen nicht.
> 
> WARUM??



Weil wir alle gaaanz schlechte Menschen sind und genauso von jedem Anderen in Deutschland denken. !!! Vorsicht Übertreibung!!!


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Schul und Führerscheinprüfungen gibt es weltweit. Fischereischeinprüfungen dagegen nicht.
> 
> WARUM??


 
ja,ja die Anderen.|rolleyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

täte man die Prüfung wirklich den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen anpassen dann müsste jeder geprüft werden, ob er einen lebenden Fisch sachgerecht töten kann.
Das Geschrei von Petra höre ich jetzt schon


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



> ja,ja die Anderen


 
Tja , das beantwortet leider nicht im geringsten meine Frage!!


----------



## Gemini (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> Weil wir alle gaaanz schlechte Menschen
> sind und genauso von jedem Anderen in Deutschland denken. !!!
> Vorsicht Übertreibung!!!



Ist vielleicht was dran... Wurde in einem der jüngeren, zahlreichen Themen zum Thema 
eigentlich mal gefragt (und beantwortet) wieso in anderen Ländern ein Angeln ohne Fischereischeinprüfung möglich ist
 ohne dass es grössere Probleme gibt?

Amüsant finde ich auch dass aus dem Fehlverhalten einer absoluten Minderheit (strengere) Vorschriften
 für alle gefordert werden... Oder fand ich es traurig? |rolleyes


----------



## Hechtpaule (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Hi,

das mit Holland hatte ich ganz vergessen. Wie Udo schreibt, ist dort das Ablegen einer Angelprüfung nicht erforderlich. Man geht da in einen Tackleladen, holt sich den Vispas, die Vergunning oder wie das heisst und eine Karte für's gewünschte Gewässer und los geht's - ist alles korrekt - ich habe selbst mit einem Bekannten oft in Holland in der Nähe von Roermond geangelt weil der Honk keinen Angelschein hatte und Holland daher die einzige naheliegende Alternative zum Forellenpuff war.

Aber im Gegensatz zu Deutschland sind wir dort m/m 1 x pro Tag kontrolliert worden. Entweder von der Polizei oder von entsprechend befugten Fischereiaufsehern. Hier wurden auch nicht nur die Papiere geprüft, sondern auch das verwendete Gerät und der Fang in Augenschein genommen.

Ich angele hier in Deutschland nun seit gut 40 Jahren und das auch viel - kontrolliert worden bin ich in all den Jahren 3 'mal und mehr nicht. Einmal von der "normalen" Polizei (aber sicherlich auch nur weil die mit dem Auto bis an die Angelstelle fahren konnten), 1 x vom Wasserschutz und 1 x von einem Fischereiaufseher von dem ich bis heute nicht glaube, dass er berechtigt war sondern sich der Typ nur wichtigmachen wollte, aber naja, da war ich glaube ich 14 oder 15. 

An der Mosel habe ich vor etlichen Jahren 'mal eine Kontrolle mitbekommen (habe damals allerdings nicht selbst geangelt) - die Polizei hat da eine riesen Razzia gemacht und ein paar Tage später stand in der Zeitung, dass von ca. 150 kontrollierten Anglern gute 100 ohne irgendwelche Erlaubnis- oder Fischereischeine am Werk waren, also schwarz geangelt haben. Erschreckend nicht ? – aber das zeigt auf der anderen Seite, dass sich die meisten doch recht sicher gefühlt haben müssen, es dort also normaler Weise keine oder nur sehr wenige Kontrollen gibt.

Wenn mehr und öfter kontrolliert werden würde wie in Holland, wäre das Abschaffen der Prüfung u. U. überlegenswert - allerdings müsste sich jeder ein wenig schlau machen, bevor er angeln geht (Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Montagen etc.) - sonst gäbe es bei Kontrollen schnell was auf die Ohren denn Unwissen schützt bekanntlich nicht vor Strafe.

Aber wer soll die ganzen Gewässer kontrollieren ? – man bräuchte eine ganze Armee von befugten und entsprechend geschulten Leuten die das übernehmen – und wer soll die bezahlen ? – wer das in Holland macht, weiss ich leider nicht, aber da klappt es scheinbar.

Eine Thema über das man sicher Seitenlang schreiben und diskutieren könnte |bla:

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Damyl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Hechtpaule schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das mit Holland hatte ich ganz vergessen. Wie Udo schreibt, ist dort das Ablegen einer Angelprüfung nicht erforderlich. Man geht da in einen Tackleladen, holt sich den Vispas, die Vergunning oder wie das heisst und eine Karte für's gewünschte Gewässer und los geht's - ist alles korrekt - ich habe selbst mit einem Bekannten oft in Holland in der Nähe von Roermond geangelt weil der Honk keinen Angelschein hatte und Holland daher die einzige naheliegende Alternative zum Forellenpuff war.
> 
> ...



Jaja.....man hört oft das es woanders auch funktioniert.....

Aber die Vorraussetzungen das es klappt werden vergessen


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



> Wurde in einem der jüngeren, zahlreichen Themen zum Thema
> eigentlich mal gefragt (und beantwortet) wieso in anderen Ländern ein Angeln ohne Fischereischeinprüfung möglich ist
> ohne dass es grössere Probleme gibt?


 
Diese Frage wurde intelegenterweise mit Küstenlänge und Einwohnerzahl beantwortet.
Ist zwar Humbug - aber immerhin ne Anwort....


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Tja , das beantwortet leider nicht im geringsten meine Frage!!


 
Es gibt Länder, die haben noch nichtmal ne Schulpflicht.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Diese Frage wurde intelegenterweise mit Küstenlänge und Einwohnerzahl beantwortet.
> Ist zwar Humbug - aber immerhin ne Anwort....


Wieso Humbug?


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Es gibt Länder, die haben noch nichtmal ne Schulpflicht.


 
Was möchtest Duns damit sagen ?#c
Das wir Deutschen mit unserer Anglerprüfung mal wieder die besonders Fortschrittlichen sind ?;+


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Damyl schrieb:


> Aber die Vorraussetzungen das es klappt werden vergessen


NEIIIIN, die sind bei uns wie woanders auch, weltweit.
Klärt doch bitte erst mal warum diese Prüfung eingeführt wurde(belegbar keine Vermutungen). 
Wie schon mal gesagt, man reißt doch keine Wand ein bevor man nicht weiß was sie trägt.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



> Wieso Humbug?


Da weder Einwohneranzahl noch Küstenlänge im Zusammenhang von fach und sachlichen Fähigkeiten der Angelei stehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> NEIIIIN, die sind bei uns wie woanders auch, weltweit.
> Klärt doch bitte erst mal warum diese Prüfung eingeführt wurde(belegbar keine Vermutungen).
> Wie schon mal gesagt, man reißt doch keine Wand ein bevor man nicht weiß was sie trägt.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
OK, dann klär uns bitte auf.


----------



## locotus (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> NEIIIIN, die sind bei uns wie woanders auch, weltweit.
> Klärt doch bitte erst mal warum diese Prüfung eingeführt wurde(belegbar keine Vermutungen).
> Wie schon mal gesagt, man reißt doch keine Wand ein bevor man nicht weiß was sie trägt.
> 
> MfG Algon



In den neuen Bundesländern wurden sie eingeführt weil es sie ja in den Altländern schon gab. Vorher gab es hier nur eine Raubfischprüfung.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das wir Deutschen mit unserer Anglerprüfung mal wieder die besonders Fortschrittlichen sind ?;+


 
na, was glaubt Ihr was da kommen wird wenn der weltweite Fischbestand noch weiter zurückgehen wird?


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> Vorher gab es hier nur eine Raubfischprüfung.


und ist doch Ok so. habe ich doch auch schon selber so vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> OK, dann klär uns bitte auf.


keine Ahnung


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

*1958*
erste Prüfungsbogen mit insgesamt 60 Fragen und  ein Fragenkatalog zur Vorbereitung mit 360 Fragen; Lehrgänge und Prüfungen bestanden aus einem theoretischen und einem praktischen Teil.
*1972*erste Ausbildungs- und Prüfungsordnung vom Bundesverband VDSF für alle Landesverbände verbindlich. 
*1977* 
aktualisierte Ausbildungs-und Prüfungsordnung mit Fragenzusammenstellung, Literaturhinweise und Bestimmungen für das Casting-Sportabzeichen vom VDSF an die Landesverbände.Kostendeckung über Gebühren für Mitglieder und Nichtmitglieder.


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Nur Raubfischprüfung......,

Dann hätten wir das Problem: "Gleiche Recht (Pflicht) für alle".



Das ist zB. für mich der Punkt den ich an der BRB-Reglung bemängele........
Warum der Unterschied?


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

es ging um Kohle und um nicht weiter


----------



## Damyl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Mich würde mal interessieren ob die Natur und Tierschutzorganisationen in anderen Ländern, den Anglern dort auch so im Genick hängen wie bei uns. #c


----------



## Damyl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> *1958*
> erste Prüfungsbogen mit insgesamt 60 Fragen und  ein Fragenkatalog zur Vorbereitung mit 360 Fragen; Lehrgänge und Prüfungen bestanden aus einem theoretischen und einem praktischen Teil.
> *1972*erste Ausbildungs- und Prüfungsordnung vom Bundesverband VDSF für alle Landesverbände verbindlich.
> *1977*
> aktualisierte Ausbildungs-und Prüfungsordnung mit Fragenzusammenstellung, Literaturhinweise und Bestimmungen für das Casting-Sportabzeichen vom VDSF an die Landesverbände.Kostendeckung über Gebühren für Mitglieder und Nichtmitglieder.


Ich hab sie 1979 gemacht.........da war sie noch auf freiwilliger Basis.


----------



## andy72 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

@damyl: garantiert nicht, deutschland ist das einzige land mit holland und der schweiz wo man nicht mit lebendem köderfisch angeln darf !!!


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> es ging um Kohle und um nicht weiter


 
wer sagt das?


----------



## Damyl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



andy72 schrieb:


> @damyl: garantiert nicht, deutschland ist das einzige land mit holland und der schweiz wo man nicht mit lebendem köderfisch angeln darf !!!


Oh mannoooo.........woanders klappt das doch auch.
Warum bei uns nicht ?


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Kostendeckung über Gebühren für Mitglieder und Nichtmitglieder.


ja und. KOSTENDECKUNG, der Prüfung.


----------



## andy72 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



> falsch norge auch nicht.



@antonio: hab ich nicht gewusst danke für die info !


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> wer sagt das?


 
da steht :
Kostendeckung über Gebühren von Mitgliedern und Nichtmitgliedern.

Die Einnahmen von organisierten reichten ihnen nicht, also suchte man einen Weg, wie man auch an die Kohle der Nichtorganisierten kommt


----------



## Damyl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Hab was über die Anfänge der Fischerprüfung gefunden :
http://www.kfv-aichach.de/fischereiausbildung.php


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> da steht :
> Kostendeckung über Gebühren von Mitgliedern und Nichtmitgliedern.
> 
> Die Einnahmen von organisierten reichten ihnen nicht, also suchte man einen Weg, wie man auch an die Kohle der Nichtorganisierten kommt


 
das steht da nicht!


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> aktualisierte Ausbildungs-und Prüfungsordnung mit Fragenzusammenstellung, Literaturhinweise und Bestimmungen für das Casting-Sportabzeichen vom VDSF an die Landesverbände.Kostendeckung über Gebühren für Mitglieder und Nichtmitglieder.


Da steht das die Kosten für Lehrgang und Prüfung durch Gebühren von Mitgliedern und Nichtmitgliedern gedeckt wurden. oder lese ich das falsch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> das steht da nicht!
> 
> Da steht das die Kosten für Lehrgang und Prüfung durch Gebühren von Mitgliedern und Nichtmitgliedern gedeckt wurden. oder lese ich das falsch.


 
Nun, das kann man so oder so lesen. Leider


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nun, das kann man so oder so lesen. Leider


 
ne, ich finde das was da steht ist eindeutig.
oder eine alg. Kostendeckung, was nicht umbedingt was mit der Prüfung zutun haben muß.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Leider ist zwar einiges über die Chronik der Prüfung zu finden, nicht aber über die damaligen Beweggründe für deren Einführung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Fakt ist, dass der VDSF sie zunächst einführte und seien Unterverbänden aufzwang. Gesetz wurde die Prüfung erst später auch auf Druck des VDSF . in jeden Bundesland zu einer anderen Zeit.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Der Tier- und Naturschutz hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten in D einen sehr hohen Stellenwert erlangt wie er auch in vielen anderen europäischen Landern nicht anzutreffen ist. Allerdings, versucht man nachzuziehen, das ist mittlerweile selbst in vielen asiatischen Ländern, in denen bis vor ein paar Jahren die Menschen noch wirklich keinerlei Umweltbewusstsein hatten, deutlich zu merken. Die weltweiten Fischbestände gehen zurück, ganze Lebensräume, und nicht nur die der Fische werden zerstört. Schrumpft eine Resource oder wollen zuviele darauf zurückgreifen, so muß eben reguliert werden. Der Fischereischein ist für mich die erste Reguliermaßnahme, er reguliert in sofern, dass eben nicht jeder, der vom Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat und nur mal eben ausprobieren will hier die erste Hürde nehmen muss.
> Wie schon erwähnt, glaube ich nicht dass diese Gesetze gelockert werden, eher noch verschärft und dass künftig andere Länder auch nachziehen werden. Wenn Grün noch mehr Einfluss auf unsere Politik nimmt, (und das tun sie) oder gar regieren wird, werden wir uns wohl erst richtig warm anziehen müssen und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass z.B. eine "Eignungsprüfung für Hundehalter" auch Pflicht werden könnte.


 
Sehr schön, sehe ich auch so.
Danke

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> komisch ist eben nur daß es in andern ländern ohne prüfung genauso gut oder sogar besser funktioniert als hier in d.
> und ich rede hier nicht von china und konsorten.
> 
> antonio


 
aber wie lange nochr, evtl. haben die ja schon eine Prüfungspflicht in der Schublade.#c Aber irgendwas wird kommen.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

ich sage mal so (ich glaube), bevor die Fischereischeinprüfung bei uns deutschlandweit abgeschaft wird, wird sie woanders eingeführt.

MfG Algon


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

@Algon
Sinn, besonders in der jetzigen Form macht sie dehalb immer noch nicht.
Und wie Du dir eine geänderte Prüfung vorstellst, hast Du auch noch nicht geschrieben


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Algon
> Sinn, besonders in der jetzigen Form macht sie dehalb immer noch nicht.
> Und wie Du dir eine geänderte Prüfung vorstellst, hast Du auch noch nicht geschrieben


 
doch das hatte ich schon, kann auch in der anderen Umfrage gewesen sein.
-Sinnvolle Lehrgänge
-mehr bzw. überhaubt Praxis.
(umgang mit Takle, Zielwerfen, richtiges Hängerlösen, evtl. auch erste Hilfe usw.)
-Und alles mit einer Prüfung abschließen evtl auch eine Praxisprüfung 
-und evtl rabatte bis hin zur kostenlosen Prüfung bei Vereinsbeitritt

MfG Algon


----------



## Zusser (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> komisch ist eben nur daß es in andern ländern ohne prüfung genauso gut oder sogar besser funktioniert als hier in d. [..]


Das ist jetzt aber eine sehr pauschale Behauptung.
Was bedeutet eigentlich, 'es funktioniert'?

Sehen wir uns doch mal Frankreich an.
Vor etwa einem Jahr habe ich überlegt, zusammen mit einem Freund, der damals gerade den Vorbereitungskurs gemacht hat, nach Frankreich zum Angeln zu fahren. 
Weil man dort ohne Prüfung und meistens sogar ohne Angelschein fischen darf. Also habe ich mich im Netz informiert.

Ich habe folgendes erfahren: In den Gewässern, wo jedermann angeln darf, gibt es kaum Fische.
Die bei uns berühmten Gewässer sind nur gegen recht teure Karten zu beangeln und sind letzlich Karpfenpuffs.
Damit meine ich dass man keine Fische mitnehmen darf.
Dann gibt es noch Salmonidengewässer, zu denen der Zugang wiederum streng reglementiert und teuer ist.

Holland: Da klärt uns Udo ja regelmäßig auf, dass man dort zwar ohne Prüfung angeln darf und auch nicht viel bezahlen muss.
Leider 'funktioniert' das Angeln dort nicht, weil man keine Fische entnehmen darf. Uninteressant.

Großbritannien: Es gibt wenige natürliche Binnengewässer, zu Flüssen mit Salmoniden ist der Zugang streng reglementiert und nur wenige Angler möglich.
Seen gibt es wenige, die Flüsse sind stark vefrschmutzt.
Da verwundert es nicht, dass in England das Karpfenfischen 'erfunden' wurde, das dort hauptsächlich in kleineren Puffs ausgeübt wird.
Das Meeresangeln ist dafür sehr gut dort.

Insgesamt würde ich also sagen dass ich nicht tauschen möchte.
Das Angeln 'funktioniert' in den genanannten Ländern also eigentlich nicht.

Fazit: Ohne Fischerprüfung funktioniert das Angeln nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> doch das hatte ich schon, kann auch in der anderen Umfrage gewesen sein.
> -Sinnvolle Lehrgänge
> -mehr bzw. überhaubt Praxis.
> (umgang mit Takle, Zielwerfen, richtiges Hängerlösen, evtl. auch erste Hilfe usw.)
> ...


 
und wenn man die Argumente des VDSF für eine Prüfung ernst nähme, dann muss auch das fachgerechte Töten geprüft werden. Wie soll das vopn Statten gehen ?
Rabatvorschläge finde ich gut, für bestimmte Personenkreise.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> muss auch das fachgerechte Töten geprüft werden.


das ist aber auch Euer Spitzen Argument, wenn ich das so sagen darf. Dann macht man am Ende des Lehrgangs ein gemeinschaftsangeln, wo dann noch evtl. anfallende Fragen geklärt werden können. Und irgeneiner wird dann ja wohl einen Fisch dabei fangen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> das ist aber auch Euer Spitzen Argument, wenn ich das so sagen darf. Dann macht man am Ende des Lehrgangs ein gemeinschaftsangeln, wo dann noch evtl. anfallende Fragen geklärt werden können. Und irgeneiner wird dann ja wohl einen Fisch dabei fangen.


  ja Klar ne|bigeyes
und jeder wird dann geprüft, ob er diesen einen Fisch auch sachgerecht töten kann.
Da freut Petra sich aber


----------



## Udo561 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Holland: Da klärt uns Udo ja regelmäßig auf, dass man dort zwar ohne Prüfung angeln darf und auch nicht viel bezahlen muss.
> Leider 'funktioniert' das Angeln dort nicht, weil man keine Fische entnehmen darf. Uninteressant.



Hi,
wer sagt denn sowas ?
Sicher darf man in Holland Fische entnehmen.
Du darfst in jedem freien Gewässer(z.B. die Maas und deren Seen ) deine Fische entnehmen.
Es machen eben nur die wenigsten weil hier in NL vorwiegend C&R betrieben wird.
Und angeln ist uninteressant weil man keine Fische entnehmen darf ??
Klasse Einstellung #q
Aber auf genau solche Angler verzichtet man hier in NL liebend gerne 
Bei so einer Vorbereitungsprüfung zum Angelschein scheint man nicht viel zu lernen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Damyl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> NEIIIIN, die sind bei uns wie woanders auch, weltweit.
> Klärt doch bitte erst mal warum diese Prüfung eingeführt wurde(belegbar keine Vermutungen).
> Wie schon mal gesagt, man reißt doch keine Wand ein bevor man nicht weiß was sie trägt.
> 
> MfG Algon


http://www.kfv-tuebingen.de/30_Fischerpruefung/Ausbildung-und-Fischerpruefung.php


----------



## Damyl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Nochwas auf Seite 14
http://www.ig-bruhrain.org/publikationen/praesentationen/Festschrift_25_Jahre_lfv_ba_wue.pdf


----------



## snofla (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

auch die Holländer werden das in den Jahren was ändern,glaubt mir................und wenns dann ne Änderung gibt, wo dann der Fischereischein zählt wirds viele zufriedene Gesichter geben


achja bin für den Fischereischein


----------



## Zusser (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wer sagt denn sowas ?
> Sicher darf man in Holland Fische entnehmen.
> Du darfst in jedem freien Gewässer(z.B. die Maas und deren Seen ) deine Fische entnehmen.


Wie sind dort die Bestände und die Artenvielfalt?
Oder weiß man das in Holland nicht, weil man die einzelnen Arten mangels Wissen ohnehin nicht unterscheiden kann? |kopfkrat



Udo561 schrieb:


> [..]
> Und angeln ist uninteressant weil man keine Fische entnehmen darf ??[..]


Natürlich! Das ist wie shoppen gehen ohne einen Geldbeutel dabeizuhaben. Der bessere Vergleich, der mir grad einfällt ist leider nicht jugendfrei.|supergri



Udo561 schrieb:


> Klasse Einstellung #q
> Aber auf genau solche Angler verzichtet man hier in NL liebend gerne


Hey, kein Problem. Als ich mal in Holland war, habe ich die Zeit anderweitig verbracht. De Holländer haben auch Regelungen, die mir gut gefallen haben, v.A. in A'dam.
Das war aber vor 20 Jahren.|supergri



Udo561 schrieb:


> Bei so einer Vorbereitungsprüfung zum Angelschein scheint man nicht viel zu lernen.
> Gruß Udo


Na ja, wen man nüchtern hingeht (und bleibt) schnappt man schon das eine oder auf.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



snofla schrieb:


> auch die Holländer werden das in den Jahren was ändern,glaubt mir................und wenns dann ne Änderung gibt, wo dann der Fischereischein zählt wirds viele zufriedene Gesichter geben


tja Udo, dann wirste wohl umziehen müsse, wenn die NL zu besoffenen, tratschenden, labernden, alten Männern mit geprüften Fischerein werden.|supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## Damyl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Wenns noch jemanden interessiert warum die Prüfung eingeführt wurde........
http://www.ig-bruhrain.org/publikati...lfv_ba_wue.pdf

Besonders Seite 13-14

Ich lese hier heraus, das wir auch früher schon zu doof waren einen Döbel von einer Forelle zu unterscheiden........
Und auf Druck von Natur-und Tierschutzorganisationen.......


----------



## Udo561 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Na ja, wen man nüchtern hingeht (und bleibt) schnappt man schon das eine oder auf.



Hat bei dir anscheinend nicht hingehauen


----------



## Tate (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Wenn schon ein Fischereischein sein muss, für was ist der eigentlich wirklich ;+, dann mit Prüfung. Ansonsten würde ja die ganz normale Angelberechtigung ausreichen. Da verdient unser armer Staat aber nichts mehr und er müsste sich neue Geldquellen suchen.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Tate schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein Fischereischein sein muss, für was ist der eigentlich wirklich ;+, dann mit Prüfung. Ansonsten würde ja die ganz normale Angelberechtigung ausreichen. Da verdient unser armer Staat aber nichts mehr und er müsste sich neue Geldquellen suchen.


Der Staat verdient an der Fischereiprüfung?
Ich glaube eher das Bundesländer diese abschaffen und so geld in die Kassen bringen möchte. Das zauberwort ist Tourismus.
Und! Wie jeder weiß, Tourismus tut der Umwelt gut.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gemini (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Und! Wie jeder weiß, Tourismus tut der Umwelt gut.



Aus Rügen oder dem Müritzgebiet wird wohl nie ein Bettenburgen-Sonnenanbeter-Mekka aber ein wenig mehr Einnahmen, auch aus dem Tourismus, würde Meckpomm gar nicht so schlecht bekommen hab ich das Gefühl wenn ich durch die Einöde von Berlin nach Rügen fahre...

Ich fahre auch recht oft nach Dänemark, alles voll mit Müll von ungeprüften Anglern (oder auch nicht |rolleyes) und die Fische beissen von Jahr zu Jahr besser, komisch...

Im übrigen hätte ich nichts gegen eine Vorbereitungs-Pflichtschulung für Anfänger, wenn sinnvolle, praxisnahe Inhalte vermittelt werden. Dafür sollten z.b. 2 x 6 Stunden am Wochenende reichen. #h


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Gemini schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch recht oft nach* Dänemark*, alles voll mit Müll von ungeprüften Anglern (oder auch nicht |rolleyes) und die *Fische beissen von Jahr zu Jahr besser*, komisch...


ja, und wo bzw. in was für Gewässer?


----------



## Gemini (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Fluss, Seen und Meer, wo sonst?


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

ich dachte schon Du meinst die Seen(Teiche) für die Dänemark bekannt sind. 
Aber meinst Du die Fische beißen in Dänemark von Jahr zu Jahr besser weil sie keine Fischereischeinprüfung haben? Wenn das so ist, nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.

SCHAFFT DIE OLLE FISCHEREISCHEINPRÜFUNG AB!!!

PS: gibt es in Dänemark Flüsse?


----------



## Gemini (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Schau mal was ich zitiert und worauf ich mich bezogen habe. 

Ok, Mr. Erbsenspalter, Fliessgewässer, Bäche, Rinnsale, besser? (aber voll mit Fischis)

Edit: Zum eigentlichen Thema habe ich auch Stellung genommen, aber vor lauter Mäck, Mäck, Mäck auf 13 Seiten pickt man sich halt nur noch das raus was dem Weiter-Flamen zuträglich ist...


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Gemini schrieb:


> Schau mal was ich zitiert und worauf ich mich bezogen habe.


Ok,
aber alles voll Müll und die Fische beißen gut.
Was willst Du damit sagen?


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Gemini schrieb:


> Edit: Zum eigentlichen Thema habe ich auch Stellung genommen, aber vor lauter Mäck, Mäck, Mäck auf 13 Seiten pickt man sich halt nur noch das raus was dem Weiter-Flamen zuträglich ist...


 
sorry, aber wenn du keine Diskusion oder andere Meinung verträgst dann las das posten. Wen man postet kann das schon mal passieren das einer Dich darauf anspricht.


----------



## Gemini (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Och Algon... den |rolleyes hier und das was in Klammern steht ignoriert?

Ich habe auf deinen Tourismus-Kommentar geantwortet und auch was zum Thema gesagt.

Dann kommst du und pickst dir irgendwas raus ohne auf den Bezug einzugehen und kommst mir jetzt auch noch mit ich wäre nicht zu einer Diskussion fähig? |kopfkrat


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

ok, fangen wir nochmal von vorne an, evtl. habe ich ja was falsch vertanden.



Gemini schrieb:


> Aus Rügen oder dem Müritzgebiet wird wohl nie ein Bettenburgen-Sonnenanbeter-Mekka aber ein wenig mehr Einnahmen, auch aus dem Tourismus, würde Meckpomm gar nicht so schlecht bekommen hab ich das Gefühl wenn ich durch die Einöde von Berlin nach Rügen fahre...


Du meinst also das aus Rügen und dem Müritzgebiet nie ein 
Bettenburgen-Sonnenanbeter-Mekka wird, das nimmst Du an weil Du mal oder öffters durch diese Einöde fährst.
Evtl. solltest Du mal eine andere Strecke fahren.



Gemini schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch recht oft nach Dänemark, alles voll mit Müll von ungeprüften Anglern (oder auch nicht |rolleyes) und die Fische beissen von Jahr zu Jahr besser, komisch...


Was willst du damit sagen, alles voll Müll und die Fische beissen von Jahr zu Jahr besser? 
Mir wäre ein See der sauber ist und in dem die Fische nicht so gut beißen lieber.

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Gemini (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Du meinst also das aus Rügen und dem Müritzgebiet nie ein
> Bettenburgen-Sonnenanbeter-Mekka wird, das nimmst Du an weil Du mal oder öffters mal durch diese Einöde fährst.
> Evtl. solltest Du mal eine andere Strecke fahren.



Vielleicht hast du wirklich was falsch vertanden, aber weils dir ja grad so Spass macht...

Kernaussage hier war dass ein wenig mehr Tourismus für die Region nicht schlecht wäre. Willst du darüber auch noch streiten? 



Algon schrieb:


> Was willst du damit sagen, alles voll Müll und die Fische beissen von Jahr zu Jahr besser?
> Mir wäre ein See der sauber ist und in dem die Fische nicht so gut beißen lieber.



Ok, in Zukunft drücke ich mich für dich einfacher aus. Ich meinte das Gegenteil, verstärkt wurde meine Aussage durch die Worte und das Bildelement in Klammern...

Ist das nicht extrem OT? |kopfkrat


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Also Müritzgebiet weiß ich nicht aber auf Rügen war ich schon und dachte eigentlich, Rügen sei das Bettenburgen Mekka schlechthin, so eine Art deutsches Rimini. Es sollen ja im Sommer regelmäßig auch keine Betten mehr zu bekommen sein und der Verkehr der sich auf- und von der Insel quält ist einfach grauenhaft. Aber wie gesagt, ich war erst einmal dort.


evtl meint Gemini ja im Winter#c

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Gemini schrieb:


> Ok, in Zukunft drücke ich mich für dich einfacher aus. Ich meinte das Gegenteil, verstärkt wurde meine Aussage durch die Worte und das Bildelement in Klammern...


 
weiß nicht was Du meinst



Gemini schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch recht oft nach Dänemark, alles voll mit Müll von ungeprüften Anglern (oder auch nicht |rolleyes) und die Fische beissen von Jahr zu Jahr besser, komisch...


#c

stehe jetz echt auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## locotus (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



algon schrieb:


> weiß nicht was du meinst
> 
> 
> #c
> ...



Ironie!!!


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> Ironie!!!


 
meinste?


----------



## locotus (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

einfach mal nicht den Haken an der Sache versuchen zu sehen.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Gemini schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch recht oft nach Dänemark, alles voll mit Müll von ungeprüften Anglern (oder auch nicht |rolleyes) und die Fische beissen von Jahr zu Jahr besser, komisch...


 
meine Herren ich glaube jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen.
das (oder auch nicht) besieht sich auf den Müll, ich dachte das (oder auch nicht) bezieht sich auf die ungeprüften Angler. |rolleyes 
Sprich, der Müll ist von ungeprüften Anglern, oder auch nicht.

wenn dem so ist dann sorry mein Fehler


----------



## snofla (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

naja hört doch mal einfach auf über andere Länder zu sprechen,den Fischereischein gibbet nur hier in De.........   

morgen schreib ich mehr


----------



## locotus (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

An alle die hier für eine überabreitete zeitgemäße Prüfung plädieren. Heutzutage gibt es soviele Spezialisierungen beim Angeln, Spinn-, Karpfen-, Match-, Brandungs-, Hochseeangeln, Angeln mit der Kopfrute, Fliegenfischen usw. was soll in einem Lehrgang an Grundlagen alles untergebracht werden, damit ein Neuling sich jederzeit und bei allen Arten "vernünftig" am Wasser verhalten kann. Wie lang soll der Kurs dauern?


----------



## snofla (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



locotus schrieb:


> An alle die hier für eine überabreitete zeitgemäße Prüfung plädieren. Heutzutage gibt es soviele Spezialisierungen beim Angeln, Spinn-, Karpfen-, Match-, Brandungs-, Hochseeangeln, Angeln mit der Kopfrute, Fliegenfischen usw. was soll in einem Lehrgang an Grundlagen alles untergebracht werden, damit ein Neuling sich jederzeit und bei allen Arten "vernünftig" am Wasser verhalten kann. Wie lang soll der Kurs dauern?




geht nicht da die aktuelle P. sich nicht mit allem befasst.........


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

- Rechte und Pflichten
- Fischkunde allg. (Fischarten,Fischkrankheiten usw.)
- Umgang mit dem Gerät (Auswerfen,Zielwerfen,Hängerlösen, Köderführung usw.)
- Vorstellung von Angelarten/techniken
- Erste Hilfe
- Verhalten im,am Wasser (auch am Wasser dürchführen)
- Prüfung, auch praktisch ^^
- gem. Abschlussangeln, wo noch evtl. Fragen geklärt werden können

- Bei vereinsbeitritt Rabatte bis hin zu kostenlosen Lehrgang/Prüfung.

ohne Fischereischeinprüfung:
- Mit angeln, mit einer Angel wenn ein Scheininhaber dabei ist


----------



## Zusser (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> - Rechte und Pflichten
> - Fischkunde allg. (Fischarten,Fischkrankheiten usw.)
> - Umgang mit dem Gerät (Auswerfen,Zielwerfen,Hängerlösen, Köderführung usw.)
> - Vorstellung von Angelarten/techniken
> ...



Das hört sich gut an!

Ich bin eigentlich mit allen Punkten einverstanden, bin aber dafür dass gleich 2 oder 3 Ruten, für die Besitzer des "kleinen Fischereischeins", je nachdem was regional üblich ist, zuzulassen.
Warum sollte man diese Angler schlechter stellen als die regulären?

Das Abschlussangeln ist prima, ich würde das aber eher als Bonbon ansehen. Schließlich hätten die Prüfungsabsolventen meistens schon praktische Erfahrung mit dem "kleinen Fischereischein" gemacht.

Ein Problem könnte sein, dass der von dir skizzierte Umfang des Kurses enorm ist.
Ich denke, um alles annähernd gründlich zu vermitteln würden 100 oder mehr Stunden nötig sein. Ob das organisatorisch und finanziell machbar ist?

Ich würde übrigens für die sog. Forellenpuffs die Fischereischeinpflicht aufheben.
An solchen Anlagen kann man, denke ich, nicht viel kaputt machen. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich erst ein mal an so einer Anlage war, das ist lange her und ich muss es nicht wiederholen. Viel praktische Erfahrung habe sich mit solchen Anlegen also nicht.
Wichtig wäre aber die sorgfältige Regelementierung dieser Anlagen. Nicht dass dann sofort jeder Baggersee zum Forellenpuff erklärt würde.


----------



## andyblub (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> ohne Fischereischeinprüfung:
> - Mit angeln, mit einer Angel wenn ein Scheininhaber dabei ist



Das würde ich mir auch wünschen. Und ich verstehe bis heute nicht, wieso da differenziert wird zwischen einem käuflich erworbenen Jugendfischereischein für Kinder, der genau dies ermöglicht und einem scheinlosen Erwachsenen, der keine Möglichkeit hat "mit zu angeln".


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> _Zitat:_
> _ 			 				ohne Fischereischeinprüfung:
> - Mit angeln, mit einer Angel wenn ein Scheininhaber dabei ist_
> 
> |good:so wuerde ich mir das auch vorstellen.





Sorry, wenn ich wieder mal auf stringente Argumentationsführung hinweisen muss.

Wer garantiert denn, dass der Scheininhaber ein vernünftiger Angler ist. Wer verhindert, dass Mißstände weitergegeben werden?

" Joa, das iss´n Lachs. Fängt mal selten und ist ganzjährig geschützt. Darf man nur mitnehmen wenn keiner kuckt. Aber hol mal eben den Fotoapparat aus dem Auto, ein paar Fotos machen wir auf jeden fall."


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Euch scheinen wirklich die Argumente auszugehen.
> Es gibt keine Garantie, und zwar fuer nix. Aber immerhin muesste der gepruefte Angler wissen, dass es sich um einen Lachs handelt, und das dieser ganzjaehrig geschuetzt ist. Und er muesste auch wissen, dass man ihn nicht mitnehmen darf und so ware auch die Argumentation des Gerichts bei einem Verstoss. Ein ungepruefter Angler koennte es wissen, es ist aber nicht voraussetzbar, da es ihm ja vielleicht niemand gelehrt hat, er keine Pruefung abgelegt hat, womit er dieses (fehlende) Fachwissen bekundet.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich ein Fotografierverbot fuer Lachse?



Deine letzte Frage ist ein leuchtendes Beispiel für die sinnhaftigkeit der Prüfung. Du bist doch geprüfter Angler, oder ?

Wie kannst Du so eine Frage stellen ?????

Und zum Rest.

Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe. Geprüft oder ungeprüft spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Gut die Kurve bekommen.


----------



## Algon (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer garantiert denn, dass der Scheininhaber ein vernünftiger Angler ist. Wer verhindert, dass Mißstände weitergegeben werden?


 
Bei einer Prüfung, die Ihr *nur* für wichtig haltet, weil es da um Menschenleben gehen kann, geht es doch auch.

Wer garantiert Dir beim "Führerschein auf Probe" das der Papa Dir nicht irgend ein Müll erzählt oder Dich zum rasen ermutigt? UND DA KANN ES UM MENSCHENLEBEN GEHEN.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Du verdrehst die Standpunkte.

Ich (kannst mich übrigens ruhig in der 1. Person ansprechen)
will gar keine Prüfung für´s angeln. 

Der Vorschlag mit dem " Angeln auf Probe " ist nicht zielführend, wenn man zum angeln eine Ausbildung als notwendig voraussetzt, da keinerlei Kontrolle über Charakter und Wissenstand des Ausbilders besteht.

Dient also wieder nur dazu, den Einstieg in die Angelei zu erschweren.


----------



## Strandkrabbe5 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

typisch Deutsch ....

Für alles ein Schein....#q


----------



## gründler (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

 

Edit = gelöscht bringt eh nix.


lg


----------



## Algon (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dient also wieder nur dazu, den Einstieg in die Angelei zu erschweren.


Nein, dient dazu den Einstieg in die Angelei zu ermöglichen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Nein, dient dazu den Einstieg in die Angelei zu ermöglichen.
> 
> MfG Algon



der leichteste start ist stock, schnur, korken, haken, wurm.
und nicht den hauch eines scheines!


----------



## Algon (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> der leichteste start ist stock, schnur, korken, haken, wurm.
> und nicht den hauch eines scheines!


Also wollt Ihr den Fischereischein nun doch ganz abschaffen?


----------



## Algon (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> nö nur die sinnlose prüfung.
> 
> antonio


was heist sinnlos?
nur weil welche meinen, das sie sinnlos ist, heist das ja nicht das es so ist.


----------



## snofla (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

sie währ aber veränderbar Algon oder nich???


----------



## Algon (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



snofla schrieb:


> sie währ aber veränderbar Algon oder nich???


 
da sind wir uns einig.#6


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> was heist sinnlos?
> nur weil welche meinen, das sie sinnlos ist, heist das ja nicht das es so ist.



und nur weil einer meint sie wäre sinnvoll, ist sie das noch lange nicht.

kaisers bart...


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Also wollt Ihr den Fischereischein nun doch ganz abschaffen?



kannst mich ruhig duzen


----------



## Udo561 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann man gerade im Quervergleich mit der von Ralle schon viel herauslesen!
> 
> Dazu später mehr
> ;-))



Jetzt ist spät genug :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Von nur einem kann ja wohl nicht die Rede sein. Das Umfrageergebnis ist doch wohl selbstredend.



und annähernd die hälfte (in diesem trööt) sind auch nicht nur "welche". algon verstehts einfach prächtig, anderen eins unterzujubeln


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> nicht ganz richtig, es ist nur annähernd ein Drittel derer die mit abgestimmt haben.


ich hätte da noch ein paar fliegenbeine für dich

aber hast schon verstanden, oder?


----------



## Katteker (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Umfrage hier klasse!!
> 
> Kann man gerade im Quervergleich mit der von Ralle schon viel herauslesen!
> 
> ...




Moin.

Denke auch, dass du jetzt mal erklärst was man herauslesen kann.#h Am Endergebnis wird sich wohl nicht mehr viel ändern. Ein grobes 30 zu 70 wirds ab jetzt wohl bleiben. Die Diskussion wird (wie in Ralles Trööt) wohl auch nichts neues ergeben. Also los, hau in die Tasten|supergri

Ich versuch schon mal einen Blick in die Glaskugel (sei mir nicht böse...).

Na dann. Ohm, ohm, oooooohm.

[Glaskugelmodus]:
Man wird wahrscheinlich aus diesem Thread herauslesen können, dass die meisten Angler nur für die Prüfung sind um Ruhe am Wasser zu haben. Die meisten anderen geben nur scheinheilig andere Argumente vor, um von ihren durchtriebenen und bösen Absichten abzulenken. [/Glaskugelmodus]

Bin ja mal ernsthaft gespannt, ob die olle Kugel so grob Recht haben wird.|supergri

Auch wenn es schon öfter gesagt wurde: Was ich ja mal richtig Geil finde ist immer noch der Umgangston hier und im anderen Thread mit ähnlichem Thema. Hab ich bei sonem "Sprengstoffthema" nur selten erlebt. Keine Sperrungen, keine Verwarnungen. TOP.:l:l:l



Ich versuch mich jetzt auch im herauslesen, interpretieren und zusammenfassen:

Was haben wir bisher: 2 Abstimmungen. Bei Ralles Abstimmung hätte ich mit dem Ergebnis absolut nicht gerechnet. Vor recht unangenehme Fragen gestellt, mussten wohl die meisten erstmal genau überlegen. Für mich war zu Anfang klar, dass die meisten gegen die Prüfung stimmen. Umso mehr erstaunt mich das Ergebnis. Ca. 57% gegen die Prüfung. Die ca. 43% Fürsprecher erstaunen mich. Zeigt doch schon das alleine, dass die Vermutung, Prüfungsbefürworter wollen harte Prüfungen da sie eh selber keine mehr machen müssen, absolut widerlegt ist. Sonst hätten nicht so viele für ein erneutes Ablegen der Prüfung gestimmt.

In Algons Umfrage war die Fragestellung deutlich einfacher. Prüfung, ja oder nein. Das Ergebnis spricht für sich. Wurde aber schon in Ralles Thread vorhergesagt, auch von den Prüfungsgegnern. Es bleibt weiter die Frage, warum so viele die Prüfung haben wollen.

Interessanter als die reinen Umfragen waren aber die Diskussionen. Viele Unterstellungen, auf die die Gegenseite mit weiteren Unterstellungen geantwortet hat. Ein Grundton zog sich aber leider wie ein roter Faden durch die Diskussion: Die Befürworter wollen zu großen Teilen ihre Ruhe am Wasser, dieses soll durch die Prüfung geregelt werden. Alle Versuche dieses zu widerlegen sind auf meist taube Ohren gestoßen. Weiterhin hab ich bisher noch immer kein absolut schlüssiges Argument gegen die Prüfung gefunden. Oft wurde argumentiert, dass der Zugang zum Angeln ohne Prüfung deutlich leichter wird. Die Prüfung es Anfängern unnötig schwer macht ans Hobby ran zu kommen. Ausprobieren wäre mit Prüfung nur schwer möglich. Die meisten Argumente sind ja auch nicht so einfach von der Hand zu weisen. Meine große Sorge ist, dass die Qualität so extrem leidet, was zu mehr als unschönen Zuständen an unseren Gewässern führt. Damit ist ausdrücklich nicht die Überfüllung am Wasser gemeint. Außerdem wurden Vergleiche zu anderen Tätigkeiten wie Führerschein, verschiedene Berufe u.ä. gemacht und gesagt das es dort schließlich um Menschenleben geht. Das ist zwar richtig, aber doch kein Argument gegen die Angelprüfung. 

Trotz einiger wirklich schlüssiger Argumente für leichteren Zugang zum Angeln sehe ich bisher keine Alternative zur Prüfung mit Vorbereitungskurs. Diese aber stark verändert und an die waren Bedürfnisse angepasst. Das die aktuelle Prüfung Murks ist gestehe ich sofort ein.

Auf einige unschöne Behauptungen (inkl. Verschwörungstheorien gegen die Mods|uhoh gehe ich nicht weiter ein, da völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. 

Ob ich das alles schon geschrieben haben? Ja, das meiste. Aber ich wollte zum Ende hin doch nochmal meine Argumente zusammenfassen.


----------



## Algon (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

@Katteker

danke für den Beitrag, sehe ich genauso.
Auch die Verschwörungstheorie der Mod´s sehe ich als quatsch an. Schon deshalb, weil nicht alle Mod´s gegen die Prüfung sind.

Nochmals danke.
Mfg Algon


----------



## Algon (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Das das Ergebnis dieser Umfrage so ausfällt, war klar und ist für mich nix weiter als der Beweis für den Unsinn solcher Abstimmungen an sich. Je nach eingebauten Antwortmöglichkeiten, kann man den Verlauf solcher Umfragen im voraus schon bestimmen und das Endergebnis schon vorher beeinflussen, was beide Umfragen letztendlich auch bewiesen.................................
> Wäre ein dritte Möglichkeit eingebaut worden, nämlich sowas hier:" Erhalt der Prüfung, aber in überarbeiteter Form", so wäre das Ergebnis sicherlich reeller ausgefallen und man hätte sich den zweiten Tröt komplett sparen können.
> Dazu braucht es keine Glaskugel.


genau so ist es.#6

MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Was haben wir bisher: 2 Abstimmungen. Bei Ralles Abstimmung hätte ich mit dem Ergebnis absolut nicht gerechnet. Vor recht unangenehme Fragen gestellt, mussten wohl die meisten erstmal genau überlegen.



Mit Deiner gesamten Analyse stimme ich weitgehend überein. 
Die Ergebnisse solcher Umfragen sind sowieso unbrauchbar, egal wie man die Antwortmöglichkeiten formuliert. Alle, die abstimmen sind 1.) befangen (egal in welcher Richtung) und 2.) stimmt man schon vor der Diskussion ab. 
Eigentlich sollte die Diskussion vorangehen und dann abgestimmt werden. Das ist aber nun mal so.

Ganz entscheidend ist der oben zitierte Absatz. Erst mal überlegen und aus dieser unangenehmen Position heraus argumentieren.

Das ist zwar einigen nicht gelungen. Sieht man daran, dass man ausschließlich auf dem Ergebnis rumreitet, obwohl das völlig irrelevant ist. 

Macht aber auch nix, weil die Diskussion viele interessante Aspekte gebracht hat. Vor allem Du ( Katteker) und z.B. Zusser ( andere natürlich auch) haben einige achtenswerte Argumente vorgebracht, die sich wohltuend ( auch wenn ich sie mir nicht zu eigen mache) vom üblichen Standard abheben. 

Hat dazu geführt, dass ich meinen Standpunkt auch nochmal überdacht habe. Ich könnte damit leben, wenn man den Wegfall der Prüfung für alle nach z.B. 1995 geborenen einführen würde. Also freies Angeln für Kinder und Jugendliche. Frei heißt dabei, auch alleine angeln gehen. Und keine Notwendigkeit eines Erlaubnisscheins für Jugendliche an allen nicht privaten Gewässern. 

Denn mein Hauptargument für den Wegfall der Prüfung ist ja, dass sich in der Gesellschaft das Verständnis für die Natur insgesamt verbessert. Und dazu soll und kann angeln der Einstieg sein und das sollte so einfach und unbürokratisch wie möglich sein.

Das bedeutet aber lediglich eine kompromissbereitschaft. Einen tieferen Sinn sehe ich in der Prüfung nach wie vor nicht.


----------



## ohneLizenz (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

moin,
=> klare aussage fuer pruefung


----------



## Algon (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Franz meint damit das pushen eines Themas. Das ist in der Tat nicht erlaubt. Ohne Ansehen des Titels.


 
steht aber wo?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/misc.php?do=regeln
konnte es nicht finden.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Pushen verstößt allgemein gegen den Guten Umgang in Foren.
Spamen und Stalken ist auch nicht explitiz in den Boardregeln verankert, weil es grundlegende Unhöflichkeiten und Störungen sind.

Muss man eigentlich nicht erklären.

Und nun ist gut mit OT.


----------



## Katteker (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Moin.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hat dazu geführt, dass ich meinen Standpunkt auch nochmal überdacht habe.



Genau das ist für mich der Sinn solcher Diskussionnen. Den eigenen Standpunkt nochmal in Ruhe überdenken, prüfen ob die eigenen Ansichten noch Zeitgemäß sind. Einige Argumente für den Wegfall der Prüfung sind ja auch für mich einleuchtend und verständlich. Gar keine Frage. Für mich überwiegen aber eben die Nachteile.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich könnte damit leben, wenn man den Wegfall der Prüfung für alle nach z.B. 1995 geborenen einführen würde. Also freies Angeln für Kinder und Jugendliche. Frei heißt dabei, auch alleine angeln gehen. Und keine Notwendigkeit eines Erlaubnisscheins für Jugendliche an allen nicht privaten Gewässern.



Also Bestandsschutz für alle "Altangler" und wegfall der Prüfung für die neuen Jungangler.
Dann mit Prüfung ab einem bestimmten Alter (z.B. Volljährigkeit)? Oder dann tatsächlich ohne Prüfung weiter angeln?




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet aber lediglich eine kompromissbereitschaft. Einen tieferen Sinn sehe ich in der Prüfung nach wie vor nicht.



[Suppenkaspermodus]

Och, wenn wir hier noch 2-3 Wochen diskutieren wird das schon noch...|supergri

[/Suppenkaspermodus]


Mit nussigen Eichhörnchengrüßen
Dat Katteker


----------



## Algon (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Pushen verstößt allgemein gegen den Guten Umgang in Foren.


Irgendwie ist mein Beitrag von ebend verschwunden.|kopfkrat

sorry, aber wenn jetzt hier auch noch unbequeme Beiträge gelöscht werden........ #d


@Katteker
sehe ich auch so.
es Bedarf einiger Änderungen, aber eine Abschaffung halte ich für falsch.

MfG Algon


----------



## Katteker (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Algon schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mein Beitrag von ebend verschwunden.|kopfkrat
> 
> sorry, aber wenn jetzt hier auch noch unbequeme Beiträge gelöscht werden........ #d



Lass doch gut sein. Führt doch zu nichts und verwässert den Thread. Pushen ist wirklich nicht grade nett. Kann ab und an ganz ordentlich nerven. Wenn man ein Thema pushen möchte, kann man das auch unauffällig und geschickt machen. Verschwinden einzelner Beiträge hab ich auch schon beobachtet, bei mehreren Nutzern. Nachfragen per PN haben auch kein Ergebnis zum Verbleib der Beiträge geführt. Wurde auch schon in nem längeren Thread wo anders Diskutiert und ist hier ja auch nicht Thema. Darum mach ich hier auch jetzt OT Modus aus. Näheres gerne auch als PN!

EDIT von mir aus gegebenem Anlass: PNs habe ich an User verschickt, nicht an Mods. Nicht liegt mir ferner als diese hier anzugreifen!!! Das verschwinden der Beiträge hat sich gekärt!




Algon schrieb:


> @Katteker
> sehe ich auch so.
> es Bedarf einiger Änderungen, aber eine Abschaffung halte ich für falsch.



Dann können wir ja jetzt noch ne Umfrage machen: Wie soll die Prüfung zukünftig aussehen? |sagnix
Schade nur, dass die Abstimmfunktion auf 12 Auswahlmöglichkeiten beschränkt ist :vik::vik::vik:

*duck&cover*


----------



## Herbynor (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ich würde auch gerne abstimmen für die Abschaffung des Jahresfischereischeines, aber leider kann ich das nicht, weil man dann einen kaufen muss, das ist für mich nur Geschäftemacherrei.
Wenn es heissen würde, Angelschein abschaffen ohne wenn und aber, würde ich sofort dafür stimmen.  
MfG Herby


----------



## Boromiel (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ich persönlich bin für die Prüfung. 
Wieso? Ganz einfach. Der Angler geht mit Lebewesen um. Allein die Tatsache das viele nicht wissen wie sie einen Fisch Waidgerecht zu töten haben lässt mich erschaudern. Das sieht man immer wieder an Forellenteiche. Dort werden die Forellen aus dem Wasser gehoben und so lange im Kescher oder auf dem Boden liegen gelassen, bis die angel wieder mit Köder im Wasser ist, und erst dann wird der Fisch in die Tüte gelegt. Was fällt da auf? Richtig, er ist immer noch nicht richtig betäubt und getötet worden. 
Das lernt man doch schonmal in einem Vorbereitungskurs der Fischereiprüfung. 
Ausserdem ist es doch mehr als sinnvoll diese Prüfung zu machen, da man dort auch noch viel viel mehr als nur das Angeln theoretisch erlernen kann. Gewässerkunde, Pflanzenkunde usw. 

Wenn es allerdings trotzdem dazu kommen sollte das man den Angeschein nur noch kaufen kann, dann unter folgenden Vorraussetzungen:

-ab 18 Jahre
-unter Vorlage eines Polizeilichen Führungszeugnis
-der Schein sollte mindestens 800 Euro kosten.

Und wenn man schon dabei ist, das man die Prüfung da weg lassen kann, so kann man dann auch noch die Auto-, Jäger-, und Gesellenprüfung auch gegen Bezahlung erhalten. 

Ich verfolge jetzt den Tread schon einwenig und frage mich ernsthaft, ob einige alles nur für bares erhalten wollen. Wenn das so ist, wieso dann noch Angeln? Kauft euch die Fische doch einfach. Das erspart euch die Prüfung und auch das lange Ansitzen am Wasser, wo man die Natur noch genießen kann. 

Das ist meine eigene Meinung und ist kein Angriff auf die Verfechter der Angelprüfung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Boromiel schrieb:


> Ich verfolge jetzt den Tread schon einwenig und frage mich ernsthaft, ob einige alles nur für bares erhalten wollen. Wenn das so ist, wieso dann noch Angeln? Kauft euch die Fische doch einfach. Das erspart euch die Prüfung und auch das lange Ansitzen am Wasser, wo man die Natur noch genießen kann.
> 
> Das ist meine eigene Meinung und ist kein Angriff auf die Verfechter der Angelprüfung.



Offenbar hast Du aber doch noch einiges mißverstanden.

Den Fischereischein muss man heute auch kaufen. Nur braucht man zum Erwerb ( mit Ausnahmen) die Prüfung.

Der Fischereischein war bis in die frühen 80er ( je nach BL unterschiedlich) ohne Prüfung zu kaufen. Der sollte auch erhalten bleiben, weil damit die Fischereiabgabe bezahlt wird, und weil er ein Instrument gegen Regelverstöße ist. 

Die Prüfung hingegen sollte komplett weg, weil sie nicht das geringste bringt. 

Glaubst Du denn wirklich, ein Mensch der einen Fisch einfach am Boden totzappeln lässt, macht das auch Unwissenheit?
Das ist dem schlicht egal.

Und denkst Du, er würde das nicht mehr machen, nur weil er geprüft wurde?

Und glaubst Du wirklich, die Mehrheit der Angler an den Teichen hätte keine Prüfung gemacht ?

Weit gefehlt, auch da ist der Fischereischein in fast allen BL Pflicht.


----------



## flasha (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Komisch ist ja nur das es in anderen Ländern auch "ohne" funktioniert. Schwarze Schafe wird es immer geben sei es mit oder ohne Prüfung!


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Nicht nur das, es funktioniert auch in Deutschland "ohne" wie die durchweg positiven Erfahrungen aus den BL mit Touristenschein zeigen.

Da ist keinerlei Zunahme von Verstößen feststellbar, obwohl der Schein gut genutzt wird.


----------



## flasha (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, es funktioniert auch in Deutschland "ohne" wie die durchweg positiven Erfahrungen aus den BL mit Touristenschein zeigen.
> 
> Da ist keinerlei Zunahme von Verstößen feststellbar, obwohl der Schein gut genutzt wird.



Okay, das wusst ich nicht das man dort auch Tourischeine bekommt. Das ist doch Klasse. Wäre eine Alternative für meinen Urlaub. Dann dürfte meine Partnerin wenigsten "legal" mitangeln. #6


----------



## Kotzi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Der Lehrgang sollte eigentlich nur den richtigen Umgang mit den Fisch zeigen, und zwar am lebenden Beispiel.
Der rest geht unter eigenverantwortung, elementare sachen lernt man eh erst außerhalb des Lehrgangs.
Gesetzliche bestimmungen sind oft anders, muss man sich also meistens eh vorher informieren was erlaubt und verboten ist.


----------



## flasha (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Der Lehrgang sollte eigentlich nur den richtigen Umgang mit den Fisch zeigen, und zwar am lebenden Beispiel.
> Der rest geht unter eigenverantwortung, elementare sachen lernt man eh erst außerhalb des Lehrgangs.
> Gesetzliche bestimmungen sind oft anders, muss man sich also meistens eh vorher informieren was erlaubt und verboten ist.



Naja, find ich persönlich auch nicht so toll. Ein Fisch der als Versuchsobjekt dient...klasse...


----------



## Kotzi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Fisch nehmen, eins auf die Mütze, Kiemenschnitt und fertig.

Was ist dadran denn falsch?  Sowas muss gezeigt werden und nicht nur theoretisch, schließlich willst du mit dem Angelschein ja gerade dies im endeffekt bezwecken.

Danach natürlich auch selber ausprobieren. Ich habe dies schon im alter von 5 gekonnt, wenn ich mich heute manchmal umschaue scheinen das viele mit 30 noch nicht zu können, entweder weil es ihnen bewusst egal ist und bei solchen Leuten helfen auch 10 mal strengere Prüfungen nicht, oder weil man es nicht genau weiß.
Beim zweiten Typ kann geholfen werden , der erste , Modell schwarzes Schaf, wird es auch weiterhin praktizieren, prüfung und kenntnis machen da nichts aus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Der Lehrgang sollte eigentlich nur den richtigen Umgang mit den Fisch zeigen, und zwar am lebenden Beispiel.
> Der rest geht unter eigenverantwortung, elementare sachen lernt man eh erst außerhalb des Lehrgangs.
> Gesetzliche bestimmungen sind oft anders, muss man sich also meistens eh vorher informieren was erlaubt und verboten ist.




Das ist aber nach dem Tierschutzgesetz eindeutig verboten. Man darf keine Wirbeltiere zu Schulungszwecken verletzen oder töten.


----------



## Katteker (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Moin.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nach dem Tierschutzgesetz eindeutig verboten. Man darf keine Wirbeltiere zu Schulungszwecken verletzen oder töten.




Wie lernen das denn Schlachter? 


Immerhin ist sone Kuh umnieten ja schon etwas komplexer als beim Fisch. Die müssen ihr Handwerk doch auch irgentwo lernen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

In der täglichen Praxis lernen das die Schlachter - es wird ja beim Schlachter kein Tier zu Schulungszwecken getötet, sondern zum vermarkten.


----------



## Katteker (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Dann wäre es ja ein leichtes die Fische gemeinsam zum anschließenden Räuchern zu töten. Natürlich nicht zu reinen  Schulungszwecken, sondern zum anschließenden Verzehr. Das lernen des Tötens ist da ein nettes Nebenprodukt.

Mal im Ernst, dass wäre dann ne Sache wo sich irgentwelche Anwälte mir rumschlagen dürften um die genaue Rechtslage zu klären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Hast Du recht:
Wie so oft im Leben, muss man nur die richtige "Ausrede" und die richtgen Anwälte haben...


Davon ab, aus diesem Thread hier, weil das aber hier genauso gut passt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208928&page=12

Ich halte es klar mit dem Umweltministerium in SH, mit den Landesregierungen in SH, Brandenburg, Thüringen, Bremen, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Bremen, Niedersachsen etc.

Für die alle klar ist, dass es keinen rechtlichen Grund  - aus übergerordneten Bundesgesetzen - für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung gibt, da in all diesen Ländern das Angeln eben ohne diese möglich ist.

Auch ist dort - wie in ganz Deutschland - das töten/schlachten von Fischen, Säugetieren und Vögeln grundsätzlich allen Privatpersonen für den Eigengebrauch ohne jede Prüfung erlaubt.

Sobald mir jemand erklären kann, welche rechtliche Voraussetzung gegeben ist, um eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler zu verlangen, wenn alle anderen genannten keine Prüfung brauchen und dennoch Tiere für den eigenen Gebrauch  halten/züchten/mästen/schlachten dürfen (was einen wesentlich tieferen Eingriff darstellt, als die nur im Erfolgsfalle äußerst kurzzeitige Behandlung der Fische bei Anglern), dann werd ich mir das nochmal überlegen.

Solange werde ich weiterhin dafür plädieren, dass es keine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler geben darf.

*Gegen vernünftige, gute, freiwillige Schulungen und Kurse - am besten in der Praxis am Wasser, habe ich nicht nur nichts, das befürworte ich ausdrücklich.*

Respekt und Anstand vor Kreatur und Natur lernt man nunmal weder in Kursen, noch kann man das theoretisch abfragen.

Zumal bei solchen Kursen immer nur für die Prüfung gebüffelt wird, aber nicht für ein besseres Verständnis von Natur und Kreatur.

*Und gerade die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung VERHINDERT!! eine bessere Ausbildung der Angler in der Praxis..*

Die Menschen in den Vereinen, die solche praktischen Kurse geben könnten, werden nämlich schlicht gebunden, um den zukünftigen Prüflingen für die Zwangsprüfung theoretischen Unfug beizubringen, der keine Relevanz für die anglerische Praxis oder den Umgang mit Natur und Kreatur hat..

*Wer also wirklich für eine bessere Ausbildung der Angler ist, MUSS eigentlich GEGEN die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung sein.*

Bei guten freiwilligen, angelpraktischen Kursen nehmen aber die Angler aus Interesse wirklich was für anglerische Praxis und Umgang mit Natur und Kreatur mit - was bei Zwang und Theorielastigkeit nie der Fall sein wird, wie man täglich zigfach in der Praxis am Verhalten vieler geprüfter Angler am Wasser sehen kann..

Wem es, wie der LSFV-SH ja auch so schreibt und zugibt, statt um eine bessere Ausbildung der Angler um die Kohle geht und seine diesbezügliche Vollzeitstelle, der wird natürlich immer für eine solche gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung plädieren.

Der bessere Weg für eine bessere Ausbildung der Angler wäre es aber allemal, auf den gesetzlichen Zwang zu verzichten, damit Verbände und Vereine und andere Kursanbieter zu "zwingen", so wirklich gute Kurse anzubieten, damit Angler sowohl den Sinn einsehen können wie auch dann gerne bereit sind (weil die Kurse so gut sind), dafür Zeit und etwas Geld zu investieren..

*Wer weiter auf theorielastige Kurse oder Zwangsprüfungen setzt, wird kein einziges schwarzes Schaf weniger bekommen - im Gegenteil!!*

Die werden förmlich dazu eingeladen, einfach die Theorie zu büffeln, die Prüfung zu machen und damit als "vollwertiger Angler" zu gelten.

Und können damit sozusagen "geprüft" ihre Schandtaten begehen.

Dann kann man sich den Unfug mit gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung wirklich sparen, sollte für besser Kontrollen und hervorragende freiwillige Kurse sorgen, um den wirklich interessierten Anglern was bieten zu können und durch die Kontrollen (weil das eben nur so funktioniert) die schwarzen Schafe auszusortieren.


----------



## Katteker (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast Du recht:
> Wie so oft im Leben, muss man nur die richtige "Ausrede" und die richtgen Anwälte haben...



Unser Ernie muss dich ja auch irgentwie sein Brot verdienen...|supergri





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sobald mir jemand erklären kann, welche rechtliche Voraussetzung gegeben ist, um eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung für Angler zu verlangen, wenn alle anderen genannten keine Prüfung brauchen und dennoch Tiere für den eigenen Gebrauch  halten/züchten/mästen/schlachten dürfen (was einen wesentlich tieferen Eingriff darstellt, als die nur im Erfolgsfalle äußerst kurzzeitige Behandlung der Fische bei Anglern), dann werd ich mir das nochmal überlegen.





Das haben wir doch schon soooo lange und soooo breit (sehr breit) durchgekaut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Und - wie die Beispiele aus den Ländern klar zeigen - sowie auch die Ausssagen des Umweltministeriums wie der Umweltministerin in SH, schliessen sich diese eben nicht Deiner Auffassung oder der Auffasung des LSFV-SH an, sondern unserer..

Könnte man ja evtl. mal drüber nachdenken..


----------



## Katteker (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Könnte man ja evtl. mal drüber nachdenken..



Stimmt, man könnte wirklich mal drüber nachdenken ob die Behörden immer so viele sinnvolle Dinge beschließen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ich finde es jedenfalls äußerst erfreulich, wenn Behörden und Gesetzgeber immer wieder aufzeigen, dass sie anglerfreundlicher sind als mancher Verband, der sich selber gerne als "Anglerverband" sehen würde..


----------



## lohi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Also meiner Meinung nach ist die Fischerprüfung eine reine Geldmacherei und ich weiß bis heute noch nicht, wer diesen in meinen Augen gesehenen dummen Einfall gehabt hat die Prüfung einzuführen.

Ich selber habe die Prüfung Ende der siebziger Jahre auch machen müßen.

Jetzt lebe ich seit ca. 8 Jahren in Finland und wenn ich jemanden davon erzähle der lacht nur und sagt, ja ja die deutschen mit ihren etwas komischen Gesetzen. 

Jetzt mit etwas Abstand und aus der Ferne gesehen muß ich den Finnen recht geben so zu denken, und so werden auch die anderen skandinavischen Länder wie Norwegen oder Schweden denken.

Hier gibt es nicht den Quatsch einer Fischerprüfung oder sonstiges. Die Leute können genauso gut angeln wie wir mit Prüfung.

Ich könnt noch viel mehr darüber schreiben was mich beim Thema angeln in Deutschland stört, aber dieses würde ein ganzes Buch werden.

Mein Fazit lautet:

Das angeln in Deutschland wird nur noch von Gesetzen und sonstiges regiert, ob auf Vereins- oder Landesverbandsebene.
Ist das denn noch ein entspanntes angeln frag ich?

Das heißt jetzt aber nicht daß ich Deutschland schlecht mache, nein ich bin selbst deutscher und stolz darauf. Mich stören nur diese viele unsinnige Gesetze die es in der angelei da gibt.

Terve Klaus


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

@Katteker,
auf den § 10 Absatz 1-3 Tierschutzgesetz ist schon mehrfach hingewiesen worden.
beim Vorbereitungslehrgang gehen die Leute in eine Schulung !
Der Metzgerlehrling geht zur Arbeit. Dem darf das Töten der Schweine auch nicht in der Berufsschule beigebracht werden.
Anschließendes gemeinsames Räuchern der Fische hilft da auch nicht.

Genau wegen dieses Gesetzes ist es ja auch so absurd, die Prüfung mit der Sachkunde bezüglich Tierschutzgesetz rechtfertigen zu wollen.
Defakto gibt es da nämlich auch nur einen Handzettel


----------



## Garfield050577 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ich bin für die Abschaffung des Fischereischeins (Angelschein) !!!!!!

Der Angelschein ist für mich kein Beweis das der Inhaber sich richtig verhält.

Hört mir auch auf den Fischereischein mit Jagdschein oder Führerschein zu vergleichen, oder kann mir jemand eine Unfallstatistik (ohne und mit Todesfolge) für das Angeln vorlegen? Es gibt wohl niemand der mit einer Schusswaffe zum Fischen geht oder mit 50 km/h auf einem Angelkoffer um die Ecke heizt.
Ich habe das Fischen von meinem Großvater gelernt und ich behaupte von mir sagen zu können das ich mich ordentlicher verhalte beim Fischen und mit den Fischen als mancher Angler mit Schein.

Es gibt auch Möglichkeiten ohne Fischereischein an allen Gewässern Ordnung zu halten. 

Man kann Tages-, Wochen-, Monats- oder auch Jahreskarten zum Kauf anbieten. Vereine die zu einem Gewässer gehören könnten gutes Geld verdienen das sie zur Erhaltung ihres Gewässers und der umliegenden Natur brauchen. Des weitern ist es möglich durch Kontrollen zu überprüfen wer sich richtig an deren Gewässer verhält und wer nicht.
Das gleiche gilt für Städte und Gemeinden.
So kommt Geld ins Stadt und Gemeinde Säckchen durch Torysmus und einheimische Angler das wieder eingesetzt werden kann um Fischberstende aufrecht zu erhalten, so wie Gewässer und Natur zu erhalten und zu pflegen.
Des weitern ändert sich ja nichts. Wer ohne gültige Karte fischt muss bestraft werden, wer sich wie ne Wildsau benimmt und mutwillig alles verdreckt und zerstört muss bestraft werden mit Anzeigen und Busgeldern an den Verein-, Pächter-, Besitzer-, oder halt an denn der für das geschädigte Gebiet zuständig ist.
Durch effektive Kontrollen durch denn Verantwortlichen oder dessen eingesetzten Ortnusskräften durfte es kein Problem sein Ordnung und Sitte aufrecht zu erhalten.
Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten endsprechende Verhaltensregeln mitzuteilen und wer sich nicht dran hält und erwischt wird zahlt.
Wer nicht an zugweisenden oder Officeellen Plätzen angelt oder besser gesagt sich seine eigene Schneise ins Grüne schlägt wird angezeigt.
Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten auch ohne Angelschein die Lage im Griff zu behalten.

|director:|znaika::vik:


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Garfield050577 schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Abschaffung des Fischereischeins (Angelschein) !!!!!!
> 
> Der Angelschein ist für mich kein Beweis das der Inhaber sich richtig verhält.
> 
> ...



selten so viel schmarrn auf einem Haufen gelesen.
Lass mich raten - du hast keine Fischerprüfung oder bist schon einige male durchgefallen?


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ich bin für die Fischerprüfung weil.....
...sich der Prüfling mit der Thematik Angeln befassen muss und in den diversen Prüfungsgebieten sich wenigestens ein "Grundwissen" aneignet.

Wenn ich von 60 Fragen bis zu 15 Falsch beantworten kann um an das Prüfungszeugniss zu kommen,  darf ist ein wenig Fleiss nicht zu viel verlangt sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Wenn ich von 60 Fragen bis zu 15 Falsch beantworten kann um an das Prüfungszeugniss zu kommen,  darf ist ein wenig Fleiss nicht zu viel verlangt sein.




Kann man vom Schweregrad einer Prüfung auf deren Sinnhaftigkeit resp. Notwendigkeit schließen? Wenn, dann doch wohl eher, dass je leichter eine Prüfung ist, deren Sinn um so stärker zu hinterfragen ist.

Man könnte ja auch eine Waldbetretungsprüfung einführen. Die muss ja nicht schwer sein, sondern soll Erholungssuchenden nur das notwendige Grundwissen vermitteln, wie man sich im Wald verhält.
Abgesehen davon, dass eine solche Prüfung sicher einen ganzen Tacken sinnvoller wäre als die Fischerprüfung, wäre das noch ein Leckerchen für die arg gebeutelten kommunalen Kassen.


----------



## Garfield050577 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

He daoxxnsepp 

Du bist auch einer von denen die sich für was besonderes halten nur weil sie einen Fischereischein haben.

Wiederlege doch Ersteinmahl punkt für punkt meine Ausführungen bevor Du denn Text mit einem so hoch intelligenten Satz wie (selten so viel schmarrn auf einem Haufen gelesen) diffamierst.

Ich kann eben so behaupten das dein letzter großer erfolg im Leben halt der Fischereischein war nach verlassen des Kindergartens und nicht bestehen der Hauptschule.    |motz:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> selten so viel schmarrn auf einem Haufen gelesen.
> Lass mich raten - du hast keine Fischerprüfung oder bist schon einige male durchgefallen?



Da halte ich dagegen und sage dir, dass ich deine Meinung als engstirnig und einfältig betrachte, den Beitrag von Garfield050577 ausgesprochen gut finde, weil er in anschaulicher Weise auf den Punkt bringt, was Tatsache ist.
Was mit oder ohne Fischerprüfung am Wasser gelebt oder an Verfehlungen begangen wird, zeigt in der Mehrzahl nicht fehlende fachliche Kompetenz, sondern vielmehr ein Mangel an Sekundärtugenden, gesundem Menschenverstand und Achtung vor der Kreatur Fisch.
Was ernsthaft an fachlichem Wissen in der Praxis benötigt wird, um waidgerecht und im Sinne eines Bestanderhalt fischen zu können, ließe sich auch anders sicherstellen, wie Garfield050577 es schon beispielhaft darstellte.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Da halte ich dagegen und sage dir, dass ich deine Meinung als engstirnig und einfältig betrachte, den Beitrag von Garfield050577 ausgesprochen gut finde, weil er in anschaulicher Weise auf den Punkt bringt, was Tatsache ist.
> Was mit oder ohne Fischerprüfung am Wasser gelebt oder an Verfehlungen begangen wird, zeigt in der Mehrzahl nicht fehlende fachliche Kompetenz, sondern vielmehr ein Mangel an Sekundärtugenden, gesundem Menschenverstand und Achtung vor der Kreatur Fisch.
> Was ernsthaft an fachlichem Wissen in der Praxis benötigt wird, um waidgerecht und im Sinne eines Bestanderhalt fischen zu können, ließe sich auch anders sicherstellen, wie Garfield050577 es schon beispielhaft darstellte.


 
sehr gut , das ist der Kern.

ich hatte gestern Abend ein Gespräch mit einem Angler, der am 01.04. sein 61 Jahr im DAV voll gemacht hat ( der angelt also seit Zeiten, da war ich auch noch nicht geboren)
Er erzählte, das ihm Angler Schläge angeboten hatten, weil er sie daraufhin angesprochen hatte, doch Feuer mitten im Naturschutzgebiet zu unterlassen.
Löse ich solches Verhalten durch den Fischereischein?
Es gibt hier ganze Tröds , da wird über Müll am Gewässer gemeckert- klärt das der Fischereischein?
Es wird in vielen Beiträgen immmer wieder über Verhaltensweisen gemeckert, wie Abspannen ganzer Teile von Gewässern usw.

Das sind alles Angler , die irgendwann ne Prüfung gemacht haben.

Soll durch den Fischereischeinlehrgang die gute Kinderstube ersetzt werden? Das versucht wohl schon die Schule und schafft es wohl nur bedingt.

Wenn ich Angeln und auf Dauer erfolgreich Angeln will, muss ich mich mit der Kreatur Fisch und angrenzenden Themen beschäftigen, das mache ich aber aus eigenem Antrieb
Wer mal in Schweden etc. unterwegs war, wird merken, dass die dort ohne Schein Angeln können ( auch erfolgreich) , 
im Wald keine leeren Maisdosen rumliegen. Das läßt sich beliebig weiterführen.

Was spricht also für den Schein? Nix- Nado- nothing
Gruß A.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Für mich ist es gant klar- es handelt sich ja schließlich um Lebewesen die fachgerecht behandelt werden möchten. Gibt schon genug die das nicht tun, muss die zahl derer ja nicht noch erhöht werden. Den Grundstein legt nunmal diese Prüfung.
Aber dennoch ist das mit den Tugenden natürlich auch ein schwerwiegender Punkt, wie mit der NAtur umgegangen wird.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Garfield050577 schrieb:


> He daoxxnsepp
> 
> Du bist auch einer von denen die sich für was besonderes halten nur weil sie einen Fischereischein haben.
> 
> ...



*lach*, wenn du meinst.....
mir reichen deine Schreibfehler um auf deinen Schulabschluss zu schliessen...


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kann man vom Schweregrad einer Prüfung auf deren Sinnhaftigkeit resp. Notwendigkeit schließen? Wenn, dann doch wohl eher, dass je leichter eine Prüfung ist, deren Sinn um so stärker zu hinterfragen ist.
> 
> Man könnte ja auch eine Waldbetretungsprüfung einführen. Die muss ja nicht schwer sein, sondern soll Erholungssuchenden nur das notwendige Grundwissen vermitteln, wie man sich im Wald verhält.
> Abgesehen davon, dass eine solche Prüfung sicher einen ganzen Tacken sinnvoller wäre als die Fischerprüfung, wäre das noch ein Leckerchen für die arg gebeutelten kommunalen Kassen.



Richtig Ralle - völlig deiner Meinung! (kommt selten vor)
Die Prüfung ist viel zu leicht - geradezu lächerlich!
Würde es nach mir gehen - wäre die Prüfung viel umfangreicher und auch einiges Schwieriger.
Die Ausbildung länger und intensiver.

Eine schwierigere Prüfung würde auch einige Typen vom Wasser fernhalten weil diese dann einfach die Hürde der Prüfung scheuen würden.
Da wäre der Kreatur Fisch und der Natur schon viel geholfen!

Das Forum ist voll von Threads wo Fische nicht eindeutig bestimmt werden können...(Karausche/Karpfen).... etc etc... dann ist es wohl irgendein Hybrid.... - die machen es sich schon leicht.

Und dann wird ernsthaft der Sinn einer Prüfung angezweifelt, da kann ich nur lachen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn die prüfung den grundstein legen würde, würden sich alle dementsprechend verhalten.
> ich weiß nicht wer das in so manche köpfe reingehämmert hat, daß man ne prüfung braucht, um sich ordentlich zu verhalten als angler.
> die praxis beweist überall, daß es nicht an dem ist.
> 
> antonio



dann frag ich mich wo gerade die ganze anglerschar (und gerade auch die jungen angler) ihr wissen her haben sollen? selbststudium?! wenn ich nicht mal weiß wie ich einen fisch waidgerecht abschlage und versorge, wie soll ich dann ein grundverständnis für den Umgang und die verwertung eines Tieres haben. 50% wüssten dann sicher nicht mal, dass ein Fisch eine empfindliche Schleimhaut haben, die mit sorgsam behandelt werden muss... für mich gibt es da keine diskussionen.
Vielleicht ist in einigen Bundesländern die Prüfung aber auch einfach zu lasch, sodass wohl getroßt darauf verzichtet werden kann... ich weiß es nicht. mein Standpunkt steht fest.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Das Forum ist voll von Threads wo Fische nicht eindeutig bestimmt werden können...(Karausche/Karpfen).... etc etc... dann ist es wohl irgendein Hybrid.... - die machen es sich schon leicht.
> 
> Und dann wird ernsthaft der Sinn einer Prüfung angezweifelt, da kann ich nur lachen.



Richtig! gutes Beispiel!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn die prüfung den grundstein legen würde, würden sich alle dementsprechend verhalten.
> ich weiß nicht wer das in so manche köpfe reingehämmert hat, daß man ne prüfung braucht, um sich ordentlich zu verhalten als angler.
> die praxis beweist überall, daß es nicht an dem ist.
> 
> antonio



Tja, das ordentliche Verhalten am Wasser ist genau das Problem - und das bekommt man mit der jetzigen Fischerprüfung nicht in den Griff - weil die Ausbildung einfach zu Lasch ist. 
Da muss ich Ralle völlig recht geben.
Das man durch einen Kurs mangelnde Praxis hat entspricht auch der Tatsache. Ist aber bei anderen Prüfungen ebenfalls der Fall (Ausbildung/Führerschein)
Aber man gibt dem Prüfling einen gewissen Wissenstand mit - eine solide Basis auf der man aufbauen kann.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Tja, das ordentliche Verhalten am Wasser ist genau das Problem - und das bekommt man mit der jetzigen Fischerprüfung nicht in den Griff - weil die Ausbildung einfach zu Lasch ist.
> .


 
Entschuldige, aber das bekommt keine Prüfung hin.
Hab ich oben schon geschrieben, das versucht die Schule 10 Jahre lang und schafft es nicht

Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Richtig Ralle - völlig deiner Meinung! (kommt selten vor)
> Die Prüfung ist viel zu leicht - geradezu lächerlich!
> Würde es nach mir gehen - wäre die Prüfung viel umfangreicher und auch einiges Schwieriger.
> Die Ausbildung länger und intensiver.
> ...




Siehste, darum gab es ja diesen Thread

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226&highlight=Fischereipr%FCfung


Allerdings hielt sich die Begeisterung für die von mir vorgeschlagene Vorgehensweise in argen Grenzen. 

Den Sinn der heutigen Prüfung anzuzweifeln ist legitim und logisch.

Es sind zu 99% geprüfte Angler, die unangenehm oder mit gravierenden Wissenslücken auffallen. 

Von daher wäre es dann auch konsequent, auch die bisherigen Prüflinge erneut und nach gehobenen Standard abzuprüfen. 


Über all dem steht aber dann die Frage, ob die Angelfischerei eine solche Bedeutung, solche Auswirkungen hat, dass eine hochqualifizierte Ausbildung notwendig ist.
Ob es gerechtfertigt ist, dass durch eine hochqualifizierte Prüfung, die ja enorm Zeit- und Kostenaufwändig ist, unser Hobby zu einer elitären Angelegenheit wird. Eine Prüfung, die die Zahl der Angler mit einem Schlag um einen hohen Faktor X reduzieren würde, die viele Vereine in die Zahlungsunfähigkeit treiben und damit um die geapachteten Gewässer bringen würde. 
Eine Prüfung, die ob unseres föderalistischen Systems und dessen Fischereigesetzgebung dann auch nur für das Bundesland gelten kann, in dem sie abgelegt wurde. 

Bedenkt man das, darf man zu dem Schluß kommen, dass die heutige Prüfung nix anderes ist, als eine gesetzlich festgeschriebene Einnahmequelle und Leimrute für Vereine und Verbände, die in fachlicher Hinsicht völlig ohne Sinn ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> dann frag ich mich wo gerade die ganze anglerschar (und gerade auch die jungen angler) ihr wissen her haben sollen? selbststudium?!




Ganz genau. Selbststudium oder "learning by doing" ist der richtige Ansatz.

Immerhin haben nach dieser Methode bis in die späten 80er alle Angler ihr Handwerk erlernt. Und die bilden heute garantiert nicht die Masse der schwarzen Schafe. Immerhin lernen so die Menschen in fast allen Ländern der Erde die Angelfischerei, ohne dass dort die Fischbestände dadurch zu Grunde gehen.
Immerhin hat ein 18jähriger, der von Anfang an den Jugendfischereischein ohne Prüfung innehatte, in der Regel einen  hohen Wissensgard, der dem vermittelten Wissen aus der Prüfung haushoch überlegen ist.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber das bekommt keine Prüfung hin.
> Hab ich oben schon geschrieben, das versucht die Schule 10 Jahre lang und schafft es nicht
> 
> Gruß A.



Aber eine fundiertere Ausbildung!


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Aber eine fundiertere Ausbildung!


 
Denk doch mal drüber nach, was ca. 6 Lehrgangstage bewirken sollen, wenn die Kinderstube nicht stimmt

Gruß A.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Über all dem steht aber dann die Frage, ob die Angelfischerei eine solche Bedeutung, solche Auswirkungen hat, dass eine hochqualifizierte Ausbildung notwendig ist.
> 
> Bedenkt man das, darf man zu dem Schluß kommen, dass die heutige Prüfung nix anderes ist, als eine gesetzlich festgeschriebene Einnahmequelle und Leimrute für Vereine und Verbände, die in fachlicher Hinsicht völlig ohne Sinn ist.



Ralle, ich will nicht auf dein komplettes Posting eingehen, nur eines....

Angler zu sein bedeutet heutzutage mehr - als nur Fische zu fangen!
Das haben aber anscheinend die wenigsten hier kapiert.
Die Fischerei ist nicht mehr so, wie sie noch vor 15-20 Jahren war.
Sie hat sich einfach in vielerlei hinsicht verändert, sei es durch den Ausbau der Gewässer, mehr Angler, fischfressende Vögel oder einfach mangelnden Habitaten. 
Also sollten wir uns auch anpassen und nicht mehr so denken wie vor 20 Jahren...

Und aus genau diesem Grund ist es Erforderlich zukünftige Angler auch auf diese Dinge hinzuweisen bzw. sie zu schulen - damit sie "positive" Botschafter unseres Hobbies werden und die Gesellschaft bzw. ihre Mitmenschen sensibilisieren.

Aber wie gesagt - den meisten geht es nur darum, möglichst viele und grosse Fische zu fangen - ohne Verständniss und Interesse auf die Zusammenhänge der Natur.
Traurig ist das.

Wenn du gegen die Prüfung bist - öffnest du Haus und Hof für Millionen Gelegenheitsangler denen es mal eben so einfällt heute Angeln zu gehn - weil das Wetter grad passt.... an das dadurch entstehende Chaos will ich gar nicht denken, da dreht sich mir der magen um.

Die Prüfung heutzutage ist keine Einnahmequelle für Verbände wie du es sagst,  sondern dient dazu - künftigen Anglern ein Grundwissen zu vermitteln, mehr nicht!
Das dabei die Praxis zu kurz kommt - stimm ich dir völlig zu.
Aber darüber könnte man ja reden und noch Pflichtstunden in praktischer Ausbildung hinzufügen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Selbststudium oder "learning by doing" ist der richtige Ansatz.



Wenn das nicht mal Studenten richtig auf die reihe bekommen, dann klappt das auf freiwilliger basis auch nur begrenzt wie cih meine



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Immerhin lernen so die Menschen in fast allen Ländern der Erde die Angelfischerei, ohne dass dort die Fischbestände dadurch zu Grunde gehen.



und leider sehe ich gerade im ausland wie oft die fische dort ohne betäubung und ausbluten einfach ans ufer gelegt werden und verenden... und das im allgemeinen dort weniger auf das lebewesen an sich geachtet wird. Ist meine ansicht und sind natürlich meine erfahrungen, die sehn bei jedem anders aus.



antonio schrieb:


> was das für wissen ist, siehst du hier an den fragen im board und in der praxis draußen..
> das versorgen des fisches lernt man in 2 minuten wenn es einem gezeigt wird.
> das ordentliche verhalten hat man oder man will es nicht haben, da ändert eine prüfung auch nix.
> und alles andere lernt man in der praxis am wasser.
> ...


stimm ich dir zum teil zu, nur weißt du wie hoch der anteil derer hier im board ist, die keinen schein (mit prüfung und allem was dazu gehört) besitzen?

Vielleicht sind ja meine ansichten auch falsch, da ich damals einen kompletten Lehrgang als Jungangler mitgemacht habe, danach meine Prüfung abgelegt habe. 
Dennoch bin ich der Meinung Prüfung ist Pflicht, auch wenn die Umsetzung zT mangelhaft ist


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Wenn du gegen die Prüfung bist - öffnest du Haus und Hof für Millionen Gelegenheitsangler denen es mal eben so einfällt heute Angeln zu gehn - weil das Wetter grad passt.... an das dadurch entstehende Chaos will ich gar nicht denken, da dreht sich mir der magen um..



Wieso?
Hier in Holland funktioniert das auch wunderbar.
Hier gibt es kein Chaos....|bigeyes


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> hör doch mal auf mit der schwarzmalerei.
> in allen andern ländern funktioniert es.
> sogar in einigen bl hier in d.
> und du willst einem erzählen, es würden dann horden über die gewässer herfallen und alles leerplündern|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.
> ...



Ach antonio...
das ist keine schwarzmalerei - genau so wird es ablaufen.
Da gehts ned nur um leerplündern! Du denkst offenbar immer nur ans Angeln...
Mir gehts um Müll! um zerstörte Natur - weil, man kann ja überall Angeln - braucht ja keine Ausbildung mehr.... Naturschutzgebiet? ist doch mir egal, ich mach hier mein Feuer.... die Liste lässt sich beliebig weiterführen.
Aber mit eurer veralteten Einstellung seht ihr das einfach nicht.

Ja - dann lass den Lehrgang eine Einnahmequelle der Vereine sein. Bist du zufrieden?
Diese Einnahmen kommen dann ja auch wieder der Fischerei zu gute!
Aber nein - warscheinlich stopfen sich die Ausbilder damit die Hosentaschen voll....


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Hier in Holland funktioniert das auch wunderbar.
> Hier gibt es kein Chaos....|bigeyes




Ja genau - Holland....
das von Wasser "umgeben" ist. 
na dann macht doch was ihr wollt (zum Glück gehts das nicht) und jammert dann in ein paar Jahren über die Folgen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Quatsch.

Es interessieren sich doch nicht alle Leute fürs Angeln.

Ausserdem kommen nicht alle Interessierten auf einmal und an ein und das Selbe Gewässer. . . 

Sie müssten auch erstmal Gerät kaufen.

Die meisten würden nach einem Versuch sowieso die Flinte ins Korn werfen.
Oder die Angel ins Wasser.


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn dir holland nicht paßt nimm frankreich, die haben weniger wasser als d.
> 
> antonio


 

Oder Mecklenburg Vorpommern...ist noch nen zacken näher dran. hier kann jeder auch ohne Prüfung nen Schein für kleines Geld kaufen und ans Wasser düsen. Ich habe seitdem noch keine Müllberge, Schlangen an den Angelplätzen oder verschwindende Fischbestände feststellen können.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ja genau - Holland....
> das von Wasser "umgeben" ist.
> na dann macht doch was ihr wollt (zum Glück gehts das nicht) und jammert dann in ein paar Jahren über die Folgen.



Hier brauch man zwar keine Prüfung, aber natürlich gibt es hier auch Gesetze und Vorschriften die beim Angeln zu beachten sind.
Und das die eingehalten werden, wird hier sehr oft und gründlich kontroliert.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ach antonio...
> das ist keine schwarzmalerei - genau so wird es ablaufen.
> Da gehts ned nur um leerplündern! Du denkst offenbar immer nur ans Angeln...


Ja klar, Belgien, Frankreich, Niederlande und der Rest der Welt, alles leer geplündert, weil die keine super tolle "Deutsche Anglerprüfung" haben, so ein Krampf.



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> ...Mir gehts um Müll! um zerstörte Natur - weil, man kann ja überall Angeln - braucht ja keine Ausbildung mehr.... Naturschutzgebiet? ist doch mir egal, ich mach hier mein Feuer.... die Liste lässt sich beliebig weiterführen...



Ja und? Was hat die Einstellung mit der Fischerprüfung zu tun?
Standardszenario:
Jemand will angeln und wird darauf aufmerksam, dass er dafür die Prüfung ablegen muss. Angenommen er interessiert sich nicht dafür, betrachtet Tiere als Spielzeuge, mit denen man sich die Zeit vertreibt und die man quälen darf. Was wird er tun?
Er wird den Lernstoff auswendig lernen, so tun als ob er der Naturversteher schlechthin ist und die Prüfung bestehen.
Was haben wie damit gewonnen? Eben nix, weil es dem Mann im Beispiel an der richtigen Einstellung, sowie an der Sozialisierung im Rahmen der Erziehung mangelt.



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> ...Aber mit eurer veralteten Einstellung seht ihr das einfach nicht....


Du irrst, veraltet ist deine Ansicht, die nach "deutscher Regeleritis" schreit, die es schon zu Bismarck und später auch zu Adolfs Zeiten gab.

Von daher, steig mal von deinem Misthaufen herunter, verlass deine bayrische Provinz und wage einen Blick in die Welt jenseits bayrischen Territoriums und abseits deutscher Grenzen. Aber erschreck dich nicht zu sehr, wenn du feststellen musst, dass da, wo keine Fischerprüfung existiert, die Natur sauberer ist und die Fische größer sind als hier.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Von daher, steig mal von deinem Misthaufen herunter, verlass deine bayrische Provinz und wage einen Blick in die Welt jenseits bayrischen Territoriums und abseits deutscher Grenzen. Aber erschreck dich nicht zu sehr, wenn du feststellen musst, dass da, wo keine Fischerprüfung existiert, die Natur sauberer ist und die Fische größer sind als hier.



|good:

Und zum Rest der Diskussion sag ich lieber nix und geh heute wieder dahin wo man keinen Schein braucht (und es trotzdem gesittet zugeht).


----------



## gründler (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Und da wollt ihr (die Mehrheit) ein Verband,wo sich jetzt schon fast alle in die fresse hauen,da kann ja ne Fusion zwischen dem Partnerverein der Nabu und dem noch Anglerverband nur besser werden,besonders für uns Angler....... 

sorry ganz starken Hustenanfall kriege muss wech. 

lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Erst mal was zu Bayern.

Hört bitte auf, "die Bayern" zu kritisieren. Das hat mit dem Thema nix zu tun und ist allgemein völliger Blödsinn. 

Wenn wir angelpolitisch auf "die Bayern" schimpfen geht es um den Verband und die sortige Angelpolitik, nicht um den Bayerischen Angler im allgemeinen. 

Also bitte lasst das aus der Diskussion raus. Hier diskutieren normale Angler mit unterschiedlichen Ansichten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ralle, ich will nicht auf dein komplettes Posting eingehen, nur eines....
> 
> Angler zu sein bedeutet heutzutage mehr - als nur Fische zu fangen!
> Das haben aber anscheinend die wenigsten hier kapiert.
> ...




Angeln war auch früher mehr als Fische fangen. Da kann ich alter Sack durchaus mitreden. Und bitte auch nicht den wegfall der Prüfung mit dem Wegfall des Fischereischeins gleich setzen. Der muss natürlich erhalten bleiben.
Alleine das schon verhindert spontanes Partyangeln. Und die wilden Horden fallen auch nicht über die Gewässer her, wie die Beispiele aus den BL zeigen, die den Touristenschein eingeführt haben. 

Die Änderungen die Du ansprichst gibt es tatsächlich. Doch liegt die Verantwortung dafür, und auch die größten Sünden, nicht bei den Anglern, sondern bei denjenigen die für Besatz und Hege zuständig sind. Da gibt es gegenüber früher in der Tat erhebliche Veränderungen zum Nachteil der Ökologie. 
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Gut, dann halt keine Prüfung - wenn ihr mich nicht versteht bzw wollt.

Dann einen Vorbereitungskurs - ohne Prüfung!
Aber dafür 1000 Stunden, theoretisch wie praktisch! 

Erstaunlich, dass 2/3 für eine Prüfung votiert haben und nur 1/3 dagegen - diese aber hier permanent posten.
Den restlichen 70% ist es offenbar zuwieder immer gegen Windmühlen zu rennen - aber das Ergebniss spricht ja zum Glück für sich.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> und leider sehe ich gerade im ausland wie oft die fische dort ohne betäubung und ausbluten einfach ans ufer gelegt werden und verenden... und das im allgemeinen dort weniger auf das lebewesen an sich geachtet wird. Ist meine ansicht und sind natürlich meine erfahrungen, die sehn bei jedem anders aus.



Sehe ich auch. Da sind wir aber beim Thema Tierschutz und der leidigen "können Fisch Schmerz spüren" Diskussion. Hat nullkommanix an Auswirkungen auf die Fischbestände oder Ökosysteme, sondern ist eine rein moralische Kiste.
Rührt ganz sicher von der zunehmenden entfremdung der Menschen von der Natur und der Herkunft dessen, was auf den Tisch kommt, her.


----------



## Jose (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> *Angler zu sein bedeutet heutzutage mehr - als nur Fische zu fangen!*
> Das haben aber anscheinend die wenigsten hier kapiert...



*kapier ich nicht. erklär das mal.*

und bitte, keinen allgemeingesellschaftlichen appell wie "- damit sie "positive" Botschafter unseres Hobbies werden und die Gesellschaft bzw. ihre Mitmenschen sensibilisieren."


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Gut, dann halt keine Prüfung - wenn ihr mich nicht versteht bzw wollt.
> 
> Dann einen Vorbereitungskurs - ohne Prüfung!
> Aber dafür 1000 Stunden, theoretisch wie praktisch!
> ...




Nö hier votieren zu 99,9% Angler, die die Prüfung bereits haben. Ergo ist das Ergebnis vorbestimmt. In dem von mir verlinkten Thread war die Ausgangslage anders, und da sieht auch das Ergebnis anders aus.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> *kapier ich nicht. erklär das mal.*
> 
> und bitte, keinen allgemeingesellschaftlichen appell wie "- damit sie "positive" Botschafter unseres Hobbies werden und die Gesellschaft bzw. ihre Mitmenschen sensibilisieren."


 
Das hast du nicht kapiert? 
und ich hab immer gemeint du bist ein erfahrener Angler - da hab ich mich offenbar getäuscht.

Angler sind Tierschützer / Umweltschützer, Hegen und Pflegen Gewässer, dazu gehört die Renaturierung , erstellung bzw wiederherstellung von Laichplätzen etc etc...
Seitenweise könnte man schreiben was einen Angler wirklich ausmacht.

nicht nur die Rute auswerfen und auf den Fisch warten... 
Denn diese bleiben aus wenn der Rest nicht passt!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö hier votieren zu 99,9% Angler, die die Prüfung bereits haben. Ergo ist das Ergebnis vorbestimmt. In dem von mir verlinkten Thread war die Ausgangslage anders, und da sieht auch das Ergebnis anders aus.


 
Ja klar Ralle, das ist doch überall so!

Jeder geht den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes.
Frag mal ein paar 17 jährige was ihnen Lieber ist - Führerscheinprüfung , oder keine.

oder frag angehende Angler ohne Erfahrung - was ist euch lieber - Prüfung oder keine....*lach*

Ein bischen sollte man sich schon mit der Fischerei befassen bevor es raus ans Wasser geht.
Ralle, da geht es vorallem ums BASISWISSEN! 
Basiswissen zum Tier/Gewässerschutz etc.
Oder willst du dem Erlaubnisschein ein Beiblatt bzw. ein Buch mit den Bestimmungen überreichen wo alles sauber aufgeführt ist was er darf und was nicht?


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht kapiert?
> und ich hab immer gemeint du bist ein erfahrener Angler - da hab ich mich offenbar getäuscht.
> 
> Angler sind Tierschützer / Umweltschützer, Hegen und Pflegen Gewässer, dazu gehört die Renaturierung , erstellung bzw wiederherstellung von Laichplätzen etc etc...
> ...


 
wenn dem so ist, was hat das mit der Prüfung zutun?


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn dem so ist, was hat das mit der Prüfung zutun?


 
ja herrschaft zeiten - dann halt keine Prüfung. 
Aber dann ein Vorbereitungskurs ohne Prüfung, dafür  mit 1000 Pflichtstunden in theorie und praxis.
Warum muss ich immer alles zig mal schreiben?


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

willst du aus jedem Angler nen Biologen machen:q?
oder was soll das?
Lehrgangsgeil?, sorry
Man,ich hab schon nen Studium hinter mir ( lange)
Nur gut, dass ich eine Schein schon habe, wenn diese Forderungen Schule machen, gute Nacht.
Gruß A.


----------



## gründler (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Oder willst du dem Erlaubnisschein ein Beiblatt bzw. ein Buch mit den Bestimmungen überreichen wo alles sauber aufgeführt ist was er darf und was nicht?


 

Klappt in etlichen Ländern wunderbar.



Zum Tierschützer,ich seh mich als Angler nicht als Tierschützer,ich beangel fische also schütze ich sie nicht.

Naturnutzer mit Hege und Pflege ok,aber Angler = Tierschützer,Tiers.sind die,die Angeln Jagen gewisse Tierhaltung Zucht.......etc. generell verbieten wollen.

So sehe ich mich (und Angler) nicht als Tierschützer an,dann dürfte ich nicht Haken auslegen und fische drillen.


lg


----------



## Jose (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> ...
> Angler sind Tierschützer / Umweltschützer, Hegen und Pflegen Gewässer, dazu gehört die Renaturierung , erstellung bzw wiederherstellung von Laichplätzen etc etc...
> Seitenweise könnte man schreiben was einen Angler wirklich ausmacht...



aha. 
es geht also darum, "was einen Angler _wirklich_ ausmacht."
nein, es geht um die prüfung.
und du willst allen ernstes behaupten, dass angler vor der einführung dieses zwanges keine tierschützer /umweltschützer waren, nicht renaturiert u.a. haben?
dann kennst du die zeiten davor einfach nicht.
zumindest haust du die ebenso pauschal in die pfanne wie die "nicht wirklichen angler".

ist doch schön, dass es immer wieder einen gibt, der sich berufen fühlt, angler in "echte" und "unechte" zu sortieren.

in einem stimme ich dir aber zu: man kann als angler einfach nicht genug wissen über die zusammenhänge - logisch auch die details. dazu braucht es weit mehr als so einen low-level-kurs.

"Don't Follow Leaders,_Watch_ Your _Parking Meters_"


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ach ich gebs auf - ihr habt gewonnen!

Bei einigen fehlt es einfach an der Basis.

Wenn hier einige sagen, Angeln ist kein Tierschutz - haben sie absolut keine Ahnung von der Fischerei und von den Zusammenhängen.

Der Satz - ich beangle Fische und schütze sie nicht.....
Na dann angel mal schön weiter.

Ein Thread weiter fragt einer ob man jeden Fisch kennen sollte...

das allein spricht schon für sich.

Zum Glück liegt das alles nicht in eurer Hand, sondern in der der sog."Berufenen" die einfach wissen das es nicht ohne geht..


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ach ich gebs auf - ihr habt gewonnen!
> 
> Bei einigen fehlt es einfach an der Basis.
> 
> ...


 
Nur mal zu meinem Verständnis:

Wer oder was sind Berufene?
und du bist ein Berufener?


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

ab wie vielen jahren darf man ein angelschein
 mach


----------



## gründler (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ich glaube schon das ich genug Ahnung von Natur und zusammenhänge habe,ich lebe zum teil davon und bin täglich mit ihr vertraut,und stehe sogar noch in Fischerrei Ämtern(werde ende der Saison aber alles hinhauen,dank der allgemeinen Stimmung unter uns).

Naturnutzer aber kein Tierschützer,weil als Angler/Jäger bin ich nicht nur am schützen,ich versenke Bleie Schnur.....riskiere Abrisse mit fischen....töte Tiere etc.also für mich nicht Tierschutz sondern Nutzung.

Nochmal Hege und Pflege und Nutzung sowie Bewirtschaftung heißt es auch im Vereinsleben,und was ist eine Bewirtschaftung,warum gibt es Bewirtschaftungspläne bei Vereinen,weil wir Angler Vereine Pächter.... in De. Sähen und Ernten und nicht ausschließlich schützen.

Richtige Tierschützer kämpfen gegen Angler Jagd.....daher bin ich kein Tierschützer,wir die Vereine Angler Pflegen Hegen Nutzen Bewirtschaften...etc.aber sind nicht auschließlich am Tiere schützen,was wirkliche Tierschützer aber tun.

Verstehe schon was du sagen willst mit Tierschutz,nur sehe ich es persönlich nicht so wie es uns "andere von oben " vorleben wollen,zb.Verbände. 

lg


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nur mal zu meinem Verständnis:
> 
> Wer oder was sind Berufene?
> und du bist ein Berufener?


 
Da musst du Jose fragen was er als Berufener versteht - ich hab nur auf seine Posting geantwortet.
Ich fühle mich nicht als Berufener - finde nur das die Prüfung bzw. der Kurs in der jetzigen form absolut Lächerlich - weil viel zu Einfach ist.
Wäre die Ausbildung besser, gäbe es hier im Anglerboard warscheinlich 50% weniger Threads.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon das ich genug Ahnung von Natur und zusammenhänge habe,ich lebe zum teil davon und bin täglich mit ihr vertraut,und stehe sogar noch in Fischerrei Ämtern(werde ende der Saison aber alles hinhauen,dank der allgemeinen Stimmung unter uns).
> 
> Naturnutzer aber kein Tierschützer,weil als Angler/Jäger bin ich nicht nur am schützen,ich versenke Bleie Schnur.....riskiere Abrisse mit fischen....töte Tiere etc.also für mich nicht Tierschutz sondern Nutzung.
> 
> ...


 
Ja dann kommen wir beide nich auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner - muss aber auch nicht.
Ich sehe Jäger und Angler als Tier/Naturschützer, du eben nicht. Damit kann ich leben.
Habe da eben eine andere Einstellung und Denkensweise.

Und auf eines trau ich mir meinen Arsch verwetten - den Wegfall der Prüfung wird es nie geben.


----------



## gründler (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ne ne Naturschutz hat schon Sinn,obwohl die Natur sich immer selbst hilft die brauch uns Menschen nicht.

Nur das wort Tierschützer zieh ich mir net über,gegen Sinnvollen Schutz habe ich nix,im gegenteil bin dabei selber angagiert in Ämtern in der Forst sowie bei der Fischerrei was zb. Ansiedlung Schutzzonen..etc betrifft hier wie gesagt noch,habe die Sch...voll davon und meine Jahre voll.

lg


----------



## Jose (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Da musst du Jose fragen was er als Berufener versteht - ich hab nur auf seine Posting geantwortet.
> Ich fühle mich nicht als Berufener - finde nur das die Prüfung bzw. der Kurs in der jetzigen form absolut Lächerlich - weil viel zu Einfach ist.
> Wäre die Ausbildung besser, gäbe es hier im Anglerboard warscheinlich 50% weniger Threads.



996
nee nee, da musst du schon den daxonsepp fragen: der sortiert ja in "wirklich" und "nicht".
und auf mein posting hat er  nicht geantwortet, verstanden wohl auch nicht.

er hat dann geschrieben "_Zum Glück liegt das alles nicht in eurer Hand, sondern in der der sog."Berufenen" die einfach wissen das es nicht ohne geht.._"

worauf du dann berechtigterweise nach den "berufenen" gefragt hast.

ich denke, er zählt sich zu denen und empfinde seinen satz "zum glück..." als drohung.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Nunja, dann machen wirs mal wie in amerika und jeder darf ne waffe ohne waffenschein besitzen.
Jagdschein hmm nicht nötig. Führerschein? nunja lassen wir, kann ja  jeder selbst erfahren was er darf und was passiert wenn er ne rote ampel  überfährt.
Um mal bewusst ein paar hochgegriffene Vergleiche anzuführen. Es  resultieren auch negative Ereignisse aus solchen "Lösungen" ohne Schein.  Ich denke man kann das nur empirisch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Und  einen direkten Vergleich zwischen "mit" und "ohne" kann man sicher so  nicht anführen. Folglich kann auch niemand sicher darüber urteilen- nur  Meinungen kann man äußern, und die gehen offensichtlich (leider) weit  auseinander.
Ich selbst finde die Prüfung dann OK (ich bin immernoch für eine Prüfung) wenn sie auch entsprechendes Können und Wissen abverlangt, und die Befähigung des Anglers zu einem gewissen Teil repräsentiert. Sodass nicht wie angedeutet" -mal eben einer einfach alles auswendig lernt und so die tiere quälen kann- "..


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> 996
> nee nee, da musst du schon den ochsensepp fragen: der sortiert ja in "wirklich" und "nicht".
> und auf mein posting hat er nicht geantwortet, verstanden wohl auch nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Jose - ganz ehrlich, bei dir verstehe ich mehr nicht...

Aber Egal, wie schon mehrfach geschrieben (falls du es wieder mal überlesen hast):
Dann halt keine Prüfung, aber einen Vorbereitungskurs mit von mir aus 1000 Pflichtstunden in theorie und praxis...

Ich will auch keinem Drohen, warscheinlich leidest du schon an Verfolgungswahn.
Uns gehts hier in Deutschland deshalb so gut - da wir nicht immer den Weg der "anderen" gehen sondern unser eigenes Supperl kochen, und damit fahren wir sehr gut wie ich finde.
Und nur weil du es nicht verstehst oder kapieren willst muss es falsch sein!


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

ich würde mich freuen wenn du meinen beitrag richtig lesen würdest


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> wird immer besser jetzt wird schon mit dem waffenschein verglichen.
> leute leute laßt doch mal die kirche im dorf.
> ich hab bisher von den befürwortern noch nicht ein nachvollziehbares argument pro prüfung gefunden bzw. ein argument warum es mit prüfung objetiv und praktisch besser geht also ohne.
> oder nennt konkrete fakten wo es auf grund fehlender prüfung zu mißständen kommt.
> ...


 
Du hast noch kein nachvollziehbares argument pro prüfung gefunden? 
na dann solltest du die letzten Seiten noch mal Gründlich lesen, bzw dir einige Threads der letzten Tage durchlesen!

Genau so gut kann ich sagen, dass ich noch kein nachvollziehbares argument gegen die Prüfung gelesen habe.


----------



## Katteker (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Von mir aus halt keine Prüfung, aber einen Vorbereitungskurs mit von mir aus 1000 Pflichtstunden in theorie und praxis...



Ich wollt hierzu eigentlich nichts mehr schreiben, aber:


Nu lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. Ich bin ja auch für die Prüfung mit Kurs und auch für Änderungen daran. Siehe meine Posts im anderen Trööt und zu Beginn von diesem. Aber mit so pauschalen und aus der Luft gegriffenen Stundenansätzen ziehst du die vielen guten Argumente für die Prüfung bzw. deren Gestaltung ins lächerliche. Nimmt doch keiner Ernst.

Seit ihr euch (Antonio, Jose, daoxxnsepp und weitere) eigentlich sicher, dass ihr noch über die Prüfung diskutiert oder nur noch ums Recht haben "auf Teufel komm raus"?
Ich finds Schade. Bis vor wenigen Seiten war das hier echt noch ne sehr interessante und Aufschlussreiche Diskussion.

Etwas angesäuerte Grüße
Philipp


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Ich wollt hierzu eigentlich nichts mehr schreiben, aber:
> 
> 
> Nu lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. Ich bin ja auch für die Prüfung mit Kurs und auch für Änderungen daran. Siehe meine Posts im anderen Trööt und zu Beginn von diesem. Aber mit so pauschalen und aus der Luft gegriffenen Stundenansätzen ziehst du die vielen guten Argumente für die Prüfung bzw. deren Gestaltung ins lächerliche. Nimmt doch keiner Ernst.
> ...


 
Natürlich war meine Aussage mit den 1000 Stunden übertrieben - geb ich auch zu.
Aber gegen so viel Starrsinn ist halt kein Kraut gewachsen.


----------



## Katteker (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Natürlich war meine Aussage mit den 1000 Stunden übertrieben - geb ich auch zu.
> *Aber gegen so viel Starrsinn ist halt kein Kraut gewachsen.*



Dieser kommt grade nicht nur aus einer Richtung...|wavey:


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

und mit welchen argumenten machst du uns deine Meinugn schlüssig?
Kurzes pauschales Bsp meinerseits: Ein Nichtangler kauft sich seinen Schein (in einem BL das nicht mit enormer Wasserfläche und Fischreichtum aufwartet) fängt ein Zandermännchen in der Schonzeit der sein Nest bewacht. Oh schön ein "Barsch" der hat keine Schonzeit, den nehm ich mit... (Unwissenheit). Hätte er gelernt dass es ein Zander ist und er in der Schonzeit verfärbt ist usw... ich denke mein Bsp ist klar  


antonio schrieb:


> ich hab bisher von den befürwortern noch nicht ein nachvollziehbares argument pro prüfung gefunden


An dem Punkt lass ich mich gar nicht erst angreifen, ich weiß schon warum die meisten am anfang geschrieben haben, dass sie ihre füße hier still halten und wie ein grab schweigen. Ich werde mich jetzt davor hüten in die endlosdiskussion mit hineingerissen zu werden.

PS keine meiner aussage soll hier irgend jemand angreifen. Ich sagte bereits mehrfach: verschiedene Meinungen und ansichten..


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

bin mit schreiben immer etwas langsam..


----------



## Jose (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Jose - ganz ehrlich, bei dir verstehe ich mehr nicht...
> Aber Egal, wie schon mehrfach geschrieben (falls du es wieder mal überlesen hast):
> Von mir aus halt keine Prüfung, aber einen Vorbereitungskurs mit von mir aus 1000 Pflichtstunden in theorie und praxis...


dann erklär ich mal - und nein, überlesen hab ich das nicht, schon gar nicht 'wieder'.

also, ich meine, dass die ganze problematik falsch aufgezäumt wird. lehrgänge sind fruchtbar nur für lernwillige, lernwillige sind in der regel auch einsichtige. 
einsichtige bilden sich weiter und verhalten sich so, wie du den "wirklichen angler" schilderst.

den zugang zum angeln mit lehrgang & -prüfung zu reglementieren, sichert nur, dass angler geprüft sind und irgendwann mal richtig anzukreuzen wussten, mehr nicht.

der misere am wasser wird so nicht abgeholfen.

einzige abhilfe schafft eine hohe kontrolldichte und scharfe sanktionen. unwissen schützt da nicht.
würde spreu mittelfristig trennen, fischwilderei entgegenwirken und und und.

mit deinem wunschbild des anglers stehst du nun gar nicht allein - aber die dir nahe realitätsferne und freiheitsfeindliche gottseibeiuns-VDSF-linie/politik schafft nur das eigene daseinsrecht. ansonsten nur privilege und bessert rein gar nichts.

scharfe sanktionen und hohes risiko, erwischt zu werden.
das hilft beim angeln, im straßenverkehr, bei der steuer.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> der misere am wasser wird so nicht abgeholfen.
> 
> einzige abhilfe schafft eine hohe kontrolldichte und scharfe sanktionen. unwissen schützt da nicht.
> würde spreu mittelfristig trennen, fischwilderei entgegenwirken und und und.


das ist wahr, aber warum sollte lehrgang/prüfung nicht schon ein teil zur prävention beitragen?


----------



## Jose (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Katteker schrieb:


> ...
> Seit ihr euch (Antonio, Jose, daoxxnsepp und weitere) eigentlich sicher, dass ihr noch über die Prüfung diskutiert...



ganz sicher!
ist eben ein hitziges thema


----------



## Jose (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> das ist wahr, aber warum sollte lehrgang/prüfung nicht schon ein teil zur prävention beitragen?


weil die prävention schon ausreichend durch Ralles einlegezettel und meinen beigelegten strafkatalog zu erreichen ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> das ist wahr, aber warum sollte lehrgang/prüfung nicht schon ein teil zur prävention beitragen?




Tut er nciht.

Ein umsichtiger, naturinteressierter Angler lernt und versteht aus eigenem Antrieb und nicht weil er muss.

Der nur-mal-eben-angeln-Geher ohne Bezug zur Natur verliert alsbald die Lust und ist wieder vom Wasser verschwunden.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

ja das verstehe ich schon, habe es keineswegs überlesen, aber was gibt sicherheit darüber, dass ein jeder das auch verinnerlicht? die Prüfung könnte dem Prüfling die richtige Antwort abverlangen.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der nur-mal-eben-angeln-Geher ohne Bezug zur Natur verliert alsbald die Lust und ist wieder vom Wasser verschwunden.


wenn er nichts fängt. wenn er was fängt bin ich mir da nicht sicher. Fisch schmeckt nunmal lecker. und so schnell wird der "gelegenheitsangler" denke ich nciht abziehen


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> ja das verstehe ich schon, habe es keineswegs überlesen, aber was gibt sicherheit darüber, dass ein jeder das auch verinnerlicht? die Prüfung könnte dem Prüfling die richtige Antwort abverlangen.



Nur deswegen hält sich ein Naturrowdy aber nicht dran.

Eine Prüfung ersetzt nicht Erziehung und Vernunft. Die hat ein nicht geprüfter(aber ernsthaft interessierter) Angler in viel höherem Maße.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

habe auch nie das gegenteil behauptet.
ich glaube aber: eine Prüfung/ Lehrgang ist eine selektion, die mögliche "naturrowdys" (wenn es die bewussten überhaupt gibt und diese sich für eine prüfung entscheiden würden) möglciherweise abschreckt/umdenken lässt oder ggf. ausmustert.

Ich rede ja auch nicht die ganze zeit vom bewussten naturzerstörer.
(wenn ich bewusst jemand erschießen wöllte, dann könnte ich das natürlich auch ohne waffenschein - Achtung: HOCHGEGRIFFENES BEISPIEL   )


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> habe auch nie das gegenteil behauptet.
> ich glaube aber: eine Prüfung/ Lehrgang ist eine selektion, die mögliche "naturrowdys" (wenn es die bewussten überhaupt gibt und diese sich für eine prüfung entscheiden würden) möglciherweise abschreckt/umdenken lässt oder ggf. ausmustert.
> 
> Ich rede ja auch nicht die ganze zeit vom bewussten naturzerstörer.
> (wenn ich bewusst jemand erschießen wöllte, dann könnte ich das natürlich auch ohne waffenschein - Achtung: HOCHGEGRIFFENES BEISPIEL   )




Ich denke auch, dass die Naturrowdys bei weitem weniger sind.

Da kommt dann aber der Widersinn der Prüfung zum Vorschein.

Warum jemanden zu etwas nötigen(!), was er von selbst macht?

So handhaben das andere Länder seit Ewigkweiten erfolgreich. und auch in DE ist diese Prüfung eine Erscheinung der Neuzeit/Bürokratisierung.

Angler warenn schon vorher Naturschützer, verhielten sich waidmännisch und kontrollierten sich selbst auch ohne Prüfung.

Von daher ist die Prüfung nur ein Klotz am Bein derer, die sich sowieso korrekt verhalten.
Noch dazu kostenintensiv und zeitaufwändig bei nicht messbarem Nutzen.

Wer könnte nach Jahren noch die Fragen zur theoretischen FS-Prüfung fehlerfrei beantworten?
Die Praxis macht den Angler!!


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Redl,

was haste mit Deinen Prüfungen gemacht? 10 Klasse und oder 12 Klasse oder wie auch immer.
 hingesetzt und gepaukt, biste deshalb ein besserer Mensch geworden? Nimmst du deshalb Deinen Müll mit nach Hause? 
oder weil Mutter Dir beigebracht hat, dass das so zu sein hat.
Was ist von dem Prüfungsstoff aktuell noch hängen geblieben, womit du nicht ständig Umgang hast?
Gruß A.


----------



## Jose (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> ich glaube aber: eine Prüfung/ Lehrgang ist eine selektion, die mögliche "naturrowdys" möglciherweise abschreckt/umdenken lässt oder ggf. ausmustert.



nein. 
lies mal ältere trööts durch, massenhaft berichte von rowdytum. alles ungeprüfte?


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Redl,
> 
> was haste mit Deinen Prüfungen gemacht? 10 Klasse und oder 12 Klasse oder wie auch immer.
> hingesetzt und gepaukt, biste deshalb ein besserer Mensch geworden? Nimmst du deshalb Deinen Müll mit nach Hause?
> ...



kommt drauf an welche prüfung- aber ich habe viel nützliches wissen  mitgenommen und auch viel unnützes das stimmt. pauschalisieren kann man  da nicht. Manches aus der Fischrprüfung hat mir genützt. Einiges auch  nicht das stimmt wohl. Ich bin auch eurer meinung, dass der gesunde  menschenverstand ein wesentlicher bestandteil für das ganze thema ist.  streite ich nicht ab.
Aber ohne mein gelerntes wissen auch aus der schule wäre ich sicher kein student kurz vor meinem examen. (sry das ich das jetzt so "prahlend" ausgedrückt habe)


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> kommt drauf an welche prüfung- aber ich habe viel nützliches wissen  mitgenommen und auch viel unnützes das stimmt.




Dass du aus der Prüfung Wissen mitnimmst, glaubste aber selbst nicht, oder?

Da musst du Wissen mitbringen.

Und das Wissen erwirbt man auch ohne Prüfung.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> nein.
> lies mal ältere trööts durch, massenhaft berichte von rowdytum. alles ungeprüfte?



nein das ist wohl wahr. Hat man keine genauen zahlen, wie ich sagte empririsch leider nicht nachvollziehbar. Unrecht hast du damit ganz klar nicht


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dass du aus der Prüfung Wissen mitnimmst, glaubste aber selbst nicht, oder?
> 
> Da musst du Wissen mitbringen.
> 
> Und das Wissen erwirbt man auch ohne Prüfung.



mein gott ist denn hier jedes wort gleich einen angriff wert? ich rede dabei auch von der prüfungsvorbereitung, das zählt für mich dazu. und das wissen hätte ich ohne prüfung zum teil nicht. ich versuche nur sachlich meine meinung darzulegen... und zwingen niemanden meine meinung auf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ist doch kein Angriff.

Siehste du hast gelernt und behalten weil es dich interessierte.
Was sollte dann noch die Prüfung?

Würdest du anders angeln oder dich am Wasser anders verhalten wenn du keine Prüfung gemacht hättest?


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Und  einen direkten Vergleich zwischen "mit" und "ohne" kann man sicher so  nicht anführen. Folglich kann auch niemand sicher darüber urteilen- nur  Meinungen kann man äußern, und die gehen offensichtlich (leider) weit  auseinander.



Wie kommst Du darauf ????

Der direkte Vergleich ist zwischen den älteren Anglern, die den Schein noch ohne Prüfung gemacht haben und denen, die (je nach Bundesland zeitlich unterschiedlich) die Prüfung machen mussten. 
Willst Du allen ernstes behaupten, dass die älteren Angler ohne Prüfung die schlechteren sind?

Weiter gibt es schon länger in einigen Bundesländern den Touristenschein, also einen zeitlich befristeten Fischereischein ohne Prüfung. Wir haben bei den Fischeriebehörden nachgefragt( steht im Politikforum). Es gibt keinerlei Zunahme von Verstößen gegen das Fischereigesetz. 

Weiter:

Jemand wohnt in Hessen und legt dort die Fischereiprüfung ab. Er bekommt den Schein und fährt damit nach Schleswig Holstein in den Angelurlaub. Dort darf er angeln, ohne über die dort geltenden Gesetze, Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße abgeprüft worden zu sein.
Woher weiß dieser Urlauber, wie er sich zu verhalten hat ??

Röschtösch, er muss sich erkundigen. Tut er das nicht und verstößt gegen das dortige Fischereigesetz, hat er im Falle des erwischt werdens ein Problem. 

Jetzt könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass der Hesse sich in Hessen auch erkundigen muss, anstatt eine Prüfung abzulegen. Tut er das nicht und verstößt gegen das dortige Fischereigesetz, hat er im Falle des erwischt werdens ein Problem. 

Merkste was ?

Und die Beipackzettel mit Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen, sowie den wichtigsten Infos halte ich eine wunderbare Idee und vollkommen ausreichend. Alles andere muss man sich halt selbst aneignen. Der Hesse in Hessen wie in Schleswig Holstein. 


Das Angler Tierschützer sind, halte ich mal für ein riesiges Gerücht. Könntest Du das bitte begründen?
Ich meine mit der gleichen breiten Brust können das auch Jäger, Metzger, Viehzüchter und Tierhändler behaupten. Die müssen auch drauf achten, den Tieren mit denen sie umgehen möglichst geringen Schaden zuzufügen. 
Tierschutz ist nicht, einem Fisch den Haken ins Maul oder tiefer zu treiben und ihn daran aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Auch nicht, wenn man ihn danach fachgerecht tötet oder ihn schonend zurücksetzt.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Angriff.
> 
> Siehste du hast gelernt und behalten weil es dich interessierte.
> Was sollte dann noch die Prüfung?
> ...


 ich denke das würde ich, oder hätte es. jedenfalls hätte ich wesentlich länger gebraucht um mich fach-/ und sachgerecht zu verhalten. Wie ich aber bereits erwähnte habe ich damals auch einen lehrgang besucht. (um es nochmals zu sagen, so wie offenbar die prüfungen zZ laufen [habe nur wenig aktuelle infos drüber], sehe ich da auch nicht viel sinn drin)


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Würdest du dich also nicht waidgerecht verhalten?

Warum tust du es dann jetzt?


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

@Professor.....

waidgerechtigkeit ist ein Punkt von hunderten.

wie schauts denn dann deiner Meinung nach mit Fischkunde aus?
Hat einer Ahnung von Fischkunde und der Artbestimmung wenn er keinen Kurs besucht hat?
Das Forum hier ist voll von Beispielen wo die einfachsten Fische nicht bestimmt werden können.

"Ooooooh ist das aber eine schöne Regenbogenforelle......." > in Wirklichkeit ist es aber z.b. ein Huchen....

Das findest du in Ordnung?

Aber diesbezüglich ändert sich ja in Zukunft einiges mit der Online Prüfung.
Da werden nicht mehr nur die auswendig gelernten Fragen abgerufen, sondern auch Fischbilder...


----------



## Jose (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> ...
> Das Forum hier ist voll von Beispielen wo die Einfachsten Fische nicht bestimmt werden können.
> 
> "Ooooooh ist das aber eine schöne Regenbogenforelle......." > in Wirklichkeit ist es aber z.b. ein Huchen....
> ...


bin zwar nicht direkt gefragt, antworte trotzdem:

das ist überhaupt nicht in ordnung, aber wie willst du das praktisch verbessern, etwa mit einem grundstudium-ähnlichen lehrgang?
ich setze da eher auf das spätere aussieben lernunwilliger.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> bin zwar nicht direkt gefragt, antworte trotzdem:
> 
> das ist überhaupt nicht in ordnung, aber wie willst du das praktisch verbessern, etwa mit einem grundstudium-ähnlichen lehrgang?
> ich setze da eher auf das spätere aussieben lernunwilliger.


 
das will ich ganz praktisch mit mehr praxis verbessern.
Nicht nur die 30 theoretischen Pflichtstunden, sondern noch einige Praktische - von mir aus in einer Fischzucht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Dass man gerade Forellen manchmal schwer auseinanderhalten kann, ändert nix.

Du selbst wirst  nicht jeden Fisch/Hybrid sicher bestimmen können.


Ein naturinterssierter normal denkeneder Angler lernt seine Gewässer und Fische von sich aus kennen und bestimmen.

Selbst wenn er nicht alles weiss - was solls - wir sind keine studierten Biologen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf ????
> 
> Der direkte Vergleich ist zwischen den älteren Anglern, die den Schein noch ohne Prüfung gemacht haben und denen, die (je nach Bundesland zeitlich unterschiedlich) die Prüfung machen mussten.
> Willst Du allen ernstes behaupten, dass die älteren Angler ohne Prüfung die schlechteren sind?
> ...



.......


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dass man gerade Forellen manchmal schwer auseinanderhalten kann, ändert nix.
> 
> Du selbst wirst nicht jeden Fisch/Hybrid sicher bestimmen können.
> 
> ...


 
das Auseinanderhalten kann man aber lernen!
von nix kommt nämlich nix!
Und ich behaupte mal von mir, dass ich jeden heimischen süsswasserfisch problemlos bestimmen kann.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Würdest du dich also nicht waidgerecht verhalten?


 das meinte ich nicht, ich meinte ich hätte mich sicher anders verhalten und sicher mich des öfteren auch falsch verhalten (unbewusst)


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> das Auseinanderhalten kann man aber lernen!
> von nix kommt nämlich nix!
> Und ich behaupte mal von mir, dass ich jeden heimischen süsswasserfisch problemlos bestimmen kann.




Konntest du das gleich nach der Prüfung?

Oder kam das durch Praxis?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> das meinte ich nicht, ich meinte ich hätte mich sicher anders verhalten und sicher mich des öfteren auch falsch verhalten (unbewusst)



Wie denn nun?

Was machste jetzt "richtiger"?


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie denn nun?
> 
> Was machste jetzt "richtiger"?



wie soll ich dir das sagen? ich habe die prüfung doch abgelegt. Es geht doch darum, dass ich mich ohne prüfung (und dem gelernten, das dazu gehört) am wasser in mancher hinsicht anders/falsch verhalten hätte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> wie soll ich dir das sagen? ich habe die prüfung doch abgelegt. Es geht doch darum dass ich mich ohne prüfung (und dem gelernten, das dazu gehört) am wasser in mancher hinsicht anders/falsch verhalten hätte.



Ja wie denn?

Wärste ein Naturrowdy?


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

wer sagt das denn?

Ich versuche es dir nochmal zu verdeutlichen:

Ich behaupte (FÜR MICH): ohne Prüfung inklusive Lehrgang, hätte ich beim angeln vieles unbewusst falsch gemacht (aufgrund von mangelndem wissen bspw.)
Was das gewesen wäre kann ich dir nciht sagen, da ich ja meine prüfung (inkl. Lehrgang) abgelegt habe. Ergo ist der Fall "ohne Prüfung" nicht eingetreten. 
Vielleicht hätte ich den Fisch nicht waidgerecht versorgen können als Bsp.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Konntest du das gleich nach der Prüfung?
> 
> Oder kam das durch Praxis?


 
das konnte ich bereits vor der Prüfung - durch eine *fundierte praktische und theoretische Ausbildung *in der Jugendarbeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Du wärst also nicht drauf gekommen, dich selbst schlau zu machen, evtl. zu gucken was andere Angler machen oder ein Buch zu lesen?|bigeyes|kopfkrat

Dann bin ich aber enttäuscht.:m

Muss die heutige Jugend also alles vorgekaut bekommen und danach geprüft werden, um doch wieder die Hälfte zu vergessen?


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du wärst also nicht drauf gekommen, dich selbst schlau zu machen, evtl. zu gucken was andere Angler machen oder ein Buch zu lesen?|bigeyes|kopfkrat
> 
> Dann bin ich aber enttäuscht.:m



Doch sicherlich schon, aber gerade in jungen jahre geht der tatendrang ja manchmal vor ohne an die konsequenz (was mache ich mit dem fisch) vor augen zu haben. War ja auch lediglich ein Bsp zur veranschaulichung meiner ausführung

Und ich glaube kein theoretisch-praktischer lehrgang kann nur durch lesen von büchern ersetzt werden (es seie denn man liest verdammt viel und nciht nur angelmagazine  )


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Hört sich hilflos an.|kopfkrat

Du hast gern dafür bezahlt, dass du eine Prüfung über grösstenteils nutzlose Dinge ablegen durftest, obwohl du dir die nützlichen selbst hättest beibringen können.|kopfkrat

Man kann sich doch eh nur im Rahmen gesetzl. Vorschriften bewegen. Nicht mehr und nciht weniger.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Und ich glaube kein theoretisch-*praktischer* lehrgang kann nur durch lesen von büchern ersetzt werden (es seie denn man liest verdammt viel und nciht nur angelmagazine  )



Also hier wird nicht praktisch geangelt oder werden Fische geschlachtet während der Prüfung.

Für Montagen, Köder usw. reicht erstmal ein Buch . . .


----------



## Jose (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hört sich hilflos an.|kopfkrat
> 
> Du hast gern dafür bezahlt, dass du eine Prüfung über grösstenteils nutzlose Dinge ablegen durftest, obwohl du dir die nützlichen selbst hättest beibringen können.|kopfkrat
> 
> Man kann sich doch eh nur im Rahmen gesetzl. Vorschriften bewegen. Nicht mehr und nciht weniger.




nun treib ihn nicht so


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Hilflos? ich verstehe den zusammenhang gerade nicht ganz. 

und ja man bezahlt auch gerne für den Wissenserwerb, warum gehe ich sonst an eine Hochschule (etc.)?

Wie willst du den Rahmen denn so genau kontrollieren, dass jeder "Neue" sich daran hält? Soll bei jedem der sich seinen schein kauft ein Aufseher mit ausgehändigt werden? 

Ich glaube ich verstehe gerade etwas falsch


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du wärst also nicht drauf gekommen, dich selbst schlau zu machen, evtl. zu gucken was andere Angler machen oder ein Buch zu lesen?|bigeyes|kopfkrat
> 
> Dann bin ich aber enttäuscht.:m
> 
> Muss die heutige Jugend also alles vorgekaut bekommen und danach geprüft werden, um doch wieder die Hälfte zu vergessen?


 
damals war ich 10 Jahre alt - aber ich kann schreiben was ich will, das wort wird mir immer wieder rumgedreht also was solls...

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, dass eine praktische Ausbildung dazugehört - mehr nicht.
Interesse war immer vorhanden, das ist natürlich die Grundvoraussetzung.... 
Aber was reg ich mich auf.

Du bist mit deinen 34 Jahren gerade mal ein Jahr älter als ich und redest über die Jugend...


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> nun treib ihn nicht so


 
richtig - hetzer seid ihr. Mehr nicht!


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also hier wird nicht praktisch geangelt oder werden Fische geschlachtet während der Prüfung.


 
Bei uns schon. Ich weiß nicht wie es jetzt aussieht

Und ich sag es gern nochmal, ich bin auch für Lehrgänge bzw Prüfungen die anders gehandhabt werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> .
> 
> Das Angler Tierschützer sind, halte ich mal für ein riesiges Gerücht. Könntest Du das bitte begründen?
> 
> damit merke ich dass hier einfach nur dagegen gehalten  wird. jetzt wird die tierschutzdiskussion schon auf mich abgewälzt.  weder habe ich was dazu gesagt noch werde ich mich darüber jetzt äußern......



Nein, das war nicht auf Dich gemünzt. Ich war nur zu faul nochmal zu zitieren.


Ich frag Dich mal anders. Gäbe es keine Prüfung, hättest Du nicht mit dem angeln begonnen? Wenn doch, was hättest Du getan, bzw. welche garvierenden Folgen hätte ein etwaiger Irrtum gehabt ?

Es geht nicht drum, jemanden nieder zu machen. Aber mit dem gleichen Recht wie Du die Prüfung verteidigst, können andere eine gegenteilige Meinung vertreten. 
Problematisch wird es bei der Akzeptanz der Argumente.

Ich finde kein schlüssiges Argument für eine Prüfung.

Klar, kann sein dass mal der falsche Fisch abgeschlagen wird, kann sein, dass es beim ersten Fisch etwas länger dauert bis er über den Jordan ist, kann vieles sein. Kann mit und ohne Prüfung sein.

Stringent ist lediglich die Forderung von daoxxnsepp nach einer vollumfänglichen, detaillierten Ausbildung. Stringent heißt aber für mich nicht unbedingt akzeptabel, denn es macht die Angelfischerei zu einer elitären Angelegenheit für Gutbetuchte und sondert Menschen nach Stand und Einkommen aus. Die Zeiten sollten vorbei sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Hilflos? ich verstehe den zusammenhang gerade nicht ganz.



Dieses hier:
Dabei hätte es gereicht sich für sich selbst informieren. Man lernt doch nicht für andere.




Aalredl schrieb:


> Doch sicherlich schon, aber gerade in jungen  jahre geht der tatendrang ja manchmal vor ohne an die konsequenz (*was  mache ich mit dem fisch)* vor augen zu haben.
> Wie willst du den Rahmen denn so genau kontrollieren, dass jeder "Neue"  sich daran hält? Soll bei jedem der sich seinen schein kauft ein  Aufseher mit ausgehändigt werden?



Kontrollen sind OK.

Dann lernt jeder für sich.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, das war nicht auf Dich gemünzt. Ich war nur zu faul nochmal zu zitieren.
> 
> 
> Ich frag Dich mal anders. Gäbe es keine Prüfung, hättest Du nicht mit dem angeln begonnen? Wenn doch, was hättest Du getan, bzw. welche garvierenden Folgen hätte ein etwaiger Irrtum gehabt ?
> ...


 
Ganz und gar nicht elitär Ralle!
Nur sollte dabei etwas Zeit aufgebracht werden - und die hat jeder, elitär oder nicht!
Dann sind halt 10 praktische Stunden mehr im Kursumfang enthalten, die kosten auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, das war nicht auf Dich gemünzt. Ich war nur zu faul nochmal zu zitieren.
> 
> Ok. Dann war das ein Missverständnis.
> 
> ...


......


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ganz und gar nicht elitär Ralle!
> Nur sollte dabei etwas Zeit aufgebracht werden - und die hat jeder, elitär oder nicht!




Ein gratis Lehrgang ohne Prüfung, OK!!!

Die Kontrollen ersetzen ja die Prüfung .


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dieses hier:
> Dabei hätte es gereicht sich für sich selbst informieren. Man lernt doch nicht für andere.



Richtig nur wie weit wären die Informationen ausreichend und richtig?
Man lernt in erster Linie für sich selbst. Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein gratis Lehrgang ohne Prüfung, OK!!!
> 
> Die Kontrollen ersetzen ja die Prüfung .


 
Also du bist echt der Beste!
mich würde Interessieren ob der stille Mitleser darüber noch lachen kann wie ich - oder schon den Kopf schüttelt.

Umsonst ist der Tot - und eine gute Ausbildung soll auch was kosten.
sei es für die Fische die für die praktische Ausbildung gebraucht werden oder für Lehrmaterial etc...


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Als geprüfter Angler bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, dass die Prüfung erhalten bleiben sollte.

Wer es ernst mit dem Hobby meint, der kann auch ruhig mal noch die Schulbank drücken.

Für mich trennt sich dabei der "einfach mal Losangler" von dem, der ernsthaft diesem Hobby nachgehen möchte - und ein bißchen Grundwissen tut niemand weh und jeder weiß, dass man durch ne Prüfung nicht zum "besseren" Angler wird - das bringt (den Ernsthaften) aber dann die Praxis.

Zudem ist die Prüfung in NRW z.B. auch KEINE Lizenz zum Gelddrucken für Vereine & Verbände, da ich mich beim Rathaus auch *ohne Kurs* zur Prüfung anmelden kann und *KEINEN* Pflichtlehrgang zu absolvieren habe.

Jeder, der also etwas Zeit investiert und nicht ganz dumm ist, der schafft diese Prüfung auch.

Das die Prüfung in ihrer heutigen Form nicht optimal ist und insbesondere der praktische Aspekt zu kurz kommt, das bemängel ich selber schon lange - aber das "Geldmach-Argument" kann ich zumindest in NRW nicht erblicken, obwohl das in manchen BL sicherlich ein Argument unserer geliebten Verbände sein mag....!

E.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Richtig nur wie weit wären die Informationen ausreichend und richtig?



Sind sie wenn dem gesunden Menschenverstand Genüge getan ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Umsonst ist der Tot - und eine gute Ausbildung soll auch was kosten.
> sei es für die Fische die für die praktische Ausbildung gebraucht werden oder für Lehrmaterial etc...



Welche gute Ausbildung?|kopfkrat

Die, die nur die Kassen der Vereine füllt aber kein relevantes Wissen(das Angeln betreffend) vermittelt?


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welche gute Ausbildung?|kopfkrat
> 
> Die, die nur die Kassen der Vereine füllt aber kein relevantes Wissen(das Angeln betreffend) vermittelt?


 
Anscheinend hast du keine gute Ausbildung genossen.
Ich für meinen Teil kann behaupten, dass unser Verein einen sehr intererssanten und kurzweiligen Kurs veranstaltet - der seit Jahrzehnten! mit positiven Feedback gelobt wird!

Aber mei - jedem so wie er´s verdient...

Und das mit den prallen Kassen der Vereine wieder Gewässer angepachtet/besetzt/gehegt und gepflegt werden spielt natürlich keine Rolle...
So wie ich dich einschätze glaubst du immer noch ans Christkind und das gute Gewässer sich selbst fortbringen....


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind sie wenn dem gesunden Menschenverstand Genüge getan ist.



wie weit es mit dem Verstand bei manchen menschen ist lässt sich streiten (erlebt man ja jeden tag). Ein großer Beitrag wäre ein gesunder allemal 



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du keine gute Ausbildung genossen.
> Ich für meinen Teil kann behaupten, dass ...


 
DAs wollte ich acuh gerade fragen. Hast du einen Lehrgang besucht Tinca?


----------



## Tipp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welche gute Ausbildung?|kopfkrat
> 
> Die, die nur die Kassen der Vereine füllt aber kein relevantes Wissen(das Angeln betreffend) vermittelt?



Ich finde die Vereine müssen auch irgendwie ihr Geld einnehmen. Immerhin kann ich für das Geld was ich denen gebe ja auch angeln und zumindest bei uns werden davon teilweise ganz sinnvolle Sachen finanziert. Wir haben ein nettes Heim, günstige Preise für Essen und Trinken, teilweise ganz nette Veranstaltungen und jeder kann das quasi so nutzen wie er möchte. 

Ob da während der Prüfungsvorbereitung nun überwiegend sinnvolle Sachen gelehrt werden steht in einem anderen Buch.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das die Prüfung in ihrer heutigen Form nicht optimal ist und insbesondere der praktische Aspekt zu kurz kommt, das bemängel ich selber schon lange - aber das "Geldmach-Argument" kann ich [...] erblicken....!
> 
> E.



So sehe ich das auch. 
ich gebe aber auch zu, dass ich nicht weiß wie die Prüfungen zZ aussehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du keine gute Ausbildung genossen.
> Ich für meinen Teil kann behaupten, dass unser Verein einen sehr intererssanten und kurzweiligen Kurs veranstaltet - der seit Jahrzehnten! mit positiven Feedback gelobt wird!
> 
> Aber mei - jedem so wie er´s verdient...
> ...



Aber sicher und auch an sinnfreie Lehrgänge:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> wie weit es mit dem Verstand bei manchen menschen ist lässt sich streiten (erlebt man ja jeden tag). Ein großer Beitrag wäre ein gesunder allemal



Darum auch "gesunder". Für alles andere gibts Kontrollen . . .

Achja, ich angel natürlich schwarz und das schon immer.
Macht viel mehr Spass als mit Prüfung.


----------



## siloaffe (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Hey leute |wavey: 

Auch wenn ich bei eurem geschreibsel, welches fast schon was von BEAMTENDEUTSCH hat, nicht mithalten kann. So hab ich doch eine eigene Meinung und möchte die auch los werden!

Ist eine Prüfung nötig? GANZ KLAR: "Jein" 

Eine Prüfung im sinne wie sie momentan abgehalten wird ist nicht der beste weg. Aber ganz ohne ist noch mehr KAKE!!!!!

Ich denke das ein (nur um mal ne Zahl zu nennen) 50 Stündiger *PRAKTISCHER* Lehrgang wesentlich Efektiver währe!!! 

Dieser könnte entweder von Amtswegen oden bei Vereinen abgehalten werden. Danach kann dann ne *Praktische Prüfung* am Vereinsweier oder der gleichen ervolgen, damit sicher gestellt ist das die zeit nich einfach nur abgesessen wird. 

(Schwarze Schafe und Lernresistente Trottel haste IMMER und wirste IMMER haben)

Somit währe eher ein Grundstein für den Ervolgreichen Einstieg in die Angelfischerei gelegt!!! 

Soweit meine Meinung:m

LG Markus


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber sicher und auch an sinnfreie Lehrgänge:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


 
Ach komm mir bitte nicht mit dem Thread....

so lange einige Angler ein Rotauge nicht von einem Nerfling unterscheiden können brauch ich über sinn und unsinn einer Prüfung nicht diskutieren.
Und 2/3 der User hier sehen das ähnlich und das ist gut so.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Nö:
:m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226


----------



## norwegianwood (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ich bin mal in der Schweiz auf eine Behörde gegangen und habe gesagt, ich würde gerne in dem See XY angeln. Der Beamte sagte " Dann tun sie das." Da habe ich mich total gefreut. Und so würde ich das auch gerne in Deutschland halten. Null Bürokratie und eben etwas mehr Eigenverantwortung.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber sicher und auch an sinnfreie Lehrgänge:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335



Habe mir das ganze durchgelesen, was nur meine meinung bekräftigt, dass ein ordentlicher Lehrgang dazugehören sollte. 
das mit den Gerätehändlerlehrgängen macht mich grad echt ein wenig sprachlos


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ganz und gar nicht elitär Ralle!
> Nur sollte dabei etwas Zeit aufgebracht werden - und die hat jeder, elitär oder nicht!
> Dann sind halt 10 praktische Stunden mehr im Kursumfang enthalten, die kosten auch nicht die Welt.




Och nö, jetzt verlässt Du aber Deinen Pfad.

Was bitte soll man in 10 zusätzlichen Stunden lernen?

Ist der Unterschied zwischen der heute schlechten Prüfung und einer fundierten Ausbildung nur 10 Stunden ?

Nein. 

Ein Lehrgang, der die zukünftigen Angler hieb- und stichfest ausbildet, geht über Monate. Dadurch entstehen Kosten in sicher vierstelliger Höhe.
Wer soll das bezahlen, wer hat soviel Zeit?


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Och nö, jetzt verlässt Du aber Deinen Pfad.
> 
> Was bitte soll man in 10 zusätzlichen Stunden lernen?
> 
> ...



Dann halt nicht 10 Stunden mehr - sondern 20. Mein Gott, leg doch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage.
Darüber müsste man sich halt dann gedanken machen in welchem Umfang eine praktische Ausbildung sinnvoll ist.

Und wie du auf 4 stellige Beträge kommst ist mir ein Rätsel.
Bei uns im Verein kostet ein 3 Monatiger Kurs 80 €...

aber ich vergass - gar kein kurs ist natürlich besser als ein kurs...


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Bezugnehmend auf Dein letztes posting, verweise ich auf dieses hier von Dir  



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Angler zu sein bedeutet heutzutage mehr - als nur Fische zu fangen!
> Das haben aber anscheinend die wenigsten hier kapiert.
> Die Fischerei ist nicht mehr so, wie sie noch vor 15-20 Jahren war.
> Sie hat sich einfach in vielerlei hinsicht verändert, sei es durch den Ausbau der Gewässer, mehr Angler, fischfressende Vögel oder einfach mangelnden Habitaten.
> ...



Das ist eine Ansicht, die man vertreten kann. Sie ist in sich stimmig und konsequent. Ob die von Dir gestellten Anforderungen an einen Angler in dieser Tiefe notwendig sind, stellen wir mal in den Hintergrund.

Angenommen es wäre so, was würde das bedeuten?

Es würde bedeuten, dass der angehende Angler in allen die angelfischerei betreffenden Fachbereichen intensiv ausgebildet wird. Das fängt bei der Fischkunde an, geht über die Gesetzeskunde, Gewässerökologie, Naturschutz, Gewässerschutz, Fischkrankheiten, Pflanzen und Insektenkunde, schließt das kennenlernen der Vogelwelt mit ein, handelt die komplette Palette von Gerätekunde und Angelmethoden ab, betrifft alle Belange, mit denen man bei der Ausübung der Angelfischerei in Berührung kommt. 

Wenn man dem Angler in all diesen Dingen das erforderliche Grundwissen vermitteln will, und zwar so, dass er das erlernte auch nach ein paar Jahren noch weiß, dann braucht man zunächst den dazu gehörigen Lehrstoff in Form von diversen Fachbüchern. Die alleine werden schon einen mittleren dreistelligen Betrag verschlingen.
Hinzu kommt, dass die Lehrgangsleiter ebenfalls sehr gut geschult sein müssen. Was heute von Gerätehändlern oder ehrenamtlichen Vereins-/Verbandsmitgliedern vermittelt wird,kann von diesen kaum noch geleistet werden. Es stünden also zuvor erhebliche Ausbildung ausgewählter Lehrkräfte, oder eine kostenintensive verpflichtung von entsprechend kompetenten Personen an. Auch beim Lehrmaterial müsste man gewaltig aufstocken. Ich denke da nur an sämtliche gängigen Angelgeräte und Präparate von den Tieren, die es zu bestimmen gilt.
Gleichzeitig ginge die Zahl der Prüflinge garantiert erheblich zurück, wodurch die Kosten auf wesentlich weniger Schultern verteilt würden. 

Ich hatte in dem anderen Thread die Kosten auf ca. 600€ beziffert. Ohne Grundlage, einfach um einen Wert zu haben. Ich denke aber in Tat und Wahrheit wird das nicht ausreichen.

Und wenn ich vo eiem mehrmonatigen Kurs rede, so ist das nicht nur an den Wochenenden, sondern eher in Form einer Abendschule. Anders wird man das vielfältige Wissen kaum vermittelt bekommen. 

Das mein werter daoxxonsepp wäre die tatsächliche Konsequenz aus Deinen Forderungen nach einer grundlegenden Ausbildung.

Die Lehrgänge um 10 oder 20, von mir aus auch 30 Stunden zu verlängern würde einer fundierten Ausbildung nicht gerecht. Würde den Unsinn nur noch teurer und langwieriger machen und brächte dennoch keinen wohlausgebildeten Angler hervor.

Und dann sind wir automatisch im elitären Kreis derer, die genügend Geld und Zeit aufwenden können und wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Einfach mal aus der Praxis:
In vielen Bundesländern (Bremen, Niedersachsen, Schleswig Holstein, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Bandenburg, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen etc.) ist heute (bzw. schon immer) schon Angeln ohne Prüfung möglich - da ging die (Angel)Welt bisher auch nicht unter....

Im Gegenteil, Brandenburg macht ja sogar durch die Behörde diesbezüglich ein Monitoring, hat nur Vorteile ohne Prüfung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3172619&postcount=474

Und aus dem Monitoring der Brandeburger Behörden dazu:


> zu 1.) Eine getrennte Erfassung von Fischereiabgabemarken für "Friedfischangler" gegenüber den Anglern mit Fischereischein ist nicht praktikabel und wird deshalb nicht gemacht. Wir haben also nur eine Zahl, die der erworbenen Fischereiabgabemarken insgesamt für alle Angler und auch Berufsfischer. (Letztere sind allerdings anzahlmäßig im Land sowieso bekannt.)
> Seit dem Jahr 2007 ist die Anzahl der von Anglern erworbenen Fischereiabgabemarken kontinuierlich und mit einer jährlichen Steigerung von ca. 20 % gestiegen. Also ein deutlicher Zuwachs an Anglern.
> 
> zu 2.) Seit Beginn 2008 bis Ende 2009 stieg die Anzahl der Personen (und das ist bemerkenswert), die eine Anglerprüfung abgelegt haben, um ca. 25 %!
> ...


Dazu sind Angler per se (ob geprüft oder nicht, alleine deswegen, dass sie angeln gehen) so wertvoll, dass man schon deswegen die Prüfung abschaffen sollte, um deren Zahl und politische Durschlagskraft zu erhöhen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218747

Oder, anders gesagt:
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen), unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3082500&postcount=346

Und auch Politik und Presse merken so langsam, dass eine Prüfung sinnfrei ist:
War gerade am Pressefundstücke reintickern, da waren auch diese Meldungen dabei:


> *13.09.2010 | 11:31 | Thüringer Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Forsten, Umwelt ...*
> http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...&pfach=1&quelle=0&n_firmanr_=104462&sektor=pm
> *Anmerkung der Red.:* Es tut sich was in Deutschand - zur Abwechslung mal für statt gegen Angler! Lobenswert!
> 
> ...



Auch zum Thema, wer wirklich Müll macht und Gewässer beunruhigt, kann man interessantes lesen: 
Die Angler sinds nicht (immer abgesehen von den schwarzen (meist geprüften!!) Schafen):


> > spätestens, wenn sie den Müllsack gegen einen größeren austauschen müssen, um an ihren Angelplatz zu können, wenn dieser wieder frei ist.
> 
> 
> Das ist auch ein Argument für das Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg...
> ...




Und auch noch mal gesammelte Argumente gegen die sinnfreien Prüfungen:


> *Denn weder faktisch noch bundesrechtlich gibt es in meinen Augen einen Grund für eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs.*
> 
> *1.: *
> Die Zahl der Angler am Gewässer muss nicht durch den Gesetzgeber durch Prüfungen reguliert werden, das macht der Gewässerbesitzer durch Kartenausgabe.
> ...



Und wenn schon eine Prüfung, finde ich Ralles Variante, die alle maßgebenden Bundesgesetze beinhaltet, am zielführendsten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3208363&postcount=11



> Vortragender:
> 
> " Sie haben sich am Wasser so zu verhalten, dass weder die Natur, die Fische oder andere Menschen mehr als vermeidbar gefährdet oder geschädigt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

PS:
Wenn man wirklich meint, dass Menschen per se und Angler im Besonderen so gefährlich sind für Gewässer, Tiere und Umwelt, dann wäre ich grundsätzlich dafür, dass *JEDER Bürger* (nicht nur Angler) ein mindestens 3 - 5 - jähriges Vollzeitstudium mit Prüfungen (evtl. auch mit Doktorarbeit, wenn das auch seit Guttenberg, Stoiber (die Tochter) und Koch-Mehrin eine eher zweifelhafte Qualifikation ist) zu absolvieren hat, bevor er überhaupt nur einen Schritt abseits befestigter Wege machen darf.

Ob Spaziergänger, Pilzesammler, Beerensucher, Nordic-Walker, Radfahrer (insbesondere Mountainbiker), Blumenpflücker etc., etc....

Und wer diese Prüfung/Qualifikation nicht hat, hat sich nur in Dörfern, Städten und auf befestigten Wegen aufzuhalten - alles viel zu gefährlich für Natur, Tiere und überhaupt............................


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Mit den letzten Beiträgen von Thomas und Ralle ist eigentlich alles geschrieben/"geschwätzt".
Wer angesichts dieser Argumentationen immer noch an die Notwendigkeit der Prüfung glaubt bzw. sich etwas davon verspricht, bei dem ist für mich wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren,... so engstirnig kann man doch gar nicht sein?!!#c

Zumal, gerade die Vorschläge und Ausführungen hier sind doch einfach nur geil, unbezahlbar, praxistauglicher geht's kaum:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitatenn weder faktisch noch bundesrechtlich gibt es in meinen Augen einen Grund für eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs.
> 
> 1.:
> Die Zahl der Angler am Gewässer muss nicht durch den Gesetzgeber durch Prüfungen reguliert werden, das macht der Gewässerbesitzer durch Kartenausgabe.
> ...





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: Vortragender:
> 
> " Sie haben sich am Wasser so zu verhalten, dass weder die Natur, die Fische oder andere Menschen mehr als vermeidbar gefährdet oder geschädigt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Zitat Thomas:

Oder, anders gesagt:
*Wer für die Prüfung ist (aus tier/naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen),  unterstützt letztlich PETA beim Wunsch nach Abschaffung des Angelns..*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...&postcount=346

Dein "Quellenbelegt" gibt keinerlei Begründung dafür her, warum  Prüfungsbeführwörte auch PETA Unterstützer sind (?!). Jedenfalls der  angeführte Beitrag nicht. Würde mich schon interessieren, was der Grund  dafür ist.



Und auch noch mal gesammelte Argumente gegen die sinnfreien Prüfungen:
       Zitat:
*Denn weder faktisch noch bundesrechtlich gibt es in meinen Augen einen Grund für eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs.*


*4.:*
 Signifikante Änderungen/Nachteile hinsichtlich Gesetzesverstößen (sowohl  Tierschuztgesetz wie auch Fischererecht) konnten trotz prüfungsfreiem  Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg nicht nachgewiesen werdenn - also ist  das Argument schon alleine durch die Praxis widerlegt.

Stellt sich die Frage wie gering die Zahl der Verstöße so schon ist. Denn bei wenig Kontrollen ect. welche nur geringe Zahlen hergeben, kann auch kein signifikanter Zuwachs erfolgen (signifikanz ist in dem zusammenhang auch nur schwer nachweisbar). Zudem müssten man ja die Zahlen gegenüberstellen der Gestzesverstöße mit und ohne... (nur um das argument auch mal mit einer anderen brille zu betrachten)
Womit ich nicht das Argument widerlegen möchte.

*5.:*
 Über Angler sollten sich die Verbände aber freuen (mehr Angler - mehr Gewicht in der Politik), genauso wie die Vereine (mehr Angler, mehr Geld)...... 

Das sich die Verbände freuen glaube ich gern, ob ich mich darüber freuen muss....
Mehr Stimmen bedeuten nicht automatisch mehr Rechte usw
UND wenn es ums Geld geht, ist das ja auch nur ein Zeichen dafür, dass damit die Einnahmen (Politik und Tourismus bspw.) angekurbelt werden sollen.

 Wenn man also eigentlich bundesweit nur Gutes für die Anglerschfaft  insgesamt durch möglichst einfachen Zugang zum Angeln erreichen kann  (wie gesagt, die persönlichen Ängste von zu viel Leuten am Wasser und  Fischneid etc. mal aussen vor gelassen); *dann gibt es keinerlei faktischen oder bundesrechtlichen Grund für eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs.*

Für mich schon:
Grundwissen und Grundverständnis (Umgang mit dem Fisch, Landen des Fanges, Verwerten des Fisches, Hältern/ Fischwaidmännische Behandlung des Tieres, Einordnung der Tierart mit entspr. Richtlinien zum Fang, Sichere Methoden durch den Fänger wie Montagen die nicht gleich reißen, Praktischer Wissenserwerb in diesem Zusammenhang, Wie sieht das Verhalten am Wasser aus - Schutzgebiete, geschütze flora und fauna, welche Fischbestände können als bedroht angesehen werden und so weiter, Hege der Fischbestände und Gewässer) --> soetwas kann in einem Kurs vermittelt werden und die Prüfung dient als werkzeug um es "Fischwilderern" nicht ganz so leicht zu machen ABER!! wie ich bereits sagt, die Umsetzung ist mehr als dürftig!
Es muss sichergestellt werden, dass dem Tier und der Natur wenig Schaden zugefügt wird. 

Ich möchte damit keineswegs deinen Argumenten widersprechen. Die sind zum großen Teil schlüssig. ich sehe es nur von einem anderen standpunkt


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

"" Sie haben sich am Wasser so zu verhalten, dass weder die Natur, die  Fische oder andere Menschen mehr als vermeidbar gefährdet oder  geschädigt werden.

 Sie haben sich über die gültigen Rechtsvorschriften zu informieren und diese eigenverantwortlich einzuhalten.

 Sie haben sich über das Tierschutzgesetz zu informieren und dies zu beachten."

Vertrauen ist gut. Man sieht nur jeden Tag aufs neue (in jeglicher Hinsicht des Alltags), dass das nichts bringt.


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wer angesichts dieser Argumentationen immer noch an die Notwendigkeit der Prüfung glaubt bzw. sich etwas davon verspricht, bei dem ist für mich wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren,... so engstirnig kann man doch gar nicht sein?!!#c
> 
> Zumal, gerade die Vorschläge und Ausführungen hier sind doch einfach nur geil, unbezahlbar, praxistauglicher geht's kaum:



wir wollens mal nicht übertreiben (unbezahlbar, geil...)

Und wenn man seine Meinung nicht äußern darf und hier auf Teufel komm raus die Meinung die du auch vertrittst in deinen augen zu akzeptieren hat, dann tut mir das leid. Ich bilde mir meine eigene.

vor allem werde ich mich davor hüten immer nur auf die ausführungen zu achten, die von sympathisanten kommt (nur weil ihr euch gut kennt oder ihr euch sympathisch seid, müsst ihr euch nicht ständig honig ums maul schmieren) 

Tut mir leid wenn ich das jetzt etwas überstürzt formuliert habe...


----------



## Tipp (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> "" Sie haben sich am Wasser so zu verhalten, dass weder die Natur, die  Fische oder andere Menschen mehr als vermeidbar gefährdet oder  geschädigt werden.
> 
> Sie haben sich über die gültigen Rechtsvorschriften zu informieren und diese eigenverantwortlich einzuhalten.
> 
> ...



Kontrollieren müsste man natürlich trotzdem. Bei Nichteinhaltung der Regeln müsste es natürlich entsprechende Sanktionen geben, die die nichteinhaltenden Angler empfindlich treffen.
Möglich wären da zum Beispiel Entzug der Lizenz + Geldstrafen. 
Ich schätze kein Angler würde gern seine Lizenz verlieren, unabhängig davon, ob er dafür einen Lehrgang absolvieren musste oder nicht. 

Ich persönlich finde es aber gar nicht unbedingt so wild einen Lehrgang zu machen. Es tut ja meist gar nicht weh wenn man mal etwas lernen muss. Wenn man für das Gelernte nicht genügend freie Kapazität im Gehirn hat, dann muss man halt "unwichtigere" Sachen dafür löschen, aber ich schätze mal, dass eigentlich jeder aufrecht gehende Mensch die Informationen problemlos aufnehmen kann, wenn er etwas lernt. 
Ich bin allerdings selbst der Meinung, dass man das meiste, in so einem Kurs gelernte, nicht unbedingt zum Angeln braucht. 

Ich halte Prüfungen deshalb nicht für zwangsweise nötig, aber ich finde es sinnvoll, dass man fürs Angeln bezahlt.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Geld für die Prüfungen und Lizenzen von den meisten Vereinen relativ sinnvoll angelegt wird.
Davon abgesehen habe ich hier neulich mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die meisten Angler mehrere Hundert Euro pro Jahr fürs Angeln ausgeben. Da tun doch 100€ für eine Prüfung auch nicht sehr weh.


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Tipp schrieb:


> Kontrollieren müsste man natürlich trotzdem. Bei Nichteinhaltung der Regeln müsste es natürlich entsprechende Sanktionen geben, die die nichteinhaltenden Angler empfindlich treffen.





antonio schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> deswegen ja entsprechende kontrollen, die würden was bringen aber nicht die prüfung, siehst du ja in der praxis.
> 
> antonio



richtig kontrollen müssten natürlich (auch) sein. stimme ich voll zu


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> --> soetwas kann in einem Kurs vermittelt werden und die Prüfung dient als werkzeug um es "Fischwilderern" nicht ganz so leicht zu machen



Auch ein Aspekt, bei dem ich jedes mal auf Unverständnis stoße, weil viele sich weigern das logisch zu durchdenken.

*Die Fischereiprüfung fördert die Schwarzangelei.* 

Hört sich zunächst widersinnig an, ist es aber nicht.

Die meisten Schwarzangler werden nicht im Besitz eines Fischereischeins sein. Sicher gibt es Ausnahmen, aber die wenigsten werden wegen ein paar Euro für eine Tageskarte Ihren Schein aufs Spiel setzen. 

Die meisten angeln schwarz, weil sie keinen Fischereischein haben und somit keine Erlaubnis kaufen können. 

Würde man, wie früher üblich, den Fischereischein gegen Vorlage des Personalausweises und eines Passbildes bei der Behörde kaufen können, wäre damit auch viel Schaden abgewendet.

Die Fischereiabgabe wäre bezahlt und man könnte den jeweiligen Erlaubnisschein kaufen. 

Dazu noch das von mir arg beworbene Faltblättchen mit den wichtigsten Bestimmungen und schon wäre die Kuh vom Eis. 

Bringt man das dann noch zusammen mit einer besseren Kontrolldichte und empfindlichen Strafen wäre das die optimale Lösung.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ziemlich nichtssagend, diese Umfrage hier.

Ist doch wohl klar, dass genau die Angler, die in ihren Vereinen entweder alles stur abnicken oder gar nicht erst zur Versammlung gehen, sich auch auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass andere genau wie sie auch eine Prüfung abzulegen haben, denn warum soll's denen besser gehen.
Repräsentativ wäre eine Umfrage, die den großen Teil der am Angeln Interessierten in Deutschland einbeziehen würde, bzw. diejenigen, die eben aufgrund dieses Prüfungsschwachsinns lieber und ausschließlich im Ausland angeln.
So, wie es jetzt ist, halten wir viele Menschen, auch Jugendliche, vom Angeln ab bzw. verleiten sie zum Begehen von Ordnungswidrigkeiten, wenn sie dann doch angeln, ohne die Prüfung abgelegt zu haben.
Vor ein paar Jahren hat mal in der Angelwoche eine Geschichte gestanden: Da wurde nur per Zufall entdeckt, dass der nette Vereinskollege, der zweimal die Königskette geholt hatte und sogar schon mal Vereinsmeister war, gar keinen Angelschein besaß.
Welch Frevel!!!!
Und gleichzeitig welch ein Armutszeugnis für unseren überbürokratisierten Verwaltungsstaat.


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch ein Aspekt, bei dem ich jedes mal auf Unverständnis stoße, weil viele sich weigern das logisch zu durchdenken.
> 
> *Die Fischereiprüfung fördert die Schwarzangelei.*
> 
> ...



Richtig, von der Seite habe ich es noch nicht gesehn. was das Schwarzangeln betrifft, ist das auf jeden fall schlüssig. Wies mit Verhalten/Umgang am Wasser aussieht sei dabei mal dahingestellt.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ziemlich nichtssagend, diese Umfrage hier.
> 
> Ist doch wohl klar, dass genau die Angler, die in ihren Vereinen  entweder alles stur abnicken oder gar nicht erst zur Versammlung gehen,  sich auch auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass andere genau wie sie auch  eine Prüfung abzulegen haben, denn warum soll's denen besser gehen.
> Repräsentativ wäre eine Umfrage, die den großen Teil der am Angeln  Interessierten in Deutschland einbeziehen würde, bzw. diejenigen, die  eben aufgrund dieses Prüfungsschwachsinns lieber und ausschließlich im  Ausland angeln.
> ...



Falls du (u.A.) mich damit ansprechen möchtest. ich bin dieses Jahr aus meinem Verein ausgetreten, weil ich keine Lust mehr auf die wirkliche Engstirnigkeit und Uneinsichtigkeit dort hatte. Ich nicke mit Sicherheit nicht alles ab, sonst hätte ich das hier wohl schon längst getan.
Jeder kann seine Meinung haben.  



Damyl schrieb:


> Ich schweige wie ein Grab


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Sie haben sich über das Tierschutzgesetz zu informieren und dies zu beachten."


 

Das TSG gilt jetzt schon für alle,für dich deine Mutter dein Vater Oma Opa Nachbar.......sprich das TSG ist für jeden der in De.lebt bindend,egal welche Stellung der jenige im Leben hat er hat sich "offizell" dran zu halten.

Hälst du dich nicht dran gibs evtl. Ärger,mit oder ohne so tollen Angelschein (Prüfung).


Sagst du dem Richter dann ja das wußte ich aber net,kommt von diesem Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.


lg


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die meisten angeln schwarz, weil sie keinen Fischereischein haben und somit keine Erlaubnis kaufen können.




Ich glaube die würden sich auch keine Erlaubnis kaufen wenn se nen Schein hätten, sonst würden se doch Ihren Schein machen. Hier in meiner Ecke, Berlin/Köp. nah an BRB is dat nen leichtet. Ohne Kurs nach Potsdam, 25€ für die Prüfung auf´n Tisch geknallt und bestehen, ende. (Wird in BLN anerkannt)  Selbst die 25€ wollen manche Leute nich ausgeben, warum sollten se dann 7 oder 10€ für ne Tageskarte löhnen wollen ...
Wenn ick dann ende des Jahres lese wieviel Schwarzangler se in Berlin und Brandenburg erwischt haben, dann kann ick nur mit dem Kopf schüttel. Davon ab hat BRB ja och noch den komischen Friedfischschein, selbst diesen (Kosten 12€ oder so?) wollen se nich zahlen. 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



			
				Tipp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte Prüfungen deshalb nicht für zwangsweise nötig, aber ich finde es sinnvoll, dass man fürs Angeln bezahlt.


*Ich halte gute, praxisnahe Kurse von Verbänden und Vereinen für eine sehr gute Sache.*
Und würde solche Angebote unterstützen und bewerben wo es nur geht und was mir möglich wäre.


*ABER!!*
Und das ist der große Unterschjied:
*KEINEN GESETZLCHEN ZWANG EINER PRÜFUNG ALS ZULASSUNGSBEDINGUNG ZUM ANGELN!*

Es gibt *KEIN EINZIGES ARGUMENT* aus rechtlicher oder fachlicher Sicht dafür, Angler schlechter zu stellen als andeer Bürger, die sich in der Natur aufhalten (wollen).

*JEDER BÜRGER* (ob Angler oder nicht) hat die entsprechenden Gesetze zu beachten - auch ungeprüft!!!!


Wenn nun aber Leute sagen, Angler wären "so schlecht", dass man die nur mit gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfungen ins Freie bzw. ans Wasser lassen darf (wo jeder andere Bürger ungeprüft seine Parties feiern und seinen Wohlstandsmüll abladen darf), darf man sich im Nachhinein nicht wundern, wenn der Gesetzgeber dann immer neue Restriktionen für die "gefährlichen Angler" erlässt..

Und wenn dann der von Anglern bezahlte Naturschutzverband VDSF für  Prüfungen plädiert wegen der Kohle (Zitat VDSF-Schleswig Holstein: Weil sonst die dafür geschaffene Vollzeitstelle im Verband wegfällt) ist es auch kein Wunder, wenn dann Gesetzgebern, Schützer , PETA und anderen  Anglerfeinden mit dem VDSF gemeinsame Sache machen.

Und genau deswegen sind GESETZLICHE ZWANGSPRÜFUNGEN sowie der VDSF für das Angeln und die Angler gefährlicher als eine Verzehnfachung der Kormoranbestände.

*Also weg mit dem gesetzlichen Zwang zur Prüfung* (was Gott sei Dank jetzt schon in immer mehr Bundesländernm durchgesetzt wird)!!!!!

*Und her mit guten Kursen von Vereinen und Verbänden*, möglichst aus der Praxis und nicht theorieüberfrachtet wie heute, bei denen es ums Angeln geht, ums Verhalten in der Natur und nicht ums auswendig lernen von Fakten, die kein Mensch braucht - auch nicht zum Angeln.

Das hätte jederzeit meine volle Unterstützung!!!

Während ich weiterhin die Anglerfeinde vom VDSF, PETA und bei den Gesetzgebern bekämpfen werde. 
Die, welche immer behaupten, Angler wären so schlecht, dass die im Gegensatz zu normalen Bürgern besonders hart und restriktiv behandelt werden müssen..


----------



## Gemini (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Mal zwei Beispiele aus der Praxis, die mit dem Thema zu tun haben:

Letztes Jahr habe ich einen Kollegen mit nach Rügen genommen, er wollte auch mal angeln und deswegen haben wir im Stralsunder Hafen einen Touristenangelschein besorgt:
http://www.lallf.de/Touristenfischereischein.284.0.html

Ging alles recht einfach, mit der Ausgabe des Fischereischeins wurde ausserdem eine Broschüre ausgehändigt. Ich war von der Qualität ehrlich gesagt überrascht. 4-Farb-Druck, recht umfangreich gehalten und die wichtigsten Themen zum Fischfang in den Rügener Gewässern wurden abgehandelt.

Auch hier gilt: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Man erkennt die Regeln und möglichen Konsequenzen bei Nichteinhaltung sogar schriftlich an:
http://www.lallf.de/fileadmin/media/PDF/fischer/1_Formulare/F_Antrag_zbFS_2010.pdf

Das ist jetzt eine Annahme, aber die Mehrheit der Angler, die einen Touristenschein erwirbt, 
wird doch wie in meinem Fall mit Jemandem ans Wasser gehen der sich mit dem Angeln auskennt...

Das zweite Beispiel von letzter Woche:
Ich habe eine Jahreskarte für eine Saarstrecke in Rheinland-Pfalz erworben, ausgestellt übrigens vom DAV.
Sehr interessant fand ich den gedruckten Hinweis: "Unkenntnis schützt nicht vor Strafe" auf dem Dokument.
Da ich vorher noch nie dort geangelt habe musste ich mich mit verschiedenen, sehr umfangreichen Merkblättern und Vorschriften auseinandersetzen:
http://bfv-trier.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=66&Itemid=110

Da hat mir weder 25 Jahre Mitgliedschaft in einem dem VDSF angehörigen Angelverein noch eine Prüfung geholfen. Ein ungeprüfter Angler hätte an diesem Gewässer die gleichen Voraussetzungen gehabt was Schonzeiten, Fisch- und Laich-Schonbezirke, Sperrbezirke und ganzjährig geschützte Fischarten angeht.
Lediglich den "waidgerechten" Umgang müsste man noch in einer Broschüre wie oben erwähnt abhandeln.

Mir wurde gesagt dass an der Strecke öfters kontrolliert wird und die Polizei sich auch sehr gut mit der Materie auskennt. Auffällig ist dass dies scheinbar öfters in Gebieten der Fall ist, in denen Tourismus eine tragende Rolle spielt. Die Wasserflächen sind ein wichtiger Bestandteil und dementsprechend gut wird sich auch von behördlicher Seite darum gekümmert.

Auch glaube ich dass die Schwarzfischerei eingedämmt wird insofern der Zugang zu einer Fischereierlaubnis vereinfacht und gleichzeitig besser darauf geachtet wird, dass bestehende
Regeln eingehalten werden.​


----------



## Nimra (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ein bisher doch recht interessantes Umfrage-Ergebnis. Wenn man die Beiträge hier verfolgt.
Möchte meinen Senf natürlich auch dazu geben.​ 
Ich freue mich über dieses Ergebnis. 
Die meisten Angler fangen in einem Verein an. Begleitet in einer Jugendgruppe von Menschen die sich freiwillig und ehrenamtlich ohne finanziellen Interessen bereit stellen Wissen zu vermitteln. Mit Stolz und Fleiß ( ja das kann man schon sagen) erarbeiten sie sich einem wichtigen persönlichen Erfolg. Der vielen auch selbsbewußtsein für manches andere gibt. Eigenschaften die sonst viel zu kurz kommen. Es tut keinem weh, aber sie müssen etwas dafür tun. Ganz im gegensatz zu denjenigen die immer nur machen und haben wollen ohne etwas dafür zu tun. Ist ja auch einfacher. Und es paßt so schön in die politische Landschaft.
Natürlich erfahren die Jungangler hier auch wie es in den Vereinen läuft und das ist genauso reformierungsbedürftig wie die Prüfung. Aber auch dabei wird gemeinsames Handeln und zukunftsorientiertes denken praktiziert. 
Aber eines ist es nicht!!!!! UNWICHTIG UND FALSCH
Dieses bestätigen mir meine Jungs, und diese Junganglergeneration wird die Zukunft an unseren Gewässern sein. Dieses gibt mir große Hoffnung für Zukunft.​ 
PS: freue mich über jede konstruktive Kritik und die Fähigkeit andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. Am liebsten würde ich die ganze Sache auf andere Beine stellen, aber einfach jeden  ans Wasser und an den Fisch zu lassen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste??? Neee
Ob dieses aber nur staatlich ( Prüfung ) möglich ist stelle ich in Frage. Für jede Andere Form der Bewußtseinsbildung in unserer Sache bin ich zu haben.​ 
Euch allen ne gute Zeit
Armin​


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

@ Nimra:
Alles, was Du beschreibst, ist richtig!!

Nur:
DAZU BRAUCHT ES KEINE GESETZLICHE ZWANGSPRÜFUNG!!

Ich bin sehr dafür, die Vereinsarbeit zu würdigen, fördern und zu unterstützen.

Da diese  im Unterschied zur Politik des VDSF tatsächlich viel näher an der Basis und auch an der Praxis ist.

Würden die Angelverhinderer im VDSF so viel Zeit und Engagement dafür verwenden, wie sie den angeschlossenen Vereinen etwas Gutes tun könnten, wie man gemeinsam tolle Kurse anbieten kann, wie man die Jugend ohne bürokratische Hürden ans Angeln heranbführen kann statt nur immer die Angler zu verunglimpfen, wäre schon viel gewonnen. 

Solange die Vereine aber den Unsinn des VDSF mittragen *UND BEZAHLEN!!,* darf sich da keiner beschweren, wenn da auch nur Unfug rauskommt.

Die Vereinsvorstände haben es in der Hand, die Politik in Landes- und auch Bundesverbänden zu ändern.

Statt schlechtmachen der Angler, die man im Gegensatz zu anderen Bürgern möglichst streng prüfen und auch möglichst weitgehend regulieren muss eine praxisoriontierte Anleitung am Wasser zu vernünftigem und verantwortungsbewusstem Verhalten  am Wasser.

Statt PETA und anderen Anglerfreinden das Wort zu reden, indem man klarmacht, wie schlecht Angler sind, besser die Vorteile der Angler und des Angelns herfausstellen.

Dadurch mehr Angler gewinnen, mehr Einfluss bekommen in Gesellschaft und Politik und dadurch am Ende mehr für ALLE Angler erreichen...

Wenn die von Anglern bezahlten Anglerverhinderer im VDSF das begreifen und umsetzen würden, statt immer Angler schlecht zu machen, hätten sie mich sofort an ihrer Seite....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> richtig kontrollen müssten natürlich (auch) sein. stimme ich voll zu



Nee, die müssen nicht auch her, die sind so ziemlich das Einzige was man braucht im Gegensatz zur Prüfung.
Für die normalen Dinge im Leben hast du auch keinen Lehrgang, geschweigedenn eine Prüfung abgelegt(unfallfrei am Straßenrand laufen, Umgang mit Mitmenschen...usw.) oder hast du einen Lehrgang gemacht, der sagen wir Staatsbürgerkunde heißen könnte. Wohl kaum.
Dennoch gilt, wenn du mit deinem Verhalten gegen geltendes Recht verstößt, wissentlich oder unwissentlich, dann kannst du rechtlich belangt werden, entsprechenden Kläger vorausgesetzt.
Warum also den Leuten nicht die Verantwortung in die Hand geben, selbst zu zusehen, wie sie entsprechendes Wissen erlangen?
Wer Mist baut wird bestraft und fertig.
Leisten kann das, die Anglerschaft selbst(im Verein bekommt man schließlich auch eine zwischen die Hörner, wenn man gegen Regeln verstößt, denn irgendeiner sieht einem fast immer) und ansonsten die Standardexekutive.
Für mich steht fest, dass die Prüfung nix kann, was wir brauchen.
Es gibt Angler, die haben die Prüfung abgelegt und man merkt nichts davon und es gibt auch welche, die sich vorbildlich verhalten, obwohl sie nie 'nen Lehrgang gemacht und keine Prüfung haben.
Mich stört daran, dass viele Regeln, Hürden, Gesetze usw. den Menschen von selbigen abhängig machen. Sie verlernen die Eigenverantwortung(wir Deutschen lernen sie fast gar nicht erst) und es werden immer mehr davon notwendig.
Ist wie beim Autofahren: Je mehr elektronische Helferlein an Board sind, desto mehr schwinden die Fahrkünste.
Wer nur mit ESP, ABS und Co groß geworden ist, der bekommt doch kein ins Schleudern geratenes Auto mehr in den Griff, wenn die Systeme einmal ausfallen. Man verlässt sich darauf und kann nicht mehr ohne, wie in anderen Lebensbereichen auch.
Man kann alles Verkopfen und 'ne Wissenschaft daraus machen, man kann es aber auch bleiben lassen.
Der Rest der Welt lacht sich 'nen Ast über uns deutsche Deppen, mit unserer Regeleritis. Wie sagte es ein Afrikaner einmal zu mir: "Euch geht es zu gut und ihr habt zuviel Freizeit, bei uns würde man so keine zwei Wochen überleben."


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



> "Euch geht es zu gut und ihr habt zuviel Freizeit, bei uns würde man so keine zwei Wochen überleben."


Geil, vollste Zustimmung...


----------



## Zander Janky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

@ Sensitivfischer

kann ich dir auch nur von meiner seite zustimmen #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Gemini schrieb:


> Mal zwei Beispiele aus der Praxis, die mit dem Thema zu tun haben:
> 
> Letztes Jahr habe ich einen Kollegen mit nach Rügen genommen, er wollte auch mal angeln und deswegen haben wir im Stralsunder Hafen einen Touristenangelschein besorgt:
> http://www.lallf.de/Touristenfischereischein.284.0.html
> ...




Danke, es gibt keine besseren Argumente als die, welche die Praxis aufzeigt.#6


----------



## Stxkx1978 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

ich finde es gut das man in mecklenburg vorpommern für einige wochen im jahr die erlaubnis zu angeln bekommt!
das fördert den tourismus,und bringt geld in die kassen von vielen  rundherum beteiligten!
diesem beispiel sollten auch andere bundesländer folgen!
denn ich glaube das dann viele leute das angeln als schönes hobby erkennen würden,und um vor ort immer angeln zu können sicher DANN auch den schein machen würden!

ich denke zu viele machen sich gedanken darüber wie die leute den fisch "erlösen"!
wenn man aber betrachtet was auf den kuttern gang und gebe ist,wenn man schaut wie auf grossfangschiffen mit den fischen umgegangen wird.......dann bin ich mir sicher das mein achtjähriger neffe,der es liest/erklärt bekommt den fisch besser "versorgt"!

ich sehe das ganze nicht so eng.


Gruss
Daniel

ps:ich hab nen schein|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Nimra schrieb:


> ​
> Ich freue mich über dieses Ergebnis.
> Die meisten Angler fangen in einem Verein an.​




​ Eben, dass ist genau die Krux.

Damit das nicht falsch verstanden wird möchte ich voerausschicken, dass die Jugendarbeit in den Vereinen eione tolle und vorbildliche Sache ist. Hut ab vor dem Engagement vieler Jugendbetreuer.

Aber......

die Sache hat auch einen Haken.

Die Jugendlichen haben fast keine Chance, anders, einfach und ohne Brimbamborium zum angeln zu kommen. Jugendliche dürfen (überall?) nur in Begleitung erwachsener angel. Das ist schon eine Schranke die überwunden werden muss, ein Hinderniss welches am experimentieren, am ausprobieren, hindert. 

Für Erwachsene Angelanfänger hat die Jugendarbeit überhaupt keine Auswirkung. Die stehen schlicht vor der Wahl eine unsinnige Prüfung ablegen zu müssen ( oft noch mit entsprechendem Pflichtkurs) oder eben gar nicht erst mit der Angelei zu beginnen. 

Achim, der wegfall der Prüfung würde den Vereinen sicher keinen Mangel an Mitgliedern bescheren, würde die Jugendarbeit nicht behindern oder eindämmen. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welche gute Ausbildung?|kopfkrat
> 
> Die, die nur die Kassen der Vereine füllt aber kein relevantes Wissen(das Angeln betreffend) vermittelt?


 
Plappert doch bitte nicht andauernd dieses "Geldmacherei-Argument" der Vereine & Verbände total verallgmeinernd nach - z.B. in NRW stimmt es einfach *nicht*, weil der Kurs *kein* Pflichtkurs ist.

Ich kenne nicht alle Bundesländer - aber NRW wird ja nicht das einzige BL sein, indem der Kurs freiwillig ist.

Da "verdient" an der Prüfungsgebühr nur die Fischereibehörde - nämlich die anfallende Verwaltungsgebühr von ca. 50 € - und das war´s!

Meine Kumpels haben hier in NRW alle die Prüfung ohne Lehrgang gemacht - im Übrigen auch alle erfolgreich!(dabei habe ich ein wenig Schützenhilfe geleistet, wenn theoretische Fragen bestanden und bin mit denen mal in einen großen Angelladen gefahren, um etwas prüfungsrelevantes "Praxis-Wissen" zu vermitteln, damit sie mal ein Gaff, eine Rachensperre etc. vor der Prüfung in die Hand nehmen konnten - ansonsten war mein Keller der Übungsraum).

Da verdient kein Verein und kein Verband etwas dran!!!

Evtl. sollte man dem Beispiel von NRW folgen und einfach die Pflichtkurse abschaffen - das ist aber Ländersache und jeder Betroffene sollte sich dazu in seinem Land engagieren - aber immer wieder dieses Argument zu lesen, dass zumindest in NRW nicht zieht, wirkt etwas undifferenziert und ist nix anderes als "Nachplapperei". 

Ich selbst habe als Kind den Lehrgang zwar gemacht, aber hallo - das Geld dafür habe ich mir schon als Kind mit Rasenmähen selber verdient und der Kurs hat mir damals durchaus Wissen vermittelt, dass ich ohne Kurs erst viele Jahre später gehabt hätte.

Allerdings hatte ich das Glück, gute Dozenten aus unserem Verein zu haben, die das Wesentliche vermittelten - die Praxis gab´s für uns Jungangler dann in der Jugendgruppe des Vereins, so dass dies damals eine erschwingliche & runde Sache war!

E.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

welche bundesländer bieten das noch an?


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich kenne nicht alle Bundesländer - aber NRW wird ja nicht das einzige BL sein, indem der Kurs freiwillig ist.



Richtig, in BRB biste och nicht verpflichtet ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Angeln ohne Prüfung möglich heute schon in:
Bremen, Niedersachsen, Schleswig Holstein, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Brandenburg, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen etc..


----------



## Stxkx1978 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln ohne Prüfung möglich heute schon in:
> Bremen, Niedersachsen, Schleswig Holstein, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Brandenburg, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen etc..




wow|bigeyes
sind ja einige!


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Falls du (u.A.) mich damit ansprechen möchtest....



Auf keinen Fall!!!!
Ich meine nur ganz allgemein, dass diese Umfrage in einem Forum mit fast ausschließlich geprüften Anglern fehl am Platz ist, vor allem, wenn sich die Mehrzahl davon überhaupt nicht für die politischen Rahmenbedingungen des Angelns interessiert, geschweige denn engagiert.
Alle, die hier aktiv mitdiskutieren und argumentieren (egal in welche Richtung) zeigen doch, dass Interesse an Diskussion und Kommunikation über dieses (und auch andere) angelpolitische(n) Thema/Themen) besteht und strafen damit alle engstirnigen Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionäre Lügen, die sich als allmächtig in ihren höchst eigen(willig)en Entscheidungen ansehen und tatsächlich von der Mehrheit der jeweiligen Mitglieder auch noch abgenickt werden, Hauptsache es gibt keinen Stress.


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> ernie ich weiß jetzt die zahl nicht aber in den meisten bl ist der kurs pflicht.
> und das geld fließt in die verschiedensten quellen.
> da sind größtenteils die verbände, dann sehr viele private kursleiter vereine etc.
> ganz krasses beispiel ist nds.
> ...


 
Ja, dann herrscht durchaus in EINIGEN Bundesländern Handlungsbedarf - aber immer wieder dies pauschale Totschlag-Argument zu lesen trifft es in der Sache nicht, da es glücklicherweise Ausnahmen wie z.B. NRW gibt.

Prüfung: Ja
Pflichtkurs: Nein

Finde ich prima so, weil ohne Riesenkosten & Zwänge ein "Wissensminimum" der "geprüften Angler" sichergestellt wird, das niemand schadet.

Klar könnte man die Prüfung deutlich verbessern & vor allem praktisch aufpeppen, aber dann kommt wieder das Argument, durch die damit verbundenen Kosten würde das Angeln "zu elitär" - ähnlich wie die Jagd.

Gegen die Schein- bzw. Prüfungspflicht habe ich nix, im Gegenteil - ich befürworte sie sogar, weil der Aufwand überschaubar ist und somit eine Trennung der "Drauflosangler" von den "wirklich Interessierten" stattfindet und ein gewisses "Wissensminimum" sichergestellt wird, dass keinem Angler schadet!

Wer sich für das Hobby ernsthaft interessiert, dem wird durch die Prüfungs- und Scheinpflicht keine Hürde vorgesetzt, die nicht auch ein Geringverdiener stemmen könnte. 

...und bitte - seht Euch mal an, was der durchschnittliche Angler im Jahr für Angelzubehör und Köder etc. so ausgibt - da wirkt es fast lächerlich, wenn hier über Prüfungsgebühren oder Lehrgangspreise so gestritten wird, als seien diese existenzgefährdend hoch - vielleicht könnte man auch eine Art "Sozialklausel" aufnehmen, nach denen Vereine und Verbände dort wo Pflichtkurse existieren den Geringverdienern nach Vorlage der entsprechenden Belege den Kurs billiger machen müßten, aber das alles wird immer für jedes Bundesland einzeln entschieden werden und bedarf der internen Lobbyarbeit.

Aber hier wegen der Kosten so rumzuweinen und anschließend mit einer Anfängerausrüstung für 3000 Euro angeln zu gehen, ohne die man am Wasser anscheinend nix mehr zählt, das finde ich etwas albern und nicht so ganz ehrlich....

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> für das wissensminimum wie du es sagst brauch ich keine prüfung und/oder lehrgang.
> warum also unnötige stolpersteine wenns auch anders geht.
> 
> antonio


 
Du vielleicht nicht - aber andere?....naja....

Weil ich davon ausgehe, dass viele angehende Angler weder Deinen Intellekt haben, noch das Interesse für die Materie, noch eine Notwendigkeit sehen, sich dieses Wissen anzueignen, wenn sie es nicht müssen, bin ich FÜR einen gewissen Zwang, sich ein minimales "Grundwissen" aneignen zu müssen.

Geht schnell, einfach & kostengünstig.

Schadet niemand und wenn es denn Vereinen und Verbänden nützt, kann ich daran nichts Schlimmes erkennen, solange die Verbände denn mal endlich anfangen FÜR die Angler zu arbeiten - das ist aber ein komplett anderes Thema und darf hiermit nicht vermengt werden.

Unsere grottigen Verbände sind echt dringend reformbedürftig, aber das ist ein anderes Thema - *wenn* diese aber mal endlich gut arbeiten würden, dann würde ich Ihnen die Gelder aus Pflichtlehrgängen auch von Herzen gönnen!

Zu dem Thema gibt es aber einen eigenen Thread und ich finde diese "Vermengung" nicht richtig!

Denn wenn die gut für alle Angler arbeiten WÜRDEN, dann bräuchten sie dazu auch die Mittel, die anscheinend leider z.Zt. anderswo versickern, anstatt in Anglerinteressen "investiert" zu werden!


E.


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Für die normalen Dinge im Leben hast du auch keinen Lehrgang, geschweigedenn eine Prüfung abgelegt(unfallfrei am Straßenrand laufen, Umgang mit Mitmenschen...usw.) oder hast du einen Lehrgang gemacht, der sagen wir Staatsbürgerkunde heißen könnte. Wohl kaum.



Ich weiß nciht wie es bei dir ist, aber das haben meine Eltern übernommen. Ich frag sie mal warum sie mich nicht auch in Fischkunde und Co unterrichtet haben...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Du vielleicht nicht - aber andere?....naja....
> 
> Weil ich davon ausgehe, dass viele angehende Angler weder Deinen Intellekt haben, noch das Interesse für die Materie, noch eine Notwendigkeit sehen, sich dieses Wissen anzueignen, wenn sie es nicht müssen, bin ich FÜR einen gewissen Zwang, sich ein minimales "Grundwissen" aneignen zu müssen.




Du vorverurteilst aber die, die du nicht kennst.

Was haben die Angler falsch gemacht, bevor eine Prüfung eingeführt wurde?
Viel kann es nicht gewesen sein - Fische und Gewässer sind noch da.
Auch gibt es immer noch Angler, die nie eine Prüfung machten und sich besser verhalten als geprüfte.

Auf welcher Grundlage spricht man den heute angelinteressierten Leuten, die Fähigkeit ab, selbst zu lernen, zu beobachten und Schlüsse zu ziehen?

Solange sie sich dabei im gesetzlichen Rahmen bewegen, bedarf es keiner weiteren Vorschriften.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ernie, es geht um mehr als Kohle und Grundwissen.

Es geht vor allem darum endlich wieder klar zu machen, dass angeln kein hochwissenschaftliches Theater ist, dass es nur um Fische geht, nicht um Säugetiere oder Menschen, dass angeln eine ganz natürliche Sache ist. In der Natur, mit der Natur und von der Natur. 
Dass jeder normale Mensch in der Lage ist zu angeln, ohne den Gewässergau auszulösen. Dass diese ganze idiotisch/ideolgische Tierrechtkacke eingestampft gehört. Das der vorauseilende Gehorsam des VDSF, der angeln unter höchste Tierschutzaspekte stellt, nix anderes ist als die Ausgeburt inkompetenter Funktionäre als Sinnbild der Kriecherei vor einigen wenigen Tierschützern und -rechtlern.
Als feiges Alibiargument um die Konfrontation mit solchen Naturfremden Menschen zu vermeiden.

Es geht um die "Gehirnwäsche" bei den Kursen, nach der Jungangler hier im Board aufschlagen und C&R mit Tierschutzaspekten anfechten. Die sich selbst als Tierschützer bezeichnen. Voller Überzeugung erzählen, man dürfe keinen maßigen Fisch zurücksetzen. 


Für all das steht die Sportfischerprüfung als Geßlerhut ehemals Westdeutscher Verbandsarbeit. 





Verdammt nochmal, Generationen haben ohne Prüfung gefischt, Millionen Menschen tun es jeden Tag. Und in keinem einzigen Fall hat das Handeln des eizelnen nachhaltige Schäden für die Natur oder den Fischbestand oder die Gewässerökologie gehabt.

Die schlimmsten Dinge spielen sich diesbezüglich in der Besatzpolitik ab. Von geprüften Anglern für geprüfte Angler. Hat mit Prüfung oder nicht gar nix am Hut. 

Und wenn die Prüfung und die Vorbereitung kostenlos wären, würde das nichts ändern.


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was haben die Angler falsch gemacht, bevor eine Prüfung eingeführt wurde?
> Viel kann es nicht gewesen sein - Fische und Gewässer sind noch da.


Das ist kein Argument ich erinnere an die Lachsfänge wo auch jeder X beliebige die Wanderfische gefangen hat... damals gabs noch keine verbauung. und die bestände gingen stark zurück. (nen BSP)

und was soll mit den Gewässern passieren? Verschmutzt waren viele! Sollen sie verschwinden?


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Das ist kein Argument ich erinnere an die Lachsfänge wo auch jeder X beliebige die Wanderfische gefangen hat... damals gabs noch keine verbauung. und die bestände gingen stark zurück. (nen BSP)
> 
> und was soll mit den Gewässern passieren? Verschmutzt waren viele! Sollen sie verschwinden?


 
das waren aber nicht Angler im heutigen/ deinem Sinne sonder Fischer
Da habe sich auch noch Arbeiter im Arbeitsvertrag ausbedungen, dass es nicht mehr als 2 mal die Woche lachs gab
Gruß A.


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

sie waren aber zum fischfang berechtigt


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du vorverurteilst aber die, die du nicht kennst.
> 
> Was haben die Angler falsch gemacht, bevor eine Prüfung eingeführt wurde?
> Viel kann es nicht gewesen sein - Fische und Gewässer sind noch da.
> ...


 
Prima - zum gesetzlichen Rahmen gehört in den meisten BL zur Zeit auch noch eine Prüfung - also macht die erstmal auch jeder, um sich überhaupt angelnd im gesetzlichen Rahmen bewegen zu können! :q


ABER - um sich im gesetzlichen Rahmen beim Angeln bewegen zu können, bedarf es erstmal eines Grundwissens, welches zumindest durch eine Prüfung in der Form sichergestellt ist, dass sich jeder, der angeln möchte, zunächst mal damit beschäftigen mußte.

Das gefällt mir und ich spreche der Mehrheit unserer Bevölkerung dieses angelspezifische Grundwissen ab.

Früher gab es weniger Angler, in der Nachkriegszeit gab es kriegsbedingte Ausfälle, zumindest unter dem Anteil der männlichen Angler - mittlerweile haben wir insgesamt ca. 82. Mio. Einwohner auf einem im internationalen Vergleich relativ kleinem Raum - da finde ich die Prüfung als "Regulierungstool" auch ganz angenehm - das einzig wahre Argument, weil so z.B. in Ballungsräumen eine Überfischung der "freien" Gewässer zumindest erschwert wird.

Eine echte Hürde ist die Prüfung auch nicht und angesichts der Vereinsbeiträge, die teilweise verlangt werden, liegt der WAHRE Skandal wohl eher dort, denn durch diese (gerade im Süden) vorhandenen PREISE für Erlaubniskarten, werden die Proleten-Angler von den "Bonzenanglern" getrennt - dazu bedarf es gar keiner Scheinpflicht!

Das würde sich auch beim Wegfall der Prüfungspflicht nicht ändern, mit der Folge, dass auch ohne Prüfungspflicht sich die finanzielle "Elite" nicht von Proletenanglern bedroht fühlen müßte, da man über die Beiträge & Preise der Vereine schon recht gut den Gewässerzugang regulieren würde, so wie es auch heute schon passiert!

Deswegen ist es Quatsch, dass die Kosten der Prüfung Geringverdienern den Zugang zum Angeln erschweren, da diese Kosten gering sind und es genug "freie" Gewässer gibt, an denen diese dann Angeln könnten.

Die Besser-Betuchten würden sich ohnehin "ihre" Gewässer exklusiv erhalten, zu denen wir als Normalsterbliche ohnehin keinen Zugang bekommen, weil wir diese Summen für eine Jahreskarte / Jahresmitgliedschaft ohnehin nicht berappen können/wollen.

E.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

In meinem BL gibt es keine freien Gewässer.

Mit dem gesetzlichen Rahmen war natürlich nicht die Prüfung geint. Darum geht es doch.:m


----------



## flor61 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du vorverurteilst aber die, die du nicht kennst.
> 
> Was haben die Angler falsch gemacht, bevor eine Prüfung eingeführt wurde?
> Viel kann es nicht gewesen sein - Fische und Gewässer sind noch da.
> ...


Hier sprichst Du genau den "Deutschen Fluch" an, alles in Deutschland zu Regeln. Für die 9 von 10 Angler bedarf es keine Gesetze. Nur der Eine macht das Kraut fett.
Es soll ja mal Zeiten gegeben haben, da durfte man auf Arbeit Bier trinken. Alles o,k., bis es dann von einzelnen übertrieben wurde. Das Ergebnis ist, totales Alk-Verbot, auch für die Vernünftigen.
Und so ist es auch bei uns Anglern. Wegen des "Einen" müssen wir alle uns prüfen lassen. 
Aber,wenn es nicht so wäre, hätten wir vieleicht Amerikanische Verhältnisse wie bei dem Waffenrecht in USA. Jeder darf, jeder hat und einer geht in die Schule und macht ein "bissel Frustabbau".

Petri


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Was Ralle da ansprach Gehirnwäsche.

Beispiel.

Kontrolle durchgeführt bei 2 Jugendlichen 15 und 16 J.alt frisch vom Kurs,Papiere ok.Smalltalk.

Neben ihren Stühlen ne tüte mit kleinen toten Rotfedern.
Ich:Na jungs Köfis stippen und dann einfrieren?
Sie: Ne wir müssen doch jeden fisch töten (ausser geschont..blabla) den wir fangen,wir werden die wohl verbuiddeln.
Ich: Wo steht das,aber nicht in unserer Satzung Regelwerk.....?
Sie: Hat uns der Kursleiter so beigebracht.
Ich: Blödsinn das TSG sagt Niemand darf ein Tier ohne grund.......
und das TSG steht über allen Fischerreirechten.
Sie: Ja aber dann hat der uns ja Sch...beigebracht.
Ich: Könnte man so sehen.

Will jetzt nicht jedes Detail schildern aber genau das ist ne Sache die nicht sein kann,warum lernen die ""Ausbilder"" so ein blödsinn,sowas muss aufhören.

Das sind doch z.t.alles alte Anglerhasen die da ausbilden die genau wissen das es nicht stimmt was sie da erzählen,da hat anscheinend die Gehirnwäsche schon volle früchte getragen.


lg


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



gründler schrieb:


> Was Ralle da ansprach Gehirnwäsche.
> 
> Beispiel.
> 
> ...


 
Gutes Beispiel für eine schlechte "Ausbildung" - aber deswegen muss die Alternative ja nicht "keine Ausbildung" mehr lauten, sondern sollte meiner Ansicht nach "gute Ausbildung" sein.

Petri!

E.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel für eine schlechte "Ausbildung" - aber deswegen muss die Alternative ja nicht "keine Ausbildung" mehr lauten, sondern sollte meiner Ansicht nach "gute Ausbildung" sein.
> 
> Petri!
> 
> E.



Freiwillige Lehrgänge für Leute, die sich ein "Selbststudium" nicht zutrauen, ist doch OK.

Aber keine Prüfungspflicht. Für die Einhaltung von Regeln gibts doch Kontrollen.

|kopfkratWir drehen uns im Kreis. . . .


----------



## Grabiii (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Ganz klar Pro Ausbildung !

Habe viele gute Sachen gelernt beim machen des Scheins !
Alleine der austausch unter den Anglern.
Habe bis heute noch mit welchen Kontakt.


----------



## siloaffe (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Eine Praktische Unterweisung beim Verein oder der Gleichen mit anschließender TEILNAHMEBESCHEINIGUNG würde mMn genügen!!!! 

Der ganze theoretische Kram ist eh nach der Prüfung zu 99% vergessen!!!! 


Wenns aber Jemanden wirklich interessiert lernt er es aus eigenem Antrieb. 
Wen es wiederrum eh nicht juckt der lernt nur so das er die Prüfung irgendwie besteht und vergisst ganz schnell..... 

ABER:
Wie Ralle sagt *Es sind nur Fische*!!!! #6

Oder werden jetzt die Hechte, Zander etc. angeprangert weil sie das Rotauge nicht Waidgerecht abgeschlagen haben????? 

Etwas mehr Eigenverantwortung ist doch nicht schlecht. 

Eine Prüfung ändert nicht die Einstellung einer Person. Ein Praktiscches Beispiel aber vieleicht.......|kopfkrat

LG Markus


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*



> Eine Prüfung ändert nicht die Einstellung einer Person


Genau das ist der Punkt! 

Und Zwang schon zweimal nicht...

Gute Jugendarbeit, gute praktische Kurse, bei denen man wirklich was lernen kann, die können allerdings was bewegen..

Und wenn Vereine/Verbände nicht so viele Leute für diesen sinnfreien, gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Prüfungsunfug abstellen müssten, könnten sie dann mit diesen Leuten auch besser(e) Kurse und Jugendarbeit anbieten.

Um somit den "Willigen" unter den neuen Anglern was sinnvolles und zielführendes anbieten zu können..

Und sie könnten mit den freiwerdenden Leuten engere Kooperation mit der Polizei suchen, um bessere Kontrollen zu ermöglichen - und somit die gerne an die Wand gemalten "schwarzen Schafe" erwischen..

Diesen gesetzlichen Prüfungsunfug abzuschaffen, hat also für Angler und das Angeln nur Vorteile - für Funktionäre natürlich nicht unbedingt. 

Statt gesetzlicher Alibiprüfung und sinnloser Vorbereitungkurse auf die Prüfung mit regelmäßigen Einnahmen müssten die auf einmal kreativ und innovativ werden..

Ein Schelm, wer dabei Böses denkt.......................


----------



## Nimra (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erneute Umfrage zur Fischereischeinprüfung*

Moin Moin , 
ich muß hier so viel zwischen den Zeilen lesen das es mir in den Fingern juck euch gleiches anzutun.
Die Art und ausdrucksweise bitte ich schon mal zu vergeben bei denjenigen die weniger Spaß verstehn.Sollte es gar zu schlimm sein verwerft den Beitrag einfach. Ich wollte es nur etwas lockerer verpacken.Der Sinn und Hintergedanke ist jedoch klar zu erkennen.
|bla:​ 
also ich habe mir das mal praktisch durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Und bin nach langem hin und her auf eine für mich praktikable Variante gekommen die mich immer mehr begeistert.
Setzen wir einfach mal voraus: Hurra es gibt keine Prüfung mehr!!!!!! Da alle Verbände sich aufgelöst haben oder durch 100% versterben der Funktionäre von der Zeit eingeholt worden sind . Los, alle mal dieses Vorstellen…..ja ich weiß, ist schwer……….klappts nun??? Na seht ihr J ( aber durchhalten…..)
Szenario: 
Wir schreiben das Jahr 2222 
So nun habe ich das Problem hier bei mir tauchen dauern irgendwelche Urlauber mit Kleinkind, Oma und Hund am Wasser auf. Die auf die geniale Idee kommen könnte man ja ein bisschen Angeln. Sind ja Fische im Wasser.
Was ist mir als Wasserjedi ( die gibt es ab dem Jahr 2200) nun wichtig.
Ich habe die mir übertragene Aufgabe des Rates zu erfüllen für allezeit und jedermann dieses Refugium zu bewahren.
Daher ist es *jedem (*ganz gleich aus welcher Welt*) auferlegt* sich :
a.) *einmal im Jahr* bei mir oder meinem Mitstreitern sich vor Ort einzufinden um sich *aktuell* die Gegebenheiten und Besonderheiten dieser Naturstätte *aufzeigen* zu lassen. Gerade da es immer wieder *Veränderungen* gibt. Somit teile ich meine Aufgabe und erweitere den Kreis der Bewussten
b.) Bei dieser Gelegenheit geben wir auch *praktische Erkenntnisse* gerne weiter, verbunden mit dem *eindringlichen Hinweis* auf die Einmaligkeit und den *unbedingten Erhalt* unseres Territoriums.
c.) Derjenige, der dieses vollzogen hat und mit den *gleichen Zielen* einverstanden erklärt ist ein Teil unseres Ganzen. Und besitzt die *Fähigkeit und Gunst* sich *jederzeit* auf seine Art und Weise *hier zu verwirklichen*.
Es soll jedoch für alle die gleichen Bedingungen gelten die jedermann einhält. Tut er es nicht hat er sein Gunst verwirkt.​ 
Die *in der Gemeinschaft* der Anrainer *gewählten Ziele*, sind *als Leitbild* zu erkennen.
Wer sich nicht mit diesem Leitbild einig werden kann muss weiterziehen. 
In der Hoffnung bei anderen Territorien auf geeignetere zu treffen. ​ 
Können evtl. Teile dieser Vorstellung auf eine gewisse zustimmung treffen ?​ 
Ich hätte große Lust so etwas einfach mal zu machen oder zu erarbeiten. Keine Ahnung ob das praktikabel ist.
|stolz:
*So ich gehe jetzt so lange raus während ihr diesen Beitrag verinnerlicht. Und gebe mich meiner Leidenschaft oder meinem Laster hin.Und wenn ihr zusehr schimpft trink ich auch noch en Weizenbier.*​ 
*See you next Time*
*Armin*​


----------

